#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-22
<darkxst> jbicha, so we will need to respin iso
<darkxst> jbicha, so we need this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~darkxst/junk/iso-build-efi/revision/29
<everaldo> darkxst, with this we don't need the .signed right?
<darkxst> I expect so, but havent tested that
<nathaneltitane> back
<everaldo> darkxst, why not just use th #28 from jbicha ? so we will be more like all other flavors?
<darkxst> everaldo, this fixes the wont boot at all issue (no grub)
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: indeed ^^
<darkxst> everaldo, I dont think the official images have the signed file either?
<nathaneltitane> they do
<everaldo> humm, when it happens?
<darkxst> when the efi firmware can't read ISO9660, it wont boot at all
<darkxst> ISO9660 is not part of the efi spec, and only some firmware include the driver
<darkxst> anyway if the official builds have .signed file, then keep r28
<darkxst> but we still need to add the commands to geniso
<darkxst> if you run 'dempet -i iso' you will see our current images are missing the efi boot entry
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: i also suggest you respin with the newest ubiquity: it hangs for some reason, randomly
<nathaneltitane> updating under live and then installing fixed it
<darkxst> do you have bug #?
<nathaneltitane> need to file
<nathaneltitane> can'y find the bug list for this project.. link??
<darkxst> well if they updated it, there must be a bug
<darkxst> we use the ubuntu bug tracker
<darkxst> since all our packages are in the archive anyway
<nathaneltitane> #1059473
<nathaneltitane> i think
<nathaneltitane> similar ones show up with hangs at different stages of the install
<nathaneltitane> mine was fairly early on
<everaldo> darkxst, with #29 it still working on non efi systems?
<darkxst> everaldo, yes
<darkxst> everaldo, vmware efi boots fine without .signed, however I don't know if it was actually effected
<darkxst> since it can't boot the released image at all ...
<darkxst> we probably need this also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/2.12.15
<everaldo> darkxst, also, it is not working on macs :(
<everaldo> brb, need to reboot
<jbicha> darkxst: see my latest comment on bug 1069475
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069475 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub fails to boot unsigned kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069475
<everaldo> ok, our efi works on mac
<everaldo> after #28
<everaldo> but.. not with mac using Nvidia
<everaldo> that because our xorg  don't works when using "nomodeset"
<everaldo> :(
<jbicha> everaldo: presumably that would fail with the flagship Ubuntu image too, right?
<everaldo> jbicha, I am going to test it now
<everaldo> also going to test amd64+mac
<jbicha> everaldo: is your friend that you were talking about yesterday with the boot problems arvicolinae or is that someone else?
<everaldo> no, he is Enrico Spinetta
<jbicha> ok, can y'all please file the bug and give as much detail as possible about your hardware?
<everaldo> jbicha, his bug is already fixed with #28
<everaldo> now I am testing 3 different machines
<everaldo> one normal PC with and without EFI
<jbicha> right, but according to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/21/%23ubuntu-release.html that may not be the right fix
<everaldo> a Mac with Intel video board
<jbicha> so please report and we'll follow up tomorrow to try to figure things out better
<everaldo> jbicha, why not? Ubuntu uses the same approach
<everaldo> yes, I am collenting information... right now, the only problem is the machine with nvidia and efi, is the only hardware that don't works with #28
<jbicha> or you're welcome to follow up with slangasek and the others yourself if you like since you actually have efi hardware nearby
<everaldo> jbicha, but I will collect as much information as I can tonight
<everaldo> and fill a bug report or maillist
<jbicha> I believe they expect grub2 boot with efi to work w/o that signed kernel thing as long as secure boot isn't enabled
<everaldo> jbicha, do you know someone with secure boot machine?
<jbicha> everaldo: nope, I've never seen one
<everaldo> me neither
 * everaldo needed another usb stick, 4 is not enought right now :)
<everaldo> s/needed/needs/
<darkxst> jbicha, my r29 fixes a different issue anyway, i.e. grub not booting at all on some efi firmware's
<darkxst> jbicha, my r29 fixes a different issue anyway, i.e. grub not booting at all on some efi firmware's
<darkxst> which includes vmware efi and what ever nathaneltitane has
<everaldo> humm, interesting the ubuntu amd64+mac iso is just a normal ubuntu but without efi
<darkxst> oh probably it uses the 'windows mode'
<everaldo> yes
<everaldo> but we don't need it
<everaldo> the issue with efi/ubuntu/mac was fixed long time ago
<everaldo> darkxst, with #28 and #29 I got better results here
<everaldo> and only one machine don't works properly, the mac+efi+nvidia
<everaldo> pc+bios - ok
<everaldo> pc+efi - ok
<everaldo> mac+bios+intel - ok
<darkxst> yeh, the changes in r29 make the boot records the same as ubuntu images (bios + efi)
<everaldo> mac+bios+nvidia - fail
<darkxst> presumably the ubuntu images also fail?
<everaldo> don't know, it is what I am testing now
<everaldo> and tomorow I will test on a pc+bios+nvidia just to be sure
<everaldo> I don't have one here
<jbicha> yeah, maybe you guys should follow up on the issue as I believe you understand it better than I do
<everaldo> jbicha, yes, but I will need to make more tests tomorow morning so we can have more scenarios
<darkxst> jbicha, I can't help much with the .signed issue, both vmware and vbox correctly boot unsigned kernel
<darkxst> everaldo, i have pc+bios+nvidia, but it has never booted the liveCD
<darkxst> oh and it does have a fresh install on it though ;)
<everaldo> darkxst, so, live don't works but install works?
<everaldo> s/install/installation/
<darkxst> everaldo, no
<darkxst> everaldo, I installed in vmware
<everaldo> darkxst, can you test if the installation and live works on your pc+bios+nvidia?
<everaldo> don't need to install, just check if installation window appears
<darkxst> yeh I will try later, can't often get a chance to reboot though
<darkxst> that said I am pretty sure we would have heard about it by now, if that was a problem
<everaldo> well, we never know :)
<darkxst> but  pc+bios+nvidia is very common
<darkxst> efi machines are relatively rare up to this point
<everaldo> well, most of new machines here have support for both, efi and bios
<darkxst> yeh and many of them run hybrid modes by default
<everaldo> let me test ubuntu... brb
<everaldo> darkxst, ok, ubuntu also fails with nvidia+efi
<everaldo> mac+efi+nvidia
<everaldo> so, with #28 and #29 we are in the same level of Ubuntu
<darkxst> which is good! since they can't spin the 'unofficial distro' problem
<darkxst> but I guess thats half the reason they have seperate mac images
<darkxst> maybe
<everaldo> no
<darkxst> why?
<everaldo> they have a mac image because in the past Ubuntu EFI rewrites mac firmware partition and causes people a lot of trouble
<everaldo> because Mac EFI is a "little" different
<everaldo> now it is fixed but looks like they still releasing amd64+mac that is just a image without efi
<darkxst> ok, I don't use any Mac hardware, so don't follow it that closely
<everaldo> darkxst, tomorow morning (now it is 00:46) I will go to a friends office
<everaldo> and test UGR and Ubuntu on pc+efi+nvidia
<everaldo> darkxst, in some cases is normal that amd and nvidia fails, on most distros (opensuse and fedora) we just use "nomodeset" kernel param
<everaldo> but on UGR and Ubuntu the nomodeset causes Xorg to fail
<everaldo> so... maybe we have a bug
<darkxst> which drivers though?
<darkxst> blobs should work fine with nomodeset
<darkxst> OS drivers user KMS, so wont work with nomodeset
<everaldo> humm
<everaldo> you are right
<everaldo> so... at least to get it working I can generate an image with nvidia drivers and it will works
<everaldo> so my wife can get her iMac with Ubuntu 12.10 (currently running 12.04)
<everaldo> darkxst, oh! just check now, that is how I installed 12.04, a custom image with nvidia drivers
<everaldo> darkxst, it means that #28 and #29 is enough
<everaldo> do you think we can provide custom images with nvidia included?
<everaldo> or is it too much?
<darkxst> probably not if we want to become an official flavour
<everaldo> so bad, I will need to make a custom iso every time :(
<everaldo> darkxst, any suggestions about how we can hell people with hardware like that?
<everaldo> I mean, the solution is to build a custom iso
<everaldo> but how to make it available for people that need it
<darkxst> that is the only solution, nvidia blobs blacklist all other drivers once installed
<darkxst> just provide a build script I guess
<everaldo> darkxst, is there a bug report for #29 ?
<darkxst> everaldo, no, we dont have a package to report bugs against for the build script ;(
<darkxst> s/for//
<everaldo> humm
<darkxst> and really it was just an oversight on our part, that should have been picked up (*if* we had a QA team)
<everaldo> yep
<darkxst> unsurprisingly its really hard to fix bugs we don't even know about!
<darkxst> and too many users these days, just winge on some forum or blog and never actually report the issues
<darkxst> (that often applies even to authors of said blogs!)
<everaldo> darkxst, do you know if we are going to have a QA for 13.04?
<darkxst> I sure hope so and we have plenty of time, just really need someone to rally the troops and get some volunteers on board
<everaldo> we don't looks like a big team right now
<everaldo> theres lots of people on lauchpad group but...
<darkxst> perhaps if someone wrote a "participating in UG" guide and got it spread across the news sites
<everaldo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome
<everaldo> 162 active members :)
<darkxst> that is not many, I have seeded over 1000 images
<everaldo> darkxst, just kidding because we have 162 active members but only a few on IRC :)
<everaldo> 4~5 I think
<darkxst> well the irc channel is not in the release notes
<everaldo> oh! I just forget to put it, jbicha told me to put it there 2 days ago
<darkxst> lol!
<everaldo> oh man!
 * everaldo going to wiki
<everaldo> darkxst, 18 months support? or no support yet?
<darkxst> anyway I think its worth a shot a doing a "participating" article, most likely people like phoronix, wogue, webupd8 etc would publish it
<everaldo> yes, good idea
<darkxst> everaldo, you want to write it?
<everaldo> darkxst, my english is not good
<everaldo> but I will write one in portuguese for local people
<darkxst> your english is fine
<everaldo> darkxst, ok, I will write then you guys can review
<everaldo> task for tomorow
<darkxst> if you write, I will proof read/edit for you
<everaldo> nice, thanks!
<everaldo> darkxst, btw, cant login on wiki
<darkxst> oh maybe its behind the etherpad firewall
<darkxst> in which case join ubuntu-etherpad
<everaldo> where?
<everaldo> ah, it works now after 3 "internal server error"
<darkxst> ok
<everaldo> darkxst, what is ubuntu-etherpad?
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad/
<darkxst> hint: you will want access to that if you plan to follow UDS sessions!
<everaldo> darkxst, just join the team?
<darkxst> yeh, then you will get access to etherpad
<darkxst> where all the session notes go
<everaldo> "You have successfully joined Users of the Ubuntu Etherpad instance."
<everaldo> is there any address where I can logon to see etherpad sessions?
<darkxst> hmm all the UDS once will be listed on the UDS site
<darkxst> you probably need to be approved first though
<darkxst> this was last years ubuntu gnome one http://pad.ubuntu.com/gnomebuntu-planning
<everaldo> ah, so the address is pad.ubuntu.com
<everaldo> "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<darkxst> you need to be approved first
<everaldo> probably I need to wait for approval
<darkxst> anyway I heading out for a bit
<TheLordOfTime> you need to be part of the etherp-ad group
<TheLordOfTime> etherpad*
<darkxst> TheLordOfTime, he just joined that, but not approved yet, that is all
<TheLordOfTime> ah, yeah he'll need to wait
<everaldo> well, irc added to release notes
<everaldo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<everaldo> support session
<darkxst> I would have put it under the participate section
<TheLordOfTime> i might be able to get a hold of jorge castro
<everaldo> darkxst, the other release notes uses Support session
<TheLordOfTime> might be able to expedite the joining
<everaldo> I mean, the other flavors
 * darkxst gone!
<TheLordOfTime> i assume i'm allowed to give my comments on that etherpad?
 * TheLordOfTime has etherpad access as a member
<TheLordOfTime> either here or otherwise :P
 * TheLordOfTime points at the "security responsibility" point there
<everaldo> TheLordOfTime, so I can watch UDS from here?
<TheLordOfTime> everaldo, some UDS stuff needs in-person, but a lot is audio-streamed
<TheLordOfTime> and you can watch on the etherpad
<TheLordOfTime> and usually in an IRC channel
<TheLordOfTime> i've attened two UDSes remotely via IRC/Audio
<everaldo> oh! nice... really nice
<TheLordOfTime> but some of the sessions are in-person-needed
<everaldo> let me put theses days in my calendar
<TheLordOfTime> refer to the schedule and pick the ones out that you want to attend
<TheLordOfTime> the sessions*
<everaldo> don't need to register right?
 * everaldo just found http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/
<darkxst> TheLordOfTime, that pad is mostly out of date now, so if you want to give feedback on security reponsibility, I guess you could blame robert_ancell !
<darkxst> (I have no idea about actual context of that comment however)
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> well if this is discussed at UDS it won't be an issue.
<darkxst> TheLordOfTime, well most of us wont be at UDS, atleast not in person
<arvicolinae> hi all
<smartboyhw> hi arvicolinae
<arvicolinae> yesterday I tried to build my own daily built of the gnome remix but it failed in one of the last steps
<smartboyhw> arvicolinae, oh?
<smartboyhw> How did it fail?
<arvicolinae> can I show you my log
<arvicolinae> ?
<arvicolinae> send it per email?
<smartboyhw> arvicolinae, paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<arvicolinae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297372/
<smartboyhw> God 6663 lines
<arvicolinae> I think the last 20 or so are interesting
<smartboyhw> That is pretty weird, never got that error before
<arvicolinae> ok
<arvicolinae> I think it's good to mention that I was trying on Debian 64 bit
<smartboyhw> arvicolinae, now that is unrecommended:P
<arvicolinae> ok
<arvicolinae> cause I have no running ubuntu at the moment ;)
<smartboyhw> arvicolinae, install one
<arvicolinae> yes, I wanted to install the gnome remix but I got at first this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1069475, then I tried to build my daily build after someone recommended
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1069475 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub fails to boot unsigned kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arvicolinae> but now there is a workaraound I believe, only wanted to inform you ;)
<smartboyhw> arvicolinae, oh?
<arvicolinae> I'll test the workaround now
<arvicolinae> see you later
<everaldo> hey all
<everaldo> jbicha, so, on tests here only an imac/efi/nvidia dont works after #28 ad #29
<everaldo> but I got the same results on Ubuntu
<everaldo> so, we are almost fine with this two patches
<jbicha> everaldo: ok, please open the bug and then we'll start pinging people in either #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release
<everaldo> jbicha, open a bug where? we cant open a bug for iso-build
<everaldo> :(
<everaldo> is it possible to open a bug not related to any package?
<jbicha> open against grub2 and it will get sorted from there
<everaldo> ok
<gareththered> Hi!  Anyone have a minute to answer a query?
<everaldo> gareththered, just shot :-)
<gareththered> Have you tried using a GSM modem?
<everaldo> gareththered, not really :(
<gareththered> Ok.  I can't get it to connect, while it worked on 12.04.  I'll download the full Ubuntu 12.10 (with Unity) and see if it works on there.  That way, I'll know if it's a Gnome Remix or Ubuntu 12.10 problem.  Thanks though.
<everaldo> gareththered, it is probably a Ubuntu issued, not directly related to GNOME Remix
<everaldo> it is managed by ModemManager/NetworkManager
<gareththered> haven't seen any reports for it so far, which is why I thought I'd ask here.  I'll download Ubuntu as see what happens.  I maybe back soon, depending on how that goes ;-)
<everaldo> gareththered, don't forget to let us know about your tests, could be nice if you starting with a bug report
<everaldo> gareththered, fill a bug report right now so we can trac it
<gareththered> I'll definitely file a bug report if I find any issues.  Shall I try Ubuntu first or even install a copy in VirtualBox to see if I can replicate it?  It might be a bad install?  Let me know what you want me to do.
<everaldo> never see how modem works on VirtualBox
<everaldo> gareththered, but you can fill a report right now, even if it is only Gnome Remix related
<everaldo> btw, I think that you need to install VirtualBox extension
<everaldo> to get usb working
<gareththered> I had 12.04 working with the GSM modem on VirtualBox this afternoon, so I know it works.
<everaldo> oh, nice to know
<gareththered> Ubuntu Desktop is nearly downloaded - 5 min to go.  A little more time to install and I'll know if it's Gnome Remix related or not.  At least I'll know what to write on the bug report then!
<everaldo> :)
<everaldo> need to restart, brb
<gareththered> everaldo.  Seems it's a Gnome-Remix issue :-(  It works on Ubuntu 12.10 Desktop.
<everaldo> humm
<everaldo> gareththered, please fill a bug report and tell us the number
<everaldo> give it as much as details you can
<everaldo> I am fixing a efi issue and can take a look in a couple of hours
<gareththered> OK - I'll get onto it.  I might just install Remix on a VirtualBox, just in case I had a bad install.  I've quite a few extracts from syslogs; shall I include them in the initial report?
<darkxst> gareththered, use 'ubuntu-bug modemmanager' that should collect required logs
<gareththered> OK.  I'll leave you in peace now! Thanks for all your help.
<everaldo> gareththered, please subscribe me to the bug (ecanuto)
<everaldo> darkxst, the #28 need a complementary fix, will commit it in a few moments
<everaldo> (iso-build)
<darkxst> everaldo, btw I think the actual bug is "why do *some* non-secureboot efi systems want to boot a signed kernel"
<everaldo> well, we can change the grub config file to use non secure
<everaldo> but the ubuntu always use signed kernel on efi
<everaldo> so, we must follow this rule
<darkxst> that is not always true apparently, both vmware and vbox boot (using efi), using the unsigned kernel
<everaldo> darkxst, not really, I checked the grub.cfg and it always use signed kernel
<everaldo> darkxst, how did you get vbox use efi? It never works for me :(
<darkxst> everaldo, settings -> motherboard -> efi
<darkxst> it probably won't work if you set it after installation however
<gareththered> eveeraldo.  I've raised a bug under #1070006 and attached an extract from the syslog of the Gnome Remix system.  Let me know what else you need from me.  I'm on UK time though and sleep a lot ;-)
<everaldo> gareththered, looks like we miss something... will take a look when finish with efi
<everaldo> thanks for report
<darkxst> gareththered, does the modem show up in network settings?
<darkxst> gareththered, if not try with this "nm-connection-editor"
<darkxst> gareththered, also when you say "ubuntu desktop" you mean Unity?
<everaldo> darkxst, maybe something is installed by default on Ubuntu that we don't have on UGR
<darkxst> everaldo, sounds more like, gnome-shell did not detect modem and popup a dialog, but unity did
<darkxst> everaldo, oh the daily cd's dont have any of the signed stuff (which is probably why they work fine in my VM's)
<everaldo> darkxst, so, are we going to follow daily or release rules?
<everaldo> if daily then we need also to change our grub.cfg
<darkxst> I presume we will respin of the release image?
<darkxst> jbicha, ^
<jbicha> darkxst: well I was going to, but slangasek said it wasn't necessary
<darkxst> jbicha, we have to
<darkxst> jbicha, last image wont even boot at all on some efi systems
<jbicha> darkxst: do you want to try to ping him about it then?
<darkxst> actually I don't think it will boot at all on any efi system
<darkxst> I presume you built the beta off dailys? and final off release?
<darkxst> jbicha, I will ping him
<jbicha> well daily=release at the end of last week, & cjwatson & others made a bunch of last-minute changes for secure boot
<everaldo> darkxst, jbicha, we have two different problems
<everaldo> one is EFI and other is security boot
<everaldo> #28 and #30 (mi branch) cover the secure boot problem
<everaldo> and #29 from darkxst cover the EFI stuff not boot at all
<everaldo> to make it more clean, I will comment on bug report
<everaldo> s/clean/clear/
<everaldo> #29 we need to apply anyway
<jbicha> it would also be good to clarify from the release team what needs to be done as if Canonical's changing the build process at the last minute, they really ought to announce that so derivatives don't get burned
<darkxst> jbicha, daily's still dont have secure boot stuff in them
<jbicha> I believe Wed & Thurs' dailies last week were the release image so that doesn't make sense
 * everaldo downloading kubuntu just to check what they did
<everaldo> jbicha, who we can speak from release team?
<darkxst> jbicha, well the current Q daily certainly does not have the signed boot stuff in it
<darkxst> everaldo, you did not push r30?
<everaldo> darkxst, ops :)
<everaldo> jbicha, where we can write notes/ideas/stuff for UGR 13.04?
 * everaldo following darkxst messages at #gnome-devel
<everaldo> jbicha, darkxst, kubuntu also don't includes .signed stuff, and they use a different grub.cfg that points to "casper/vmlinuz" indead of "casper/vmlinuz.efi.signed"
<everaldo> let me check also, lubuntu and xubuntu
<darkxst> everaldo, <cjwatson> darkxst: make sure you have grub-efi-amd64-signed and shim-signed as well
<everaldo> darkxst, please read my comments at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1069908
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1069908 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME Remix image don't boot on EFI systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<everaldo> and comment it please
<everaldo> we have two options, remove secure boot stuff or fix it (already fixed)
<darkxst> everaldo, we should atleast try (it can't get anymore broken than the current released images!)
<darkxst> <cjwatson> we ship grub-efi-amd64-signed and shim-signed as .debs outside the squashfs
<darkxst> everaldo, can you check they ^ are correctly picked up during the build process
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, I can check it
<everaldo> darkxst, do we need also to ship it as .deb?
 * everaldo reading #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-23
<darkxst> everaldo, you probably should chown the signed kerenl (like is done for the unsigned one at line 94)
<everaldo> darkxst, why? we do it but I don't see any reason because the filesystem used cant have owner information
<everaldo> iso-9660 and fat32 cant have permission or owners
<darkxst> hmm true, wonder why they have that then ;)
<everaldo> me too :)
<darkxst> so just enable updates and I think we are good to go
<everaldo> yes, testing it right now
<everaldo> ah, also need to install the two package cjwatson told us
 * everaldo going to chown just in case
<philballew> Would anyone want to lead a session in Ubuntu Open Week later this week on gnome remix?
<philballew> jbicha, your running a lot of this, do you know anyone who might want to?
<darkxst> philballew, what sort of session?
<philballew> a irc based session talking about the project, and about how some can help if needed
<darkxst> everaldo, those packages are already there from when we sync the image
<darkxst> everaldo, just we exlude casper folder, which is why signed kernel was missing
<everaldo> darkxst, #30
<everaldo> rebuilding here to test
<darkxst> also you don't need to install them into the squashfs (they are for when installing )
<everaldo> ok, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/+junk/iso-build-lp1069908/revision/31
<philballew> anyone feel like being awesome?
<darkxst> philballew, well we could use more contributors ;0
<philballew> and its a good way to get your name out
<philballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<philballew> under timetable
<philballew> xubuntu has quit on us so you can go there, or maybe in another empty slot
<jbicha> philballew: I won't be able to
<philballew> jbicha, so you know anyone who might want to?
<everaldo> darkxst, well, let me start a new marathon of tests on different hardware :-)
<darkxst> philballew, and timezones are tricky for me
<darkxst> everaldo, you already tested didnt you?
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, but after last change #31 it is nice to just test again right?
<everaldo> just be *totally* sure :)
<philballew> darkxst, if its in the middle of the night, redbull works well
<darkxst> everaldo, no need to do the whole marathon again, just 1 or 2 should be fine
<darkxst> philballew, can pretty much guarantee I will be sleeping at 4am in the morning!
<philballew> darkxst, not if you want to do an open week session :)
<philballew> but its all good
<darkxst> everaldo, we should wait for evolution-data-server to land in -updates ;)
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, it is better
<everaldo> I must go sleep a little now
<everaldo> see you later
<everaldo> 3:36am here :)
<darkxst> everaldo, ok good night
<darkxst> lol, how is this possible! "UpgradeStatus: Upgraded to quantal on 2011-04-01 (529 days ago)"
<darkxst> (from the guy that originally reported the gmail bug)
<smartboyhw> hey jbicha
<smartboyhw> when will Ubuntu GNOME Remix become a official flavour of Ubuntu? This cycle?
<jbicha> smartboyhw: 1. when we're approved by the Tech Board and 2. when Ubuntu infrastructure has enough space
<smartboyhw> jbicha, :D
<freijon> hey there. I'm having problem with GOA. It seems like there are two online accounts, one from ubuntu and one from Gnome itself. The one from gnome isn't working for me, all accounts simply do nothing. I have no mail/calendar/contact integration. is there a way to fix this?
<jbicha> freijon: first, make sure you have 3.6.0-0ubuntu3 installed and that you've logged out and back in
<jbicha> then it depends on which app you're trying to use, which Online Accounts panel you need
<jbicha> Evolution uses GOA; Empathy uses UOA for instance
<freijon> I have 3.6.0-0ubuntu1
<freijon> I'm trying to use several applications, e.g. gnome-contacts, gnome-shell calendar
<jbicha> ok, so please check for updates and install the newer version, the older version has some pretty serious bugs
<freijon> I'll try to find an upgrade
<freijon> but I have the no updates ATM, so it has to be a seperate PPA
<freijon> -the
<jbicha> no, but maybe your mirror is out of date: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server
<freijon> jbicha: I switched to the main package server instead of my local one. I found several updates, including evolution data server, but gnome-online-accounts is not included
<freijon> jbicha: gnome developers have the feeling that GOA integration are turned off in your packages
<freijon> the upgrade definately helped, now I get thousands of notifications about missed events ^^
<atrus> loving ugr. thanks guys :)
<everaldo> jbicha, darkxst wants to wait until evolution data server fixes get into updates repo
<jbicha> everaldo: that's already happened
<everaldo> nice
<jbicha> I tried asking a few times in #ubuntu-release last week for e-d-s to be a 0-day SRU and skip the wait but I didn't ask hard enough :)
<everaldo> hehe
<everaldo> so, you know that we are now using updates repo?
<everaldo> jbicha, ah, are we going to keep UGR name for 13.04?
<jbicha> we're keeping the name for now
<jbicha> what do you think of "Ubuntu GNOME Edition"? I was thinking about asking Canonical for that if we become a recognized flavor
<everaldo> Edition look much better
<everaldo> but, to be honest, I really don't understand why not use gubuntu
<everaldo> I know that theres a gobuntu but gubuntu just looks more like a Ubuntu flavor
<everaldo> since we can't use Gubuntu, I think Ubuntu GNOME Edition to be a better name
<jbicha> it's not gobuntu that's the problem, it's goobuntu
<everaldo> yep, that one
<everaldo> ah, others flavors uses live-build, I started to hack our build script around live build to use on 13.04
<jbicha> sure, I'd be happy to see what you come up with
<jbicha> the other flavors use live-build because they didn't have to write their own build scripts
<jbicha> for what we do, my impression was that live-build was overkill but maybe it's simpler once it's actually set up
<trism> josy1982: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<josy1982> thank you very much
<josy1982> this is with gnome shell as default right?
<trism> josy1982: yes
<josy1982> coll ok thx
<jbicha> ok 12.10.1 for amd64 is done, I'm waiting to officially announce until it can be added to the GNOME mirror
<jbicha> oh, oops
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-24
<darkxst> jbicha, can you upload bug 1064354 for me?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064354 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user locking doesnt work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064354
<jbicha> darkxst: done, thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, seems the apport script is not picking up 'enabled-extensions' key
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, my theory is that apport has trouble with schemas that have subfolders, it failed with org.gnome.anjuta too
<darkxst> hmm, no we are calling attach_gsettings_schema(report, 'org.gnome.desktop.interface')
<darkxst> extension ket is in org.gnome.shell
<jbicha> it also doesn't like org.gnome.settings-daemon but that's a pretty big tree
<jbicha> I've just been editing /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_gnome-shell.py directly and then running ubuntu-bug gnome-shell to see if it catches changed schemas
<darkxst> anyway having the dm session logs is gold!
<jbicha> if you know python, you can poke around lp:apport if that helps
<darkxst> yeh will have a look tonight
<darkxst> it does seem to be rather broken
<darkxst> not sure this does anything either? "attach_gsettings_package(report, 'gnome-shell-common')"
<jbicha> darkxst: I think that works, but looking at the apport code, we might as well just tell it what schema we actually want
<jbicha> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/view/head:/apport/hookutils.py#L571
<jbicha> so, org.gnome.shell
<darkxst> lol, really why arent they using gi?
<darkxst> anyway, line 598 looks broken
<darkxst> but that doesnt explain why we can't get the keys in the specified schema
<darkxst> i.e. org.gnome.shell returns nothing
<jbicha> if it hits an exception, it wouldn't give us any output, right?
<jbicha> or if line 598 is broken, I think we wouldn't get output either
<darkxst> line 598 is broken in that it wont check sub-folders
<jbicha> I wonder if using dconf dump would be a better idea than gsettings list-recursively
<jbicha> oh good, my theory was right :)
<jbicha> trial and error works eventually
<darkxst> well you should be able to access the schemas directly with gobject introspection
<darkxst> so not sure why they are spawning command line utils
<trism> it is actually not straightforward to get defaults (that I have found), that's why they use the XDG_CONFIG_HOME hack
<trism> if you find any easy way though I'd love to know though (after digging through the gsettings code a bit it didn't seem like you could get at it without first reseting the key, which can cause issues)
<darkxst> it must be available
<darkxst> but I can't really look now
<trism> not through the API anyway
 * everaldo just see now that our build script is much better/easy than live-build
<jbicha> everaldo: :)
<jbicha> it could be that we don't know what we're doing, but our way is a bit more documented
<darkxst> jbicha, you have seen cjwatson's build scripts right?
<everaldo> darkxst, the cjwatson's instructions just create squashfs, this is the easy part
<darkxst> no his other scripts that build  the isos
<everaldo> oh
<darkxst> lots and lots of bash code
<everaldo> darkxst, where?
<jbicha> uh, this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<darkxst> on his launchpad page maybe
<darkxst> no not that
<jbicha> http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/
<darkxst> http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/
<darkxst> ah jbicha beat me!
<jbicha> yeah, part of the fun was trying to figure out where all the branches hide
<everaldo> oh, it is not possible that this stuff is used to build iso
<jbicha> I believe a few pieces are restricted to the Canonical release team members as they include the publishing credentials
<everaldo> we have just two scripts and they are very easy to understand
<jbicha> everaldo: we skip the hard steps
<jbicha> that part where we just use an already existing Ubuntu iso
<everaldo> yes, but I will check my old scripts  that create all from scratch
<everaldo> jbicha, do we need to use live-build to be oficial?
<jbicha> everaldo: nope, this is what Lubuntu used https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+junk/lubuntu-tools
<jbicha> cjwatson doesn't really expect any one else to duplicate exactly what they do
<everaldo> we can use this lubuntu script as base
<everaldo> will work on that, the live-build stuff is just too much
<darkxst> everaldo, lubuntu script looks quite similar to what we have already
<everaldo> yes, I see
<jbicha> and there's no need, our script does most of what we need
<darkxst> which for now, works fine
<everaldo> we just need to have a skel folder with contents of cd/dvd/iso
<darkxst> and saves a lot of effort!
<darkxst> we do? extract-cd
<darkxst> except its stolen from the ubuntu iso :)
<jbicha> we could use an extra publish function, to make the md5sums, .torrent's and .manifest's
<darkxst> jbicha, that would be easy
<jbicha> and stealing from the latest iso is good as it ensures that we get the latest .debs and wubi
<darkxst> yeh all good, until they sneak in last minute changes to secure boot which burnt us!
<darkxst> but in general stealing from ubuntu is good. After all we are not that much different (compared to the other derivatives)
<darkxst> or perhaps, borrowing is a nicer word!
<everaldo> :)
<darkxst> jbicha, when do the R archives open? after UDS?
<everaldo> hehe, we will have a stable distro for just two weeks and start again with a devel distro
<darkxst> everaldo, stable is too boring ;)
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't rememember the archives ever taking this long to open; however cjwatson is setting up some magic where all uploads will go to -proposed first and then automatically migrate to the regular archives once they've built on all architectures
<jbicha> I expect the archives to open before uds though
<jbicha> pitti traditionally upgrades his laptop to the development release on the last day of UDS (there's a local archive mirror there so it's faster than doing it at home)
<everaldo> jbicha, where we will discuss changes for 13.04 ? Wiki? Etherpad?
<jbicha> probably the mailing list or blueprints.launchpad.net, but you can try something else if you like
 * everaldo reading about blueprints 
<darkxst> lol, ok, my free mirror is really slow
<darkxst> but actually have some really fast mirrors here
<darkxst> like ~100mbps
<everaldo> well, my internet is just 10mbps... so, it is ok for me :)
<darkxst> lol, I am capped at 120mbps
<darkxst> ~14MB/s
<everaldo> and I could say that I have a "very fast internet", most people here have only 1~3 mbps
<everaldo> darkxst, how much you pay in US$ ?
<darkxst> 80AU$
<darkxst> and that includes a phone line I dont use
<everaldo> here it is $80 (US)
<everaldo> but 10mbps
<darkxst> oh an I though ours was expensive
<darkxst> 200GB quota though
<darkxst> everaldo, so back on topic, setup a blueprint
<darkxst> I have a few ideas that problably should be documented
<everaldo> darkxst, I am reading other blueprints
<darkxst> hmm what for? just make one for us!
<everaldo> just to understand how it works
<everaldo> right now, I am on the tour
<darkxst> hmm its just like a wiki page but for planning?
<everaldo> don't know, never used it before, that is why I am reading the tour
<everaldo> "The project for which this proposal is being made." is mandatory
<everaldo> no idea about what project we can use for
<jbicha> use Ubuntu as the project
<darkxst> you can tag it onto the udr-iso-build project I suppose
<darkxst> ugr-iso-build
<darkxst> that I made yesterday
<darkxst> everaldo, https://launchpad.net/ugr-iso-build
<jbicha> and you can use desktop-q-gnomebuntu (or whatever) or other-q- as the prefix
<jbicha> oops desktop-r- or other-r-
<darkxst> jbicha, you pulling an all nighter?
<jbicha> nah, have a good night!
<darkxst> well its still day here, so I am fine!
<everaldo> r is for  Raring or  Ringtail?
<everaldo> normally the short name is the first word
<everaldo> but, raring don't looks to be a name
<darkxst> r is for both
<darkxst> that is how they name them
<darkxst> first word is an adjective
<darkxst> second word is an animal
<everaldo> yes, but the short name will be ringtail right?
<darkxst> no raring
<darkxst> just like precise and quantal
<everaldo> darkxst, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ugr-iso-build/+spec/topic-r-flavor-gnomebuntu
<everaldo> back
<everaldo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ugr-iso-build/+spec/topic-r-flavor-gnomebuntu
<darkxst> everaldo, your blueprint is empty!?
<darvin33> hello where can i donwload ubuntu gnome remix 12.10?
<smartboyhw> darvin33, look at the topic
<smartboyhw> https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<darvin33> thank you
<everaldo> jbicha, is it possible to create a project for gnomebuntu on launchpad or we can still use ugr-iso-build?
<jbicha> anyone can make a lp project
<everaldo> jbicha, but is a good pratice?
<everaldo> create one project for a flavor?
<jbicha> but...kubuntu and xubuntu don't have one and I'm not sure we need one
<jbicha> we don't need one to use Ubuntu blueprints
<everaldo> well, or blueprints are going to ugr-iso-build
<jbicha> no, just use Ubuntu please
<jbicha> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/tracks
<everaldo> ok, moving
<everaldo> done
<jbicha> skaet dis-recommended desktop so use other-r or community-r as the prefix
<jbicha> something like community-r-ubuntugnome-default-apps
<everaldo> lubuntu uses topic-raring-flavor-lubuntu
<everaldo> and the same for kubuntu and xubuntu
<everaldo> jbicha, all others are using topic-r-flavor-(falvor)
<jbicha> the first word should be the UDS track (even though we're likely not going to have a UDS session this time)
<everaldo> so, we can have another blueprint link to this one
<everaldo> like other flavors do
<jbicha> oh ok I guess we can have a master blueprint
<jbicha> I never really used that feature before
<everaldo> yes, this one is the master
<everaldo> looks like my research of blueprint yesterday was a good idea ;-)
<everaldo> btw, launchpad is like a new world, I just learn tons of things last month
<everaldo> and still don't know anything
<everaldo> jbicha, what "propose for sprint" mean on blueprints?
<jbicha> you can propose the blueprint as a session topic at UDS
<everaldo> are we going to propose something?
<jbicha> probably not, it's best to have someone present to lead the session and I don't know who that would be
<jbicha> we could do a Google+ hangout/IRC meeting instead
<everaldo> yes, a hangout could be nice
<JDBuntu> is this channel for the remix only, or if we are running gnome-shell on standard ubuntu is it OK to ask questions about that here as well?
<Queops> Well I just came here but I believe even the official #gnome channel would be better if it's gnome related
<Queops> :)
<TheLordOfTime> if its ubuntu related, #ubuntu, for the remix, you could talk here though
<JDBuntu> thanks
<Queops> sorry i meant even the unofficial*
<Queops> lol
<darkxst> JDBuntu, if its related to gnome-shell, fine to ask here
<JDBuntu> OK thanks
<JDBuntu> running ubuntu 12.10 with gnome-shell (as opposed to unity) with GDM as the display manager.  When I login, it shows the default wallpaper for a few seconds before it picks up the user specified wallpaper - is there any way to change that default wallpaper?
<JDBuntu> I know not a mission critical type question.
<JDBuntu> I also run wally to rotate wallpapers, and it shows that same default wallpaper for a brief instance when changing.  I would prefer to just have a black screen or some other wallaper.
<JDBuntu> crap, I'm getting called away from my desk - so if anyone asks any follow up questions, I may not be able to answer right away.  and thank you in advance!
<darkxst> JDBuntu, you need to change the system default wallpaper
<JDBuntu> how is that performed?
<darkxst> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override
<JDBuntu> excellent
<JDBuntu> I'll check it out
<JDBuntu> thank you
<jbicha> well, not that file exactly
<JDBuntu> oh
<JDBuntu> this section:
<JDBuntu> [org.gnome.desktop.background]
<JDBuntu> show-desktop-icons=true
<JDBuntu> picture-uri='file:///usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png'
<JDBuntu> ?
<jbicha> yeah, copy the header and the picture-uri to a different file (with a higher number) in that directory
<jbicha> otherwise, you'll lose your changes when you get an update to the package that provides that files
<jbicha> and then you'll need to run sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<JDBuntu> I am not quite clear on what you are suggesting regarding the higher number
<JDBuntu> ?
<Queops> the file you create starts with a number
<Queops> Even though darkxst suggested 10 i bet it can be higher if needed
<jbicha> debian and ubuntu stuff use 10_ some flavor stuff uses 20_ , whatever has the higher number wins if two files change the same setting
<darkxst> i.e. 30_JDBuntu-settings.gschema.override
<JDBuntu> gotcha
<Queops> hehe
<JDBuntu> I'm going to logout now and test.  thank you!
<darkxst> jbicha, I wonder are there really that many people with efi systems, or is everyone just downloading because it was a newer version!
<Queops> I'm really impressed with this release
<JDBuntu> worked like a charm!  thank you!
<darkxst> everaldo, another blueprint for you to link against packageselection, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gnomebuntu-package-management
<everaldo> darkxst, done
<everaldo> darkxst, you can't do it with your user?
<everaldo> (just curious about access control)
<darkxst> everaldo, nope I don't get access to the  dependencies option
<darkxst> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gnomebuntu-display-manager
<everaldo> darkxst, do you know how I can give you and jbicha access?
<everaldo> done, linked
<darkxst> everaldo, I don't know
<darkxst> unless its set by one of the approver/drafter etc fields
<everaldo> you are now in "Assignee"
<everaldo> nice, we have now Raring on PPA Series
<everaldo> and also on our archives
<darkxst> archive were copied shortly after Q release
<darkxst> however they are still closed (so just a copy of Q packages)
<darkxst> everaldo, yeh, I see the dependency buttons now
<everaldo> cool
<everaldo> unfortunatelly we have slot only for 3 people
<darkxst> we could probably use a team?
<everaldo> maybe
<everaldo> yes, we can
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-25
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=686834
<ubot5> Gnome bug 686834 in general "installing alternate software from 'default apps' panel" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> though I would ping upstream to see what they think of the idea
<darkxst> jbicha, just out of interest, do you think I would qualify for ubuntu membership?
<TheLordOfTime> darkxst, i'm an ubuntu member, i could help gauge thaqt
<TheLordOfTime> darkxst, what's your LP page?
<TheLordOfTime> and what're your contributions thus far?
<darkxst> TheLordOfTime, https://launchpad.net/~darkxst
<TheLordOfTime> and also, what're your contributions thus far?
<TheLordOfTime> ah, you recently joined bugsquad :P
<darkxst> fix quite a bunch of bugs relating to ubuntu gnome
<darkxst> gdm, gnome-shell, casper and a few other random ones
<TheLordOfTime> any other contributions?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<darkxst> and if it counts gnome-shell extensions
<darkxst> and some upstream bugfixes as well
 * TheLordOfTime greps through the lp profile
<TheLordOfTime> well, your bugs work is significant :p
<TheLordOfTime> i can't speak to the upstream aspect. :P
<TheLordOfTime> my contribs that got me my membership were mainly support work on ask ubuntu, but i don't see a reason your membership would be rejected
<TheLordOfTime> and you've been here quite a while :P
<TheLordOfTime> you'd get my support from the bugs side of things
<TheLordOfTime> there's not much in terms of what you have to do to get membership other than be an active member of the community with sustained contributions
<TheLordOfTime> in some way shape or form
<everaldo> what is a ubuntu membership?
<darkxst> everaldo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<darkxst> TheLordOfTime, would you provide a testimonial for me, (once I fill out my wiki page?)
<TheLordOfTime> fill out your wiki page and then we'll talk :P
 * TheLordOfTime has his own focus atm, creating his wiki page for Per-Package Upload Rights for NGINX
<TheLordOfTime> that, and rebuilding TrekWeb's site :P
<everaldo> darkxst, nice, I think that you deserves  membership
<darkxst> TheLordOfTime, ok thanks, will get back to you then!
<darkxst> everaldo, thanks, might hit you up a testimonial as well, when I am ready!
<everaldo> darkxst, I am not a member :(
<everaldo> but if it helps, I can provide a testimonial
<TheLordOfTime> everaldo, you should see my wiki page, a few people who gave me testimonials arent exactly members
<everaldo> then count with me :)
<jbicha> darkxst: there's actually 2 ways to become a member, there's also becoming a Ubuntu Contributing Developer
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#ContribDev
<jbicha> it doesn't provide any upload rights but you'd be judged based on your development contributions (i.e. packaging & bugfixes)
<jbicha> I don't know if that would be better in your case
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh right, certainly don't expect to get upload rights yet
<darkxst> but I guess most of the stuff I have been doing is definately dev stuff
<jbicha> "sustained" is generally interpreted as 6 months of activity
<darkxst> but can that include upstream gnome stuff?
<jbicha> while upstream contributions are generally encouraged as the right thing to do, it's a bit unclear whether that can substitute for working in Ubuntu
<jbicha> I think several board members want to see "significant and sustained" for Ubuntu
<everaldo> hehe, just added some small changes to iso-build script and now if we define PROXY=something
<everaldo> it really speed up all process, including debootstrap
<everaldo> just installed apt-cacher-ng and then
<everaldo> PROXY=http://localhost:3142 ./livecd-script.sh customize amd64 ./ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<darkxst> jbicha, so do you think I should apply or wait a bit more, I guess a lot of my work over the last year was upstream/extensions prior to the birth of UGR
<darkxst> but I have been around for 5 years reporting and trying to fix bugs
<jbicha> based on https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+related-software alone it looks like you should wait a few more months for Contributing Developer, but you may be ready for regular membership though
<jbicha> you can also read through the IRC meeting logs to get an idea of which applicants are successful
<darkxst> lol, thats because gdm took so much *fixing*
<darkxst> something like ~15 bugs for gdm alone ...
<jbicha> fixing *Ubuntu* bugs upstream definitely counts, you just have to explain that to the board members
<darkxst> hmm I just mean that page would likely have had more packages on it, if gdm hadn't been so broken ;)
<jbicha> I was speaking about the time aspect, not the quantity or quality
<darkxst> ah ok
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, know anything about what is considered for PPU rights after an applicant applies?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. what they look for :P
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: I don't know as I haven't gone through that process, I have MOTU & ubuntu-desktop rights but the Desktop Team has its own procedure (basically an email and like 3 +1s) instead of PPU
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, i asked about PPU because there's a few (different) packages i'm applying for, none which are directly under Desktop Team governance.  It was a general question, was all.
<TheLordOfTime> not targetted for any speceific niche
<Noteirak> hello
<smartboyhw> Hello
<Noteirak> I've encountered some issues, and after finding nothing on google and in the bug tracker, I was hoping to find something here ,hopefully :)
<Noteirak> the first is that I do not have any search provider in the shell, when I type some text. I've tried to add a google.xml in /usr/share/gnome-shell/search-providers & open-search-providers, restart, but no luck
<Noteirak> also, in dconf, there are no key reloated to the search providers in org.gnome.shell ...
<Noteirak> so, am I missing something (i was a new install from ISO downloaded today, Ubuntu Gnome Remix 12.10) or is it a bug?
<Noteirak> anyone who can help with this here? :)
<smartboyhw> Noteirak, ask jbicha again maybe:P
<Noteirak> oh ok, sure
<Noteirak> jbicha, do you have a minute? I am having some issue (possibly a bug) and I wanted a quick check if I am not missing anything
<Noteirak> if it is fine, I'll copy/paste what I wrote already
<Noteirak> I do not have any search provider in the shell, when I type some text. I've tried to add a google.xml in /usr/share/gnome-shell/search-providers & open-search-providers, restart, but no luck
<Noteirak> also, in dconf, there are no key reloated to the search providers in org.gnome.shell ... so, am I missing something (i was a new install from ISO downloaded today, Ubuntu Gnome Remix 12.10) or is it a bug?
<jbicha> I don't know
<jbicha> but nautilus 3.6 ships /usr/share/gnome-shell/search-providers/nautilus-search-provider.ini & /usr/lib/nautilus/nautilus-shell-search-provider
<jbicha> you can try to figure out what Contacts & Documents do for their search providers
<jbicha> but the Google/Wikipedia/opensearch provider support code may have been removed
<smartboyhw> Wow jbicha you have LTS releases for GNOME Remix! (aka 12.10.1) awesome!
<jbicha> smartboyhw: how else would you distinguish the respin from the original release?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, er 12.10.0.1:P
<jbicha> maybe but I don't think the version number is a big deal; hopefully we won't ever have to do it again :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<Noteirak> sorry, was on the phone
<Noteirak> so
<smartboyhw> jbicha, found something interesting: Is the i386 torrent link in the release notes correct? I still saw 12.10 instead of 12.10.1
<Noteirak> i'll try nautilus then
<jbicha> smartboyhw: yes, there was no need to respin i386 since the bug was that efi didn't work and efi is only supported on amd64
<smartboyhw> jbicha, ah:D
<Noteirak> jbicha: I'm looking with nautilus, but it is an .ini which links to another application or script or whatever I guess
<Noteirak> but there is no xml, like the google.xml that is there
<Noteirak> I've created a google.xml but it's not taken into account
<Noteirak> so i guess the code was removed to support that :s
<Noteirak> do you know, by any luck, who I should ask to have a definite answer on if it has been removed or not?
<jbicha> Noteirak: you could ask in #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org or you can search the git history
<jbicha> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/d?id=ef4231b9c0160a5
<jbicha> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=ef4231b9c0160a5
<Noteirak> god, they removed it then :(
<Noteirak> oh no
<Noteirak> they just made it so it would launch directly
<Noteirak> or am I understanding it wrong?
<Noteirak> because if it is supposed to start google directly if I just type it in and then enter, then it simply doesn't work :D or it's not replicated in the distro I guess
<jbicha> Noteirak: no there is no Google search included now; someone would have to write the extension or search provider for that
<Noteirak> :( doom
<Noteirak> ok thank you very much for your help
<Noteirak> and for the link to the git :) that will be useful
<Fitzz> Wasn't the 12.04 the first realease?
<jbicha> Fitzz: not for this specific project, there was a UGR in 2011 and more recently there was a Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix
<Fitzz> Is this still the main hq web site: http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/ ?
<jbicha> no, that's for the Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix (which has been discontinued); this is the Ubuntu GNOME Remix
<jbicha> the names are confusing which is part of why I don't like the current name
<Fitzz> Ah, ok that explanes alot.
<Fitzz> Thanks  :)
<lapion> is there any way to get extensions for gnome-classic to work ?
<jbicha> lapion: define "extensions"
<lapion> well right now the panel(s) are unmutable
<lapion> and I usually have (under gnome2) at the very least diskmount and cpu setting extension active
<lapion> and I in general like to add more panels and do with them as I please..
<trism> lapion: alt+right click to edit the panel (or maybe alt+super+right click if using compiz)
<lapion> hmm thanks.. trism
<lapion> now I am willing to go over to quantal quetzal
<lapion> however, I need to cross upgrade to gnome-ubuntu....
<lapion> any advice/hints ?
<darkxst> lapion, read the release notes
<lapion> cross-grading
<lapion> from ubuntu to gnome-buntu
<darkxst> upgrade to Q first, and apply changes in release notes
<darkxst> you can't directly dist-upgrade to ubuntu gnome
 * lapion thinks he will try porting the system disk to virtualbox first ;-)
 * lapion will maybe simply copy the root to another partition and try..
 * lapion thinks he should rely more on tar then go blindfolded into this..
<darkxst> jbicha_, we need to sync telepathy-logger from debian
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-logger/+bug/1049210
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049210 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell notification from empathy doesn't contain any text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha_> darkxst: 0.4.0-2 fixes that bug?
<darkxst> yes, it does, specifically this patch 0002-log-manager-Fix-annotations-on-get_filtered_events.patch
<jbicha_> ok, we can't do a straight sync since we need to have a LP bug in the debian/changelog for SRU verification
<darkxst> ah right
<jbicha_> I think you'd want to just add a changelog entry for 0.4.0-2~ubuntu12.04.1 saying that it's a no-change backport with the LP bug #
<jbicha_> and then if you were building the source package for upload to Ubuntu, you'd want to add -v0.4.0-1 to get both your changelog entry & Debian's in the .changes file
<jbicha_> debuild -S -v0.4.0-1
<jbicha_> but since you're not uploading you don't need that information yet
<darkxst> jbicha_, does this look right? https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/telepathy-logger/lp1049210
<jbicha_> yeah that should be good
<darkxst> jbicha_, and then do I open merge request or attach debdiff?
<jbicha_> darkxst: either is fine
<darkxst> jbicha_, ok, all done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1049210
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049210 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell notification from empathy doesn't contain any text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-26
<darkxst> jbicha, what are your thoughts on the packagekit stuff? i.e. should we fix it or just revert to standard ubuntu update stack
<jbicha> well like I said for bug 1071008 I'm not sure about how fix the updates problem yet
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071008 in ubuntu-gnome-meta (Ubuntu) "Update Integration" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071008
<jbicha> Wheezy is shipping gpk by default too though
<darkxst> I think can fix the automatic updates, but not sure about dist upgrades
<jbicha> yeah I didn't know a good way to test dist-upgrades until raring got going
<darkxst> I think we can't do dist-upgrades at all until we are an official flavour though
<jbicha> we could have people upgrade from the command line or we could include update-manager
<jbicha> we need update-notifier for apport to work properly but unfortunately update-notifier depends on update-manager in quantal
<darkxst> anyway I think gnome-software-manager is pretty hopeless
<jbicha> I'd prefer to use GNOME's tools if they work close enough
<jbicha> I've got a patch for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=682696 but that's a raring fix
<ubot5> Gnome bug 682696 in general "Add keywords for better discoverability" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> people don't read every line in the release notes and can't figure out how to install updates
<darkxst> well people don't read until they have a problem, and by then they have probably forgotten about the release notes
<jbicha> gnome-packagekit is in "core GNOME" so we kinda have to ship it http://git.gnome.org/browse/jhbuild/plain/modulesets/gnome-suites-core-3.6.modules
<jbicha> but then again so is Epiphany and many GNOME distros don't include it by default
<darkxst> but that is the dbus stuff
<darkxst> (gnome-packagekit)
<jbicha> the way I see it, if something is a 50/50 decision then we'll go with the GNOME choice
<jbicha> but I'm not the only one who decides the direction of this project
<darkxst> ubuntu patch g-c-c with a hard link to update manager
<darkxst> and I havent looked at the source, but pretty certain software properties is hardcoded against update-manger
<jbicha> I think the g-c-c patch is only for the Details panel but I think it's rather uncommon that people look there for software updates
<jbicha> we had to include software properties for quantal because that's where Additional Drivers moved, but gpk has its own config dialog
<darkxst> gpk-prefs on ubuntu has no update tab
<jbicha> we probably need to get update-notifier to Ubuntu GNOME users on quantal
<jbicha> I don't know what the side effects of that would be
<darkxst> gpk-prefs is also set to NoDisplay also
<jbicha> yeah, I'm not so sure that those changes were a good idea http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-packagekit/commit/?id=3c7585
<jbicha> it definitely was bad without adding the keywords "breadcrumbs" so that people would know where stuff went
<darkxst> gpk-prefs, not gpk-update-viewer
<jbicha> yeah, that was the next commit
<jbicha> maybe Debian will revert the NoDisplay changes and then we can just sync from Debian...
<darkxst> how about we swap out gnome-update-viewer with update-manager
<darkxst> and a small patch against gnome-software-manager menu to launch update-manager instead
<jbicha> we could add a dependency on update-manager to ubuntu-gnome-desktop for quantal
<jbicha> no I don't want to patch that
<darkxst> well its better than having duplicated prefs tools
<darkxst> so far we have GOA/UOA, software-prefs/gpk-prefs
<darkxst> and I suppose there could be others
<jbicha> I don't want to patch that for quantal because I'm not convinced update-manager is what we want to ship for raring or sparky
<darkxst> and I don't want to see what happens when we semi-invent our own dist-upgrade process
<jbicha> do-release-upgrade works fine
<jbicha> update-notifier might take care of that; I need to look into splitting update-notifier away from update-manager
<jbicha> so the updater is one question; the software installer is the other
<darkxst> yeh, they are basically independant from my quick look
<jbicha> gpk is better than I remember it being; and someday they're supposed to be doing their fancy overhaul to make it more directly competitive with USC
<darkxst> really? I nearly cry every time I have to use it
<jbicha> I think Synaptic is out of the question; we should stick with USC or Software
<darkxst> I would probably take aptitude or even dselect over the gpk one
<darkxst> USC will never *fit* in a gnome-ish distro
<jbicha> but think, if you improve gpk then you help virtually every GNOME distro
<darkxst> not me, programmers don't make good UI's last time I checked
<jbicha> USC includes screenshots, ratings and reviews, paid app support, and even support for -backports
<darkxst> yeh I think USC is awesome for end (non-technical) users, but the only time I use it is to sync package lists to U1
<darkxst> oh and the odd humble bundle
<darkxst> I suppose we could re-skin it, to fit. if/when we have a design team atleast..
<jbicha> USC has got too much attention from the designers though, custom widgets & webkit
<darkxst> well I dont know what designers do
<jbicha> at least it's not as bad as the Ubuntu One design :)
<jbicha> I filed some specific design bugs for U1 right after the Qt switch that have been basically ignored
<darkxst> yeh its pretty bad, but I am mostly dependant on dropbox here...
<darkxst> and I gave up submitting patches against core ubuntu stuff...
<darkxst> trivial bug fixes would just be ignored or otherwise marked invalid
<darkxst> everaldo, how did you go with the 'participating' article?
<everaldo> darkxst, hey :)
<darkxst> hey
<everaldo> darkxst, writing in my language...
<everaldo> I think that I will have it on english tomorow night
<everaldo> I mean, 18 hours from now ;-)
<darkxst> haha ok, I dont understand your language!
<everaldo> to be honest, most people here don't understand a "good" portuguese too :-)
<everaldo> darkxst, do we have a place and a domain if we found someone to make us a website?
<darkxst> well we have http://gnomebuntu.org/
<darkxst> not sure we can really use that domain though
<darkxst> might have to register something else (gnome don't want us to mash their trademarks)
<everaldo> darkxst, they explicity told us that?
<darkxst> everaldo, yes
<everaldo> oh, did not know that
<darkxst> well they said would need board approval, not actually sure if we asked for that
<everaldo> I man, my understand of their guidelines is that we can use "gnome" if we want to spread gnome
<everaldo> so, maybe we can ask then
<darkxst> yeh we can use gnome
<darkxst> but not mashed words like gnomebuntu
<darkxst> gnome <space> ubuntu
<darkxst> is ok, I believe
<everaldo> did you think that gubuntu is bad just because theres goobuntu ?
<everaldo> I mean, it is just a internal google version
<everaldo> that nobody outside of Google uses
<darkxst> lol, nobody outside of google even knows about
<darkxst> Gubuntu would be the obvious chouce
<darkxst> but that said I do like ubuntu GNOME edition
<everaldo> I really like the idea of use gubuntu
<everaldo> and we don't even need to care about gnome trademarks
<darkxst> yeh I don't really get the whole fuss over that
<darkxst> i would thing Gubuntu be pronoucned with a hard G
<darkxst> Goobuntu with a soft G
<everaldo> exactly
<everaldo> and the owner of gubuntu.org is sakalsiz@gmail.com
<darkxst> who is that?
<everaldo> don't know but seaching on google looks to be a postgres/debian/python guy
<everaldo> so, we will probably can get success to have his domain
<everaldo> Created On:06-Nov-2010 12:30:01 UTC
<everaldo> Last Updated On:31-Oct-2011 22:28:55 UTC
<everaldo> Expiration Date:06-Nov-2012 12:30:01 UTC
<everaldo> and he is not using it
<everaldo> let me send him a mail
<darkxst> lol, I have a bad focus bug again... can really check much!
<everaldo> our bug man!
<everaldo> bugman...that sounds nice
<darkxst> lol, no one will want a distro with 'bug' in the name
<everaldo> yeah, and it also looks like a porn actor name :(
<everaldo> darkxst, is this ok?
<everaldo> "My name is Everaldo and I am one of the guys working on GNOME based variation of Ubuntu. We just want to know if you are willing to provide us the domain gubuntu.org and in which terms."
<darkxst> everaldo, I would wait until we decide if we actually want it!
<everaldo> darkxst, we are just asking
<everaldo> it is much better to know before decide right?
<darkxst> but at this point we are not actually going to use gubuntu, perhaps we should contact google!
<everaldo> humm
<everaldo> ubuntu-ge.org  (maybe gnome edition)
<everaldo> the owner is... Canonical :)
<everaldo> I like how GNOME Edition sounds
<darkxst> but I have no contacts a google apart from a few guts that work in maps at Sydney
<darkxst> s/guts/guys/
<everaldo> darkxst, ask then
<everaldo> them
<darkxst> they won't be able to help
<everaldo> Domain ID:D105610408-LROR
<everaldo> Domain Name:UBUNTU-GE.ORG
<everaldo> Created On:21-Jan-2005 12:57:38 UTC
<everaldo> Last Updated On:24-May-2011 00:26:11 UTC
<everaldo> Expiration Date:21-Jan-2014 12:57:38 UTC
<darkxst> perhaps thats a country code
<darkxst> ???
<everaldo> don't know
<everaldo> jbicha just sugested "Ubuntu GNOME Edition"
<everaldo> looks nice... but again we need to use "GNOME" word
<darkxst> that is fine I believe
<darkxst> GE Georgia (Republic Of)
<everaldo> hatochna.org is available
<everaldo> HArd TO CHoose a NAme
<everaldo> :D
<darkxst> I think we have to have buntu if we want to be official flavour
<everaldo> yes, I was just kiding
<everaldo> fubunutu, nubuntu and mubuntu... all registered
<everaldo> mubuntu owner is also canonical
<everaldo> obuntu.org is available
<everaldo> gnOme
<everaldo> darkxst, whats about obuntu.org ?
<darkxst> seems a bit unrelated
<everaldo> well, the only really related good name is gubuntu :(
<everaldo> gnubuntu is also nice but... you know... gnu
<darkxst> yeh like, we need stallman on our case!
<darkxst> uge.org
<everaldo> I like it
<everaldo> but is already registered
<everaldo> and it is used since 2002
<everaldo> oh, "this domain is for sale"
<everaldo> 35% off :)
<darkxst> 35% off what? some rip off scammer
<darkxst> ?
<everaldo> hahaha
<everaldo> Buy this great domain today for only $9,888.00 (USD)!..
<darkxst> seems like uge.fm or uge.net.au
<darkxst> is all thats available?
<everaldo> yes
<everaldo> ok, go sleep a little
<darkxst> net au probably has rules
<everaldo> be back later
<darkxst> atleast had to provide an ABN for org.au adresses
<everaldo> yes
<everaldo> bye
<darkxst> I suppose canoconical might have a ABN
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-27
<nathaneltitane> hey guys
<nathaneltitane> how do i download the linux kernel package source to install the ndiswrapper-dkms module
<nathaneltitane> can't seem to find the name sor it under gnome-packagekit
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<TheLordOfTime> nathaneltitane, did you try just doing apt-get install ndiswrapper-dkms ?
<TheLordOfTime> since that's a package in Quantal
<nathaneltitane> ya. it doesnt build stating that the linux source for current kernel isnt installed. that's what got me looking into it
<nathaneltitane> there seems to be  bug with ndiswrapper since 12.04
<nathaneltitane> btw, im running the install on my EFI machine. like butter
<TheLordOfTime> install linux-headers for your kernel
<TheLordOfTime> not sure if it installs by default, nor what kernel you're using
<nathaneltitane> ya. its building now. thanks
<nathaneltitane> completely forgot they were called headers :P
<nathaneltitane> i got a bad return status on build
<nathaneltitane> gonna file
<TheLordOfTime> a bug?
 * TheLordOfTime would like the link :p
<nathaneltitane> bug number 1071963
<nathaneltitane> TheLordOfTime: got it??
<TheLordOfTime> i'll keep an eye on the bug :)
 * TheLordOfTime points at him subscribing to the bug
<nathaneltitane> ok
 * nathaneltitane approves
<TheLordOfTime> i won't do much except track it though
<nathaneltitane> still ok
<TheLordOfTime> maybe exercise bugcontrol and set an importance if its confirmed :P
<TheLordOfTime> but i won't confirm it
 * TheLordOfTime has no test system
<nathaneltitane> but look at the log, can you tell me if it'S fixable?
 * TheLordOfTime isnt an ndiswrapper expert
<nathaneltitane> k
<nathaneltitane> seems to  be a recursive issue in ubuntu under many versions
<nathaneltitane> i actually found the compat package for the linux atheros driver im trying to install.. just built it, waiting for reboot
<nathaneltitane> question: can i pipe a dpkg command after a wget to simulate an rpm install from url?
<TheLordOfTime> ... ew rpm
<darkxst> LordOfTime, what do you do with bugs like these -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/889706
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 889706 in Fedora "Gnome-shell randomly crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> it reads like a forum thread and contains atleast 10-20 different bugs from what I can see
<rihen> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-28
<lapion> hmm the alt mouseclick doesn't seem to to work to modify the classic panels anymore
<lapion> how do I set the system default theme ?
<lapion> or better said, how do I change the theme of gdm
<lapion> nvm
<smartboyhw> jbicha, can I report a bug on the iso-build-script?
<jbicha> smartboyhw: sure
<smartboyhw> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312492/
<jbicha> smartboyhw: did you run the clean command before you tried rebuilding the iso?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, that is the first build:P
<jbicha> ok, can you include the full log? it should be in the logs folder
<jbicha> and what command did you use to build?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, customize
<smartboyhw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312509/
<jbicha> you have to use a relative path for the iso
<jbicha> ./livecd-script.sh customize amd64 ../Downloads/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso
<smartboyhw> jbicha, duh ./livecd-script.sh customize amd64 ../Downloads/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<smartboyhw> I used that
<jbicha> line 2 is the problem
<jbicha> it says it can't find the .iso
<smartboyhw> jbicha, so I can't use the official release
<smartboyhw> It can only use daily builds........ Or we have to rename it
 * smartboyhw goes jumping into the pond water
<jbicha> you must have made a typo somehow, look at line 2 of the log you posted
<smartboyhw> jbicha, can't be........
<everaldo> jbicha, is it normal that if you run iso-build-script two time the final iso size differs in a few bytes?
<jbicha> I don't know
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-21
<bjsnider> every image file opens at 99%
<arthurfiggis> hello :) just a general question regarding ubuntu gnome...i'm currently using kubuntu (13.10) because of their plans to support wayland over mir, is ubuntu gnome planning to do the same for future releases? i'd like to give gnome 3 a try, but not if it means having to use mir or the dash lens :(
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> it will be wayland
<Noskcaj> arthurfiggis, You can install gnome3 on any ubuntu based system, if that's your issue
<arthurfiggis> Noskcaj: oh no, i know that's already possible fortunately :) i was just wondering whether or not that'd be the case in the future more or less, or if it would require pulling in packages from canonical that i'd prefer not install :(
<bjsnider> it will be getting better by about 14.10
<arthurfiggis> Noskcaj, bjsnider: thanks very much for the information though, i couldn't find a good answer on google
<arthurfiggis> bjsnider: that's great to know at least :) i don't have much invested in either xorg works fine for me as is, but wayland is the community solution whereas mir seems destined for...well, i'm not sure yet, hence the problem I suppose :P
<arthurfiggis> (i'm not sure if canonical know either really, beyond that they'd really like to be selling tablets and cellphones)
<bjsnider> i'm sure there will be a big push to get things working on the desktop
<Noskcaj> Once mir properly gets going it should be interesting. If nothing else, it made wayland release faster
<bjsnider> i think a bigger issue than mir/wayland is systemd
<bjsnider> and it was singled out for criticism in the infamous blog post
<arthurfiggis> bjsnider: i always thought systemd was an issue :( but that's just my general view i suppose, any solution that's locked to one particular kernel, compiler etc. i just don't like
<bjsnider> the issue is it's locked to gnome
<arthurfiggis> bjsnider: ahh, i see...was that largely a decision made my gnome or redhat? it seems like redhat really pushed systemd more than anyone else...but that's beyond the scope of the channel perhaps, sorry :)
<bjsnider> i dunno who pushed it, bu lpoettering works for red hat
<arthurfiggis> i do know that they pushed gnome 3 out a little bit earlier than they should have, which didn't help its image at the time, but that's irrelevant now :) i'm not sure what happened with gnome...2.32 was my favourite DE at the time, KDE 2.2.2 felt really...bloated :) then gnome 3 came out and things got a bit weird
<arthurfiggis> then people like havoc pennington and de icaza started advocating for things like porting the Windows registry over in the form of the gconf database and things got -REALLY- weird
<bjsnider> wait a minute now
<bjsnider> gconf doesn't deal with anything important
<arthurfiggis> if gnome 4 were less tied to systemd though that'd be great...i'd love to be able to run a more recent gnome on freebsd
<bjsnider> it's just user customizations
<arthurfiggis> bjsnider: well that's true...it's not technically very important, but it hid a lot of options away that were easily configurable oherwise i found :( now gnome-tweak-tool fixes pretty much all of that
<bjsnider> anyway, gconf is dead
<arthurfiggis> (that was when i tried the earlier gnome 3 releases anyway, i haven't in some time now but i'd like to just for the change :)  )
<arthurfiggis> bjsnider: ahh...probably just as well then :) not as important as systemd as you say, but every bad idea that gets the axe
<bjsnider> well dconf is a db too
<arthurfiggis> that's true i suppose...the fact that something is stored in a database isn't necessarily the problem anyway :) but how it's implemented can  be...i never understood the logic behind hiding so many of the -basic- config options away, even the font size or icons on the desktop
<bjsnider> well, obviously as you point out that is in tweak now
<arthurfiggis> oh yes, there's been solutions since of course :) that's in part why i'm interested in trying gnome 3 now, the more recent releases are looking pretty good!
<arthurfiggis> bjsnider: i do agree with your point that system-specific things like systemd are a bad thing to depend upon though :( that's perhaps the most curious choice of all, before that gnome ran just as well under freebsd as it did in linux (freebsd is what i have more experience with)
<bjsnider> i did not make that point
<arthurfiggis> bjsnider: oh sorry, perhaps i misunderstood
<bjsnider> i am saying it will be a problem for canonical
<arthurfiggis> hmm...now i'm not sure i follow then? unless systemd somehow prevents them from becoming more proprietary, which seems to be what they're interested in :(
<bjsnider> i'm not saying it's bad for gnome to be so closely tied to systemd. if that's what they think is best, who am i to question that
<bjsnider> it's a problem for canonical because they want to use upstart instead
<arthurfiggis> bjsnider: ahh...yeah, that would be a bit of a stumbling block :P
<arthurfiggis> that and intel so bluntly rebutting them for mir, that was unexpected...as i recall they stated they wouldn't even carry xmir patches upstream
<arthurfiggis> let alone not supporting it in their drivers, in any way, period...you usually don't see a big hardware manufacturer come out that strongly on linux software :)
<auscompgeek> Hmm, this is weird.
<auscompgeek> gdm fails to start properly, but lightdm + unity-greeter works just fine.
<auscompgeek> (X complains about not being able to detect my config properly)
<darkxst> auscompgeek, logs?
<auscompgeek> darkxst: logs didn't seem to give me much, but I could try and pastebin them
 * auscompgeek can't remember where X stores logs
<darkxst> gdm logs are in /var/log/gdm/:0*
<auscompgeek> darkxst: it looks like gdm didn't create any logs today
<darkxst> then its probably not starting, you did configure it as default display manager?
<auscompgeek> darkxst: it was the only display manager until about 15 minutes ago, so I'd assume so
<auscompgeek> darkxst: even tried `sudo start gdm`, which gave the same error message from X.org.
<darkxst> auscompgeek, you can't do that!
<darkxst> `sudo service gdm start`
<auscompgeek> darkxst: don't `start` and `service ... start` do the same thing in upstart/ubuntu?
<auscompgeek> darkxst: either way, whichever I do, same thing happens
<darkxst> where/what is the error message?
<auscompgeek> darkxst: on screen, X.org says that my display, etc. couldn't be detected and is falling back to low gfx mode
<auscompgeek> darkxst: something along those lines
<darkxst> and what graphics driver are you using?
<auscompgeek> darkxst: nouveau
<darkxst> auscompgeek, that means GLX didnt load properly
<auscompgeek> hmm, interesting
<darkxst> run `glxinfo | grep  -i opengl`
<auscompgeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6275045/
<darkxst> that looks correct
<darkxst> auscompgeek, either try with Nvidia proprietry driver, or find the logs
<auscompgeek> Heh. I was considering installing nvidia drivers anyway, so might as well.
<auscompgeek> now, to make the tough decision of which version of the driver to install
<darkxst> 325
<darkxst> although that might not be in saucy
<auscompgeek> no, it isn't
<darkxst> auscompgeek, just grab the latest version there
<auscompgeek> yeah, good idea
<darkxst> nvidia-experimental or whatever
<auscompgeek> nvidia-current is nvidia-304, when 319 is available :|
 * auscompgeek installs 319 anyway
<ricotz> auscompgeek, nvidia-319-updates
<auscompgeek> ricotz: heh, might as well
<ricotz> which is 319.60 in saucy
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-325 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 shows you were to get newer ones
<auscompgeek> ricotz: seems edgy :P
<ricotz> 325 isnt, 331 is ;)
<darkxst> auscompgeek, 325 is pretty solid here
<topyli> hm, empathy 3.10 seems to be a bit temperamental
<topyli> auth errors (i guess) with facebook and jabber, and the dialog crashes when i go and edit the accounts. google talk works (set up via goa)
<darkxst> topyli, facebook issues were pre-existing
<topyli> oh yes, so it was
<darkxst> can you file a bug for crash
<darkxst> find the crash file in /var/crash and run ubuntu-bug crash-file
<topyli> found it, ubuntu-bugging :)
<topyli> two in fact, one for empathy-accounts and one for empathy-auth-client
<darkxst> topyli, ok thanks
<darkxst> ping the bugs to me once done, although I won't probably be able to look at them tonight
<topyli> will do
<clong_> Anybody about?
<darkxst> hi clong_
<clong_> Hello!
<clong_> Just wondering where I can find known bugs on Ubuntu Gnome- I seem to be having some issues with 13.10, but I realise it's early days.
<topyli> darkxst: #1242613 and #1242616
<darkxst> clong_, relevant packages in launchpad
<clong_> Is it under ubuntu -> gnome 3?
<darkxst> clong_, what are you having issues with?
<darkxst> topyli, I can't do anything much with those
<darkxst> at the very least, try and use apport-retrace to get a backtrace
<darkxst> topyli, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<topyli> ok, i'll have a look
<clong_> I think there's two seperate issues, but a specific one: two minutes ago I was at the login screen (I think due to inactivity) and I couldn't focus on the password box or type in it with keyboard. Mouse was responsive and I could press space/enter on the cancel button.
<darkxst> clong_, that is the lock screen, so `ubuntu-bug gnome-shell`
<clong_> thanks darkxst
<clong_> Is this the right place? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bugs
<darkxst> clong_, yes, but do run `ubuntu-bug gnome-shell` rather than using the link there, it collects important information that we don't get in manual bug reports ;)
<clong_> Should I wait to run this when the problem occurs, or can I run it now?
<mgedmin> so.... ubuntu gnome removed the ubuntu version of Online Accounts from the system preferences
<mgedmin> but AFAICS empathy is still patched to use Ubuntu accounts
<mgedmin> which I can't now edit in any way at all?
<clong_> Any idea how long we have to wait for Gnome 3.10 by the way? The improvements look great...
<mgedmin> clong_, it's in the staging PPA, but "regressions exist", so I haven't tried it out yet
<mgedmin> wheee, speaking of regressions
<mgedmin> gnome-terminal's ctrl+shift+t no longer uses $PWD
<mgedmin> because now I have to put some magic into my custom shell prompt
<mgedmin> of course /usr/share/doc/gnome-terminal/NEWS.Debian does not exist
<mgedmin> wait, I'm stooopid
<mgedmin> accidentally working over ssh on a remote server
<mgedmin> of course the local gnome-terminal can't set $PWD to that
<auscompgeek> lol
<auscompgeek> that sounds like fun
<mgedmin> is anyone else seeing chromium's address bar text jumping up and down after the upgrade to 13.10?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+bug/1242663
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242663 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Omnibox text jumps up and down while typing" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> darkxst, regarding my earlier statement about the problems created by systemd 205, here's what mbiebl says about it
<bjsnider> <mbiebl> in systemd 205, all cgroup handling was moved into /lib/systemd/systemd
<bjsnider>  i.e. it's no longer possible to run systemd-logind standalone
<bjsnider>  i.e. under sysvinit or upstart
<bjsnider>  as a result you'll need systemd as PID 1
<bjsnider>  or put it differently: the hacks we currently use in logind to make it run standalone, no longer work
<x-Na> Hi! Would this be the right place to give feedback on Gnome 3.10 on Ubuntu 13.10?
<bjsnider> yes
<x-Na> So, the only problem I have with that is that I really do need multiple users logged in. Unfortunately selecting "Switch user" causes the gnome-shell to crash for the user that has logged in
<x-Na> I would really like to hunt down what causes it
<x-Na> 3.8 with GDM seems to misbehave too, but 3.8 with lightdm is ok
<x-Na> Hmh
<joaosantana> hi all
<bei>   hi. i just installed ubuntu 13.10 and i would like some help getting a printer working. i am using a samsung clp-320 which has never come up with a driver but usually i can choose the 315 driver and it works but now it just tells me it has failed and drops me back to the add printer screen with no ability to manually choose. any ideas how to add it?
<bei> to clarify, i had manually chosen other drivers in (at least) ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04
<bei> is there a (graphical) way to manually install a printer? or do i need to install something that isn't default?
<bei> previously i would have followed something like this: http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/04/13/how-to-install-printer-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<bei> but the steps where i can choose how a driver is chosen (in my case manually) is missing
<bjsnider> bei, there's system-config-printer, and if you open gnome system settings there's printers
<vagvaf> hello people, i have ubuntu gnome 13.10. every time i go to "acitivities" and start typing the name of the programm i want to find i get asked for my account password, eventhough i am not logging in with an automatic log-in
<vagvaf> any ideas?
<bei> bjsnider: system-config-printer seems to be more what i am used to. i will let you know if it works. i wonder why is it hidden away?
<bjsnider> could be that gnome is planning on something more substantial in systemsettings but h aven't finished it yet
<bei> bjsnider: yeah, good call.
<bei> also, to developers: thanks. l love gnome 3 and ubuntu and i appreciate all the effort that goes into making this happen. i should have said that before ploughing into my concern.
<ronj> Hi, following up on a keyboard shortcuts issue with the gnome 3.10 present in gnome3-next: can anybody else reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1242423 ? Troubleshooting / logging ideas very welcome. Thanks!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242423 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell 3.10 from gnome3-next PPA causes system keyboard shortcuts to partially fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> ronj, please run `apport-collect 1242423`
<darkxst> and in the future file bugs using `ubuntu-bug <package>`
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-22
<ronj> darkxst, I'm currently running 3.8 (did ppa-purge). Tomorrow I'll re-install shell 3.10 from the PPA and will apport-collect
<bei> what does it mean when you attempt to turn on/install an extension from extensions.gnome.org it seems to install but then the on button slides back to off (and it hasn't installed)?
<sgo11> hi, I keep getting "Backup" notice. "Keep your files safe by backing up regularly". how can I disable it by modifying a config file? thanks.
<x-Na> Hmmh
<x-Na> Anyone awake?
<x-Na> What would be the best way to debug the problem I have with Gnome-shell crashing (disappearing) after selecting "Switch user"
<darkxst> x-Na, file a bug
<darkxst> `ubuntu-bug gnome-shell`
<x-Na> Ok, but what would be the best way to get all the necessary data collected with that?
<x-Na> I had to purge those ppa's as I needed to get things working, but I can reinstall Gnome 3.10, if necessary
<Amon__> ahoy. if i wanted to migrate from ubuntu (standard) 13.04 to ubuntu gnome 13.10 where would i look for a hands on guide?
<mgedmin> hm, I can't find anything on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<mgedmin> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html is what I did to migrate from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu gnome 13.04
<mgedmin> (and then I upgraded to 13.10 using Update Manager, as usual)
<mgedmin> (actually, according to the date in my diary, I used that process when I had ubuntu 12.10, not 13.04)
<Amon__> but this is just for modifying ubuntu standard
<darkxst> Amon__, Upgrade to 13.10 first
<darkxst> then install ubuntu-gnome-desktop + ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<darkxst> probably best to remove ubuntu-default-settings after that also
<Amon__> and then my installation will be ubuntu gnome without changing any entries in sources.list?
<mgedmin> essentially, yes
<mgedmin> you may also want to enable the gnome 3 PPA, but in 13.10 it doesn't have much (just updated System Preferences that make it impossible for anyone to configure Empathy)
<mgedmin> so maybe not
<Amon__> and after the next release i will be still on ubuntu standard, or will this switch me to the release cycle of ubuntu gnome?
<mgedmin> you will stay on ubuntu gnome
<mgedmin> (they use the same repositories, it's just a matter of different packages getting installed from those repositories; controlled by the metapackages like ubuntu-gnome-desktop)
<Amon__> aha. so i can switch from ubuntu standard to kde, to gnome or whatever other flavours there are just by installing a different package because cannonical ships them all in one big repository?
<darkxst> mgedmin, why so? empathy should still work with gnome3 ppa and if it doesnt file a bug, we are hoping to get that into Trusty soon
<mgedmin> darkxst, I'll file a bug
<mgedmin> AFAIU there are two sources for online account configuration sources: one used by Ubuntu Online Accounts, one used by GNOME Online Accounts
<mgedmin> I'm not sure, but I think one lives in gconf, and the other in dconf?
<mgedmin> anyway, Ubuntu patched empathy to use the accounts to use Ubuntu Online Accounts, IIRC
<darkxst> mgedmin, we don't install Ubuntu online accounts
<mgedmin> but the control-center from the gnome3-team PPA hides that applet in the control center
<darkxst> in which case gnome online accounts should work fine
<mgedmin> empathy does a runtime check?
<darkxst> yes, it may be broken currently if both are installed though
<mgedmin> there's no package called 'ubuntu-online-accounts'; what's the proper name?
<mgedmin> if the ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapackage doesn't conflict with it I very likely still have it installed
<darkxst> its gnome-control-center-signon or something like that
<darkxst> we don't conflict with it, so if you transitioned from normal ubuntu yeh it would still be
<mgedmin> ah, ok, so empathy merges accounts from both sources
<mgedmin> and all I have to do is re-add all my accounts
<mgedmin> I don't know why I assumed it would use either one source or the other but not both :)
<darkxst> mgedmin, it works with either, but not both at once (i believe)
<darkxst> and probably UOA get priority over GOA
<darkxst> ^possibly
<mgedmin> I was just looking at my empathy accounts list with both google accounts (one entered via UOA, one entered via GOA)
<mgedmin> the UOA one stopped working after the upgrade (AFAIU it just needs a google OAUTH reauthorization, but I can't reach the UI for it), the GOA one works just dandy!
<mgedmin> so, awesome and many thanks
<Emery> Morning
<darkxst> Hi Emery
<Emery> Well I remember when #ubuntu was this sparse, new distro. Exciting eh
<darkxst> yeh things seem to be going well!
<Emery> I assume it's your project ? I wasn't a fan of the butchered version ubuntu rolled out of the gnome3 fallback
<darkxst> Emery, fallback is long gone
<Emery> heh I love the old fallback, quite a fan of Gnome2 still
<darkxst> Gnome Classic is supposed to cater for that
<Emery> MATE does a good enough job of Gnome2
<darkxst> right, but this distro is about gnome3 + gnome-shell ;)
<Emery> Ha I wasn't talking about this distro ;)
<Emery> How big is your team darkxst
<darkxst> Still quite small
<darkxst> Although we do have a lot of testers thanks to Ali ;)
<Emery> Ah sweet
<Emery> I work/with Kubuntu (support)
<Emery> with/for/
<darkxst> oh cool
<Emery> only the best jobs can you work, and IRC ;)
<cyberalex4life> hello
<cyberalex4life> can anyone help me with something?
<bjsnider> mgedmin, the bug in empathy-accounts is known
<bjsnider> it i mmediately segfaults
<cyberalex4life> sudo watch -n 1  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<cyberalex4life> this command should tell me the instantanious cpu frequency
<bjsnider> don't ask to ask dude
<cyberalex4life> well the ideea is that I am using Ubuntu Gnome 13.10
<cyberalex4life> and I have an i7 3610Qm processor
<cyberalex4life> on my laptop. The frequency is never higher than 2301000
<cyberalex4life> with that command
<cyberalex4life> it should go at least 3 maybe 3.1 Ghz
<oswald-p> Hi all
<oswald-p> I was wondering if someone is expericing issues with evolution language pack
<oswald-p> In my install evolution menus are in english but my system is configured in french.
<clepto> Hello! I'm interested in developing for ubuntu-gnome. What language do you use?
<bjsnider> english
<clepto> bjsnider: funny.. programming language :)
<cyberalex4life> well I saw many things in python
<cyberalex4life> c++ probably is another choice
<cyberalex4life> javascript
<clepto> nice
<clepto> cyberalex4life: any link indicating where can I start?
<cyberalex4life> even bash scripts are very usefull
<cyberalex4life> no link
<cyberalex4life> look out there
<cyberalex4life> start with what you like
<clepto> cyberalex4life: no bugs or anything?
<cyberalex4life> this should keep going as passion is more powerfull than somebody elses opinion
<cyberalex4life> u can take a look at some bash scripts books out there
<cyberalex4life> it will help you understand commands
<clepto> cyberalex4life: I'm already familiar with programming.. mostly python
<bjsnider> all we're basically doing here is packaging
<bjsnider> if you want to do something in gnome that's a different thing
<bjsnider> gnome's core devs are not in this channel and don't use ubuntu
<clepto> bjsnider: so where should I go?
<bjsnider> not sure what your agenda is
<clepto> I want to contribute to gnome
<bjsnider> contribute what specifically
<clepto> code...
<bjsnider> are you trying to add a feature you think is missing, are you trying to fix a bug...
<clepto> whatever they need... I don't have a personal list... If I can do it I will...
<clepto> it doesn't matter if its a feature or a bug
<bjsnider> welll, if you want to browse gnome's code it's here: https://git.gnome.org/browse/
<bjsnider> if you want to ask about fixing bugs or whatever go to gimpnet and #gnome-shell
<bjsnider> there are bugs related to packaging that we have here i'm sure
<bjsnider> those are makefiles and bash scripts
<bjsnider> it's hard to narrow anything down with no specific goals
<clepto> bjsnider: ok thanks!
<slawko> hello, I have a question, is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu Gnome with clearing all the settings specified before, but without losing my personal data? Or do I have to do a backup?
<slawko> I mean settings specified for all programmes
<bjsnider> slawko, there are configuration files and a dconf db that can just be moved out of the way so that defaults are put in their place next time you log in
<slawko> I get it, but for example after reinstalling Ubuntu, and changing a password, all callendar settings messed up, as i know it is implemented into shell
<slawko> Does it make any diffrence? Or is it included into that db you mentioned?
<bjsnider> messed up?
<slawko> yep, it asks for passwd all the time, and i can't figure out, what passwd it really wants, each passwd I type, calendar passwd, system passwd etc. it claims it is invalid one
<mgedmin> could be the keyring password?  in theory it should be the same as your login password
<mgedmin> but if you change it, and something went wrong, then keyring might not have gotten the new password
<slawko> mgedmin: i thought so, but it appears invalid
<slawko> mgedmin: is there any solution for that problem?
<mgedmin> well, we haven't really diagnosed the problem yet
<slawko> :)
<mgedmin> what does the password popup say, precisely?
<mgedmin> if it's the keyring, you can run Seahorse and see if it lets you e.g. change the keyring master password
<mgedmin> IIRC
<slawko> that's the problem: nothing, it just asks again and again
<mgedmin> ouch
<mgedmin> but you can IRC
<mgedmin> are you using two computers, or ... ?
<slawko> yep, I'm on windows now
<bjsnider> this would be an annoyance to say the least
<slawko> but, let me say again, I can login to ubuntu etc
<slawko> I just can't synchronize the calendar :)
<slawko> I'm sorry for innacurate description
<slawko> mgedmin: I have to go, I'm sorry for bothering you, but thank you for help.
<mgedmin> "cannot login" is a good enough (and painful!) description
<slawko> you're right
<mgedmin> I'd call it a serious bug actually
<mgedmin> hmm, is it gnome-shell that provides those auth dialogs, I wonder?
<slawko> i forgot to mention about a calendar :)
<mgedmin> whichever component it is, it should not let apps keep spamming you
<mgedmin> with password prompts
<slawko> it is definately a gnome-shell popup
<mgedmin> anyway; directories you want to move out of the way in order to reset all settings to default are: ~/.config/, and probably lots more
<mgedmin> ~/.local/ perhaps
<mgedmin> worth a try
<mgedmin> now, how to move them away, if you can't log in?
<mgedmin> try a different session maybe?  or the text console (ctrl+alt+f1, log in, mv .config .config.BAD; mv .local .local.BAD; ctrl+alt+f7, try logging in again)
<slawko> ok, I'll try it
<slawko> If you will be present in the evening, I'll inform you about the effects :)
<slawko> for now, thank you for help :)
<mgedmin> I might, or someone else might help you
<mgedmin> hmm, nothing in gnome 3 should be using ~/.gconf, but it may be worth moving aside as well, just in case
<slawko> ok
<slawko> i'm going for now
<mgedmin> hm, ~/.gnome , ~/.gnome2, ~/.gnome2_private too?
 * mgedmin is going through all 174 of his dotfiles/dot directories and looking for suspicious ones
<mgedmin> and that's it
<mgedmin> moving these aside should suffice
<slawko> great
<mgedmin> BTW ~/.local is supposed to contain data, not settings (things like addressbooks), but you never know
<mgedmin> so don't just remove it
<mgedmin> maybe keep it in place first; if that doesn't help, then rename it
<slawko> mhm, i get it, ill just rename it
<mgedmin> your calendar lives in ~/.local too, BTW
<slawko> ok, that was a comprehensive answer for my question :)
<slawko> mgedmin: thanks, and bye!
<mgedmin> o/
<mgedmin> speaking about bugs in the PPA packages: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1243283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243283 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome-control-center crashes if you change the language of the login screen" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> oh, I just looked at the URL and realized ubuntu-bug filed it against the PPA, not against ubuntu's gnome-control-center
<mgedmin> so the right people will see it
<mgedmin> never mind (but please fix that bug, it should be trivial)
<loki_> so i just upgraded to ubuntygnome 13.10 and all the gnome animations are very jerky
<loki_> anyone had the same experience?
<Forage> I ran into a gnome-control-center issue a few days back. After talking about it in the gnome channel mgedmin found the cause and solution for it. It appears to be introduced by the gnome3 team: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1243283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243283 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome-control-center crashes if you change the language of the login screen" [Undecided,New]
<Forage> I noticed bugs reported through ubuntu-bug are all assigned to the ubuntu-gnome project, not providing a way to assign it to a specific project. Like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1243329 which is a gnome-control-center issue. Am I overlooking something?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243329 in Ubuntu GNOME "Unable to install new language through Regional & Language" [Undecided,New]
<Forage> assign to a specific package that is
<mgedmin> Forage, that's only for packages from the gnome3 PPA
<qubit01> hey all, I booted up my laptop this morning as usual thats connected to a 24 inch ViewSonic, now the most resolution I can get out of the second monitor is 1024x768.  I'm trying xrandr to manually set it but nothing is taking, ideas ?
<qubit01> running 13.04
<bei> hi. what would be the best channel be for asking a question about gnome extensions?
<bjsnider> probably #gnome-shell on gimpnet
<bjsnider> depending on the question
<bei> bjsnider: yeah, i decided to try gnome-shell. thanks
<calisto3001> hello there :) This is by far the best distro, at least, regarding my criteria of best distro and want I really value in a system :) Ubuntu + Gnome-Shelll is such a great combination. Thanks a lot to all the team
<calisto3001> Btw, if you install Delorean-Dark-theme for gtk3 and personalize firefox with gnome-black theme you'll get such a beautiful desktop :) . Afeter installing the nvidia driver plymouth wasnt working, but i managed, with the help of some search, to fix it. It's simply fantastic. Thanks a lot again
<isiah> I have some questions regarding issues with online accounts.
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<isiah> Ok
<isiah> When I try to connect my Facebook account through the "Settings > Online Accounts" menu system, it does accept my info as being correct, but then I see a warning at the bottom of the desktop saying that there was an authentication error
<isiah> I couldn't really find anything helpful through any Google searches.
<darkxst> isiah, its a know issue
<darkxst> I believe facebook chat will work if you add it as a jabber account
<darkxst> isiah, Bug 1222586
<ubot5> bug 1222586 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Gnome Online Accounts and Empathy don't connect to Facebook" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222586
<isiah> Ok. I did notice that several people had a variety of issues via Jabber, but I couldn't find anything concrete enough to say that the desktop account whatever had issues.
<isiah> Thanks, by the way.
<darkxst> there is an upstream patch that might help this
<bjsnider> could some one do me a favour
<bjsnider> open an image file, a jpg for instance
<isiah> Sure.
<bjsnider> at the bottom of the resulting window there's a percentage
<bjsnider> what is it?
<isiah> Are you specifically looking at 13.10?
<isiah> One is 62%, another 96%, and the third I opened was 47%.
<isiah> I'm guessing that is the zoom.
<isiah> I can give the sizes if needed
<bjsnider> open one that is a smaller resolution than your screen space please
<isiah> Would an .xpm suffice (an icon)?
<bjsnider> as long as it opens with gnome-image-viewer
<isiah> Ok. It is 100% (48x48)
<bjsnider> no, that won't work
<bjsnider> it's smaller than the window can be resized
<bjsnider> it will have to be at least say 400x400
<isiah> Ok...I would have to look one up real quick
<isiah> 600x400: 98%
<isiah> My screen resolution is clearly bigger than that.
<bjsnider> there is space on all 4 sides of the window, right?
<bjsnider> you can movie it around. there was nothing forcing the window to be that small?
<isiah> On the sides, yes.
<isiah> And no, I can't move it around.
<bjsnider> what about on the top and bottom?
<isiah> And no, I can't move it around.
<bjsnider> what kind of screen is this, a phone?
<isiah> I meant no. (stupid arrow)
<isiah> It is a notebook.
<bjsnider> i need someone to test this that doesn't have such a small resolution. at least 1280x1024 i would think
<isiah> My screen resolution is 1366x768
<isiah> Is that good enough?
<bjsnider> why is there no space at the top and bottom of a 600 pixel image if your screen is twice that much?
<isiah> I don't know.
<bjsnider> i'm talking about the window, not the image
<bjsnider> the window, including the titlebar, the menubar, the status bar
<isiah> There is not space between the image and the bars, but the bars are normal.
<isiah> And for this 400x400 image I have up right now, it is at 98%
<isiah> There is some space between the image and the sides, though.
<isiah> Should I send you a screenshot?
<bjsnider> no
<isiah> ok
<bjsnider> obvious question: why isn't it 100%
<isiah> I don't know.
<isiah> I'm not a dev working on this...most of what I do is test things.
<bjsnider> this isn't the first time eog has had  a bug about opening images scaled down and blurry
<bjsnider> i'm sure this was a problem in 3.8 as well
<isiah> I never really saw it as a massive issue, though
<isiah> But yeah, if my memory serves me correctly, I saw scaled down images in 3.8 as well
<bjsnider> when it's scaled down it gets blurry
<isiah> Yes, it does. The more zoomed in it gets, the blurrier it gets. It isn't a black-and-white distinction, but it is fairly obvious.
<isiah> Where would be the best channel to ask about Empathy-specific issues
<isiah> ?
<MadNeX> strange
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-23
<darkxst> ricotz, did you ever look into the gjs tests?
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=710697
<ubot5> Gnome bug 710697 in general "gjs tests broken on Ubuntu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> darkxst, sorry, no, and i also think it is a buildsys problem
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, better do something like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154332025/gnome-maps_3.10.0-2~saucy1_3.10.0-2~saucy2.diff.gz
<ricotz> to ease the transition if the geoclue debian package makes it into trusty
<darkxst> ricotz, but geoclue and goeclue-2 are completely incompatible
<darkxst> ?
<ricotz> darkxst, i know, the didnt change the source binary/package name
<ricotz> the/they
<darkxst> oh, I see
<ricotz> http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=geoclue
<ricotz> i still think our package layout is better, already mentioned it to bigon
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> ricotz, so the webkit build failures are back again I see
<darkxst> they all went away when they dropped compat back to 8, but it hasnt been bumped back up so strange its back
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, still hoping there is a builder which gets it through
<sazawal> If I have a function f(x), then can we say about df'(x)/df(x). Is it d/df(x) (df(x)/dx) or d/dx(df(x)/df(x)) which is identically 0.
<sazawal> Sorry, wrong channel
<auscompgeek> yeah, this isn't ##math ;)
<slawko> hello
<slawko> I have a question
<slawko> does anybody knows, if the extended authentication provided by google works with Gnome Shell?
<slawko> as well as Facebook one
<slawko> i mean the authentication by codes sended via mobilephone
<bjsnider> that eog problem i was inquiring about last night is gnome bug 690236 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690236
<ubot5> Gnome bug 690236 in image viewer "eog shows (small) pictures at 96% (and 97%) zoom, instead of (easily achievable) 100%" [Normal,New]
<sazawal> Can anyone tell me, when a file is opened in nautilus what is the trigger/interrupt that ubuntu uses for recording recent history?
<SuperDanceParty> Hello
<SuperDanceParty> I have a couple simple questions for gnome-ubuntu users
<SuperDanceParty> anyone?
<SuperDanceParty> :'(
<SuperDanceParty> sad alex
<SuperDanceParty> hi sir
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amjjawad-sick> darkxst: you there?
<darkxst> yup
<amjjawad-sick> I am so sick but couldn't sleep so thought to check
<amjjawad-sick> oh good
<amjjawad-sick> this is a very quick chat until I feel better and can work with my usual energy. So, in short, what is your plan for 14.04?
<darkxst> well dev wise there won't be a whole lot we can do for 14.04, since seems like 3.10 will be blocked
<amjjawad-sick> O_o
<amjjawad-sick> blocked?
<darkxst> Ubuntu want to stick with 3.8
<amjjawad-sick> Yes, I know but what that to do with us?
<darkxst> and without updated gtk+ there is very little we can update
<amjjawad-sick> is this final? aren't they still discussing it?
<darkxst> unfortunately we share a number of core packages
<amjjawad-sick> I am aware of that :)
<amjjawad-sick> but I thought we are a bit free to choose our own path :/
<darkxst> its not final, but I can't see them going up to 3.10, it brings very little to Ubuntu itself
<amjjawad-sick> Sigh!
<amjjawad-sick> this could be VERY bad news to our Users!!!!
<darkxst> so basically we will be left to ship 3.10 via PPA
<amjjawad-sick> darkxst: let's talk honestly ... NO LTS and NO 3.10 by default? this will make our users really sad :(
<amjjawad-sick> I felt so much happy with the release of 13.10 and many are getting excited and interested to try it and use it. We are going a great job. I am afraid this move will push some users away :(
<amjjawad-sick> Lubuntu has only one main Dev and they will go LTS. Why not we do the same? and we have 2 as far as I know?!
<darkxst> it will be a pseudo LTS, just not official
<amjjawad-sick> darkxst: why?
<amjjawad-sick> Ubuntu Family can help us, I am sure. Why not try?
<darkxst> because I don't think we have the manpower to commit to a full 2+ years of support
<amjjawad-sick> yes, you are right and I know that. However, if we ask Ubuntu family to support us in this, do you think that would change anything?
<Hio> Hello everyone. First, I want to appologize if my question is stupid. Or I haven't read something somewhare.
<Hio> but my question is as follows:
<darkxst> amjjawad-sick, in particular backporting fixes to gnome-shell get very tricky after a couple of cycles of divergence
<amjjawad-sick> darkxst: in more simple word since I am sick and I am not a Dev :D
<Hio> After downloading and installing ubuntu GNOME 13.10 and logged in, the environment is ... Unity and not GNOME... is this normal? I expected that with Ubuntu Gnome, the default desktop environment is Gnome 3.8
<darkxst> amjjawad-sick, say taking upstream fixes for 3.12 and applying them to 3.8, most of the time will be hard
<Hio> can someone give me a hit what should I do? :) Thanks in advans, gang.
<darkxst> Hio, you did a fresh install? perhaps you used the wrong ISO?
<amjjawad-sick> Hio: what is the name of the ISO you have used??? full file name?
<Hio> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/release/ubuntu-gnome-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Hio> I downloaded this and loaded it with daemon tools.
<Hio> installed it under windows via wubi
<amjjawad-sick> darkxst: but you didn't answer my Q. Can't we get some extra support from other communities so that we can go for Full LTS?
<darkxst> amjjawad-sick, there are no other communities really interested in the Ubuntu GNOME Packageset
<amjjawad-sick> :(
<amjjawad-sick> darkxst: let me try
<amjjawad-sick> who knows? perhaps I can find someone?!
<Hio> darkxst, amjjawad-sick, I downloaded the above one for my big laptop and for my tablet I downloaded the 32bit version.
<Hio> the result was the same both here and there... unity...
<amjjawad-sick> if you could just send me an email about what exactly you need so that we can go FULL LTS, and I will go hunt for someone for you. How about that? darkxst
<darkxst> Hio, if you did a fresh install, its impossible to have Unity
<amjjawad-sick> Hio: I never ever use Wubi
<Hio> hm... I did a fresh install...
<Hio> and ...DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=13.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=saucy DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 13.10"
<Hio> that is in the lsb_release
<darkxst> amjjawad-sick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors
<Hio> can there be some connection with the wubi installer?
<amjjawad-sick> darkxst: and we are failing to provide what exactly? a side from the fact that we don't have enough manpower?
<amjjawad-sick> it would really break my heart that we need to wait another 2 years to be LTS :(
<njalk> Hio, I tried downloading the image from the link you provided and loaded it in a virtual machine, it boots up gnome
<njalk> Hio, any chance you could install without Wubi?
<Hio> @njalk, well, probably I can, I just have windows and was used to (since wubi came up) to install ubuntu under windows in this way.
<meetingology> Hio: Error: "njalk," is not a valid command.
<Hio> njalk, well, probably I can, I just have windows and was used to (since wubi came up) to install ubuntu under windows in this way.
<njalk> i did that too a couple of times, worked so and so, in my experience better to do a usb stick install
<darkxst> amjjawad-sick, we need a support plan and need to be able to commit to 2+years support
<njalk> and you can make those from windows
<Hio> njalk, what do you meen "usb stick install"? to install it via a bootable usb? or have a usb as a live image?
<njalk> if you load it as a live image you get an option to install
<Hio> and I can keep windows also? I haven't done this before, maybe I should give it a try :)...
<njalk> yes
<njalk> you will get a selection when you start your computer which OS to boot
<Hio> but still, if that is the cause (installing via wubi) then, I think it is strange and has to be fixed.
<Hio> From what I have heard from other people, they very rarely use wubi, but I think it's useful... anywho...
<Hio> thanks a lot for the suport
<Hio> I will do this tomorrow and maybe give feedback if interested.
<nadrimajstor> Is there a tutorial on how are GNOME packages made for ubuntu-gnome?
<njalk> sure Hio tell us how it went =)
<Hio> cheers
<njalk> and yes if that was wubi that should be looked into imo
<slawko> Hi all
<slawko> I've got a question, if anybody is present, to read it
<phillw> !ask | phillw
<ubot5> phillw, please see my private message
<phillw> yup, bot is working fine :D
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-24
<theguidry> Howdy, folks.  I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 (just upgraded), and I've been running GNOME 3 for a while from the PPA (http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu).  My question is: am I missing out by not running Ubuntu GNOME?  If so, is there a way to install it over my current distro without having to install the machine from scratch?
<bjsnider> you are already running it
<theguidry> bjsnider: fantastic....any extras I should consider?  I'm having a good experience, but I just don't want to miss out on anything
<newbee> Hi guys
<newbee> I am new to Gnome
<newbee> I was wondering How do I check which version of gnome I am on?
<bjsnider> newbee, at the cli, typ gnome-shell --version
<DavidBrooke> I need suggestions for a couple of things:
<DavidBrooke> 1 - I have been using gksudo for graphical superuser and o noticed that I need to load gksu in 13.10....has there been a change?
<DavidBrooke> 2 - I used ubuntu tweak and it had a function of cleaning up old or unused files, it was called janitor....is there an equalivent?
<auscompgeek> DavidBrooke: you could just use Ubuntu Tweak
<russsharek> Hi all! I just upgraded to 13.10 and my left control key seems to no longer be working. I've already checked to make sure I'm still using a English (US) keyboard, and no hotkeys appear to be set to it alone. Any idea what the cause might be?
<russsharek> It still seems to respond for hotkeys, but copy/paste, etc don't work. It's flashing an overlay of a "no" symbol if I press it alone.
<auscompgeek> russsharek: perhaps you accidentally bound left control to a different key in keyboard settings
<russsharek> It seems to be this bug, but I can't find a fix or workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/936840
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 936840 in Compiz 0.9.8 "<ctrl> key now known as <primary> which breaks keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Triaged]
<russsharek> It's supposedly patched by now, but the problem appeared on upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10.
 * auscompgeek doesn't use compiz
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-25
<sgo11> hi, how to use gsettings to change lock screen background? ubuntu gnome 13.10. thanks.
<sgo11> finally, I found the place. org.gnome.desktop.screensaver picture-uri
<sgo11> with 13.10, when I lock screen with "ctrl+alt+l", the screen/monitor automatically turns off. This is not the same as before. how can I disable this behavior? I just like to see the lock screen instead of turning off the monitor. thanks.
<njalk> sgo11, I too noticed this. I haven't used any energy trying to find out how to fix it yett though=)
<njalk> so can't help you
<sgo11> njalk, :) thanks for your reply.
<ubuntulover> anyone based in UAE?
<DavidBrooke> auscompgeek, thanks for your reply. It looks like ubuntu tweak wants to install compiz-core and some other compiz files....is this ok since mutter is being used?
<ramucho> hello
<ramucho> I have a problem installing my wifi printer with Ubuntu Gnome
<ramucho> It is detected but can't be installed ? What can I do ?
<ramucho> Anyone has an idea ?
<MaverickPT> hi
<MaverickPT> any point upgrading to the gnome 3 ppa, anyone know what 3.8 bits it includes
<nadrimajstor> Where could one raise an issue regarding certain repeated posts on Ubuntu Gnome G+ page?
<ampw> how do i switch the close button to the left side?
<joshwebb> can anyone suggest a starting point for me.  I am using Ubuntu 13.10 with Gnome 3 and Cinnamon 2 installed.  I use tightvnc to access virtual display from my office.  I had to stop using a gnome session as I was getting accelerated graphics errors.  I installed cinnamon because of its similarity to gnome, I am able to start a cinnamon-fallback session but now bash_completion in terminal doesn't work by using tab.  When I pres
<joshwebb> like an alt-tab
<joshwebb> ctrl-i does make the autocomplete work.  when trying to assess keyboard settings I'm getting a segfault in gnome-control-center
<auscompgeek> DavidBrooke: if you don't use compiz, it's fine, you'd probably never use it in the first place
<auscompgeek> DavidBrooke: though if ubuntu-tweak depends on compiz, I'd be worried
<auscompgeek> DavidBrooke: since there isn't really any reason for it to do so
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-26
<roasted> hello friends
<Noskcaj> hey roasted
<roasted> just got 3.10 fired up on 13.10
<roasted> I ruined it last time with trying to test out cinnamon on it
<roasted> going to try and use 3.10 with as few extensions as possible
<roasted> although going without dash to dock might send me into a homicidal rage
<duzyn> hi,everything
<xiaox> hello, is any body who works on debugging ubuntu-gnome ?
<Arman> hi
<Arman> anyone online?
<lazl0w> Hi, I tend to stay away from Ubuntu due to the privacy concerns with unity and what not, can anyone tell me if using gnome ubuntu gets rid of any concerns I have for my privacy?
<Dudytz> hi all. I have a problem in the gnome 3.10. My tweak settings (eg. set of activated plugins) is reseted after a normal restart. The settings are persisted only if I do a logoff first and after a restart. How can I do to start debugging the persistence of these configurations?
<newhoa> Hello, I have been using Gnome Shell for a while (now using 3.8.4 on UG3.10) and it seems very laggy, especially when going into "overview/activities" mode. I figured maybe it was my video card or something (I am using a Radeon HD 7770 (recently upgraded from a 5450 w/equal Gnome-shell performance) but it happens with both free and non-free drivers). Non-composited window managers seem to work great. Compiz the last few releases was ev
<bjsnider> yeah, i think your choice of amd over nvidia is the problem there
<bjsnider> if you have an intel integrated gpu, it might work better
<newhoa> bjsnider, that's kind of what I expected and why I just dealt with it. I was hoping after a few years of releases performance would improve. But after my recent experience with compiz, I now know it's not a hardware limitation. And it is very specific to gnome-shell, all other WMs handle it great.
<bjsnider> no, i expect it's a bad graphics driver
<newhoa> If there is something specific to the drivers I would like to learn more, but I have trouble blaming it on the drivers. I've tried both open source and closed source drivers, 2D works great with both drivers in all other cases. Works great with every other WM, plays games very well, and plays videos very well. Even on the budget 5450. Gnome shell is the only environment in which I have trouble.
<bjsnider> why don't i have trouble with it?
<bjsnider> i just have a simple little ivybridge chip
<bjsnider> nothing compared to your 7770 card
<newhoa> That's my point... the 7770 does everything great on Linux *except* gnome shell. Your question of why you don't have trouble and I do is what I'm trying to figure out.
<bjsnider> i don't think is the best channel for that
<bjsnider> assuming you want an answer that's going to satisfy you
<bjsnider> perhaps #gnome-shell on gimpnet might know more
<mtvoid> I am unable to log in to the desktop environment from GDM. After entering the password, I see the gray background, with no activity for a while. Eventually it times out waiting for the shell to start. All my startup applications load, but nothing is visible. Strangely, GDM -> GNOME shell session works just fine if I enable automatic or timed login, it's only when I have to login with the password that I have this problem.
<newhoa> bjsnider, thanks I will give it a try.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-27
<roasted> seems as if gnome is running a little chunky on my i3/8gb/ssd/nvidia gt430 rig.
<roasted> :(
<bjsnider> chunky?
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> clunky, slowish
<roasted> not nearly what I'd expect
<bjsnider> using w hich graphics driver?
<sgo11> hi, with fresh install of 13.10, locking screen will make the monitor enter power save mode directly (turn off the monitor). How can I fix this problem? thanks.
<roasted> bjsnider: open source drivers at the moment
<roasted> it's so bad. :(
<roasted> I just took unity off of this cause I thought it was 'slow' but this is a game changer.
<roasted> I think Gnome has been drinking - http://i.imgur.com/Q0zNBz6.png
<Ponch0> heey that actually looks kinda good
<roasted> dash to dock extension has a current bug
<roasted> this is literally leaving me with homicidal tendencies
<roasted> I'm trying to find a dock like replacement to use for the time being so I don't stab somebody with my gnome usage.
<roasted> and somehow gnome just decided to relocate the dock panel thinger to the center?
<Ponch0> heh, that is quite odd
<SavageWolf> Uh, is gnome-staging or whatever supposed to have Wayland support?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> roasted, opbviously the opengl performance of the blob is going to be far superior to nouveau. you know that right?
<roasted> bjsnider: I figured as much. I was just trying to stick with open source drivers as much as possible.
<roasted> bjsnider: I'm admittedly going to shop around a bit. The full screen animation for super+launching an app seems a bit strange in some regard.
<bjsnider> shop around for what?
<roasted> playing around with other DEs. because, well, I can. :P
<bjsnider> looking for one that doesn't do compositing?
<roasted> looking for something that strikes a balance of the usability and performance on not-exactly-state-of-the-art machines
<Die_Nadal> Hello
<Die_Nadal> Anyone awake in here?
<njalk> yeah
<bjsnider> Die_Nadal, i can tell from your highly inflammatory nick that you're a tennis fan
<bjsnider> i think you might be taking it a bit seriously though
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-20
<Avenger> is anyone there?
<darkxst> ricotz, you ok with landing g-i multiarch gir's? probably easier than reverting that on all packages
<ricotz> darkxst, this means you want to sync g-i itself too? i assume it won't breaks things while it fallbacks back to the old location
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is that something we want to risk?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes it has fallbacks
<darkxst> hmm, though it might break gstreamer
<darkxst> based on comments in the debian changelog
<darkxst> but probably that only affects builds
<darkxst> Noskcaj, in the meanwhile can you fix tracker gir's
<octoquad> Hi everyone :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What change does tracker need?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Also, what version number should i use for pango1.0 and grilo after going back to syncing (after the gir reverts)
<Noskcaj> ignore all the above, i though we already synced gir
<Jarli> Hi is anyone here familiar with gnome nanny?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, when/if we sync g-i, can just leave the ubuntu versions until there is a new debian version to sync
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-21
<codygarver> darkxst, do you have any leads about this bug? a patch or anything? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1292398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292398 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Second screen position isn't saved from one session to another" [Low,Triaged]
<codygarver> at elementary OS we are getting hammered with reports about it, rightfully so
<codygarver> the upstream bug report (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694761) suggests 'gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xrandr default-monitors-setup do-nothing'
<ubot5> Gnome bug 694761 in xrandr "gnome-settings-daemon is ignoring X config snippets" [Normal,Needinfo]
<codygarver> ricotz, fancy meeting you here
<codygarver> what I'm trying to figure out now is if we want do-nothing or follow-lid, I think I'm just gonna have to be not lazy and unpack my laptop to test this
<darkxst> codygarver, what version of gnome-settings-daemon are you using?
<codygarver> darkxst, ok I just tested the gsettings change and nothing improved, 3.8.6.1-0ubuntu11.2
<darkxst> codygarver, 3.8 still uses gnome-desktop to handle xrandr stuff, though g-s-d may load the monitors.xml config file
<darkxst> anyway been quite a while since I played with such old code, and I don't have a quick fix for that bug
<darkxst> we are now onto 3.12 where monitor config is handled by mutter
<codygarver> darkxst, I see it's attached to your 14.04.1, are you planning on submitting a patch to ubuntu or Won't Fix?
<codygarver> we use mutter 3.12 but g-s-d 3.8
<codygarver> or are you saying you use the stuff in the gnome3 staging ppa?
<codygarver> I wonder if we could succeed with that
<codygarver> cherrypick that g-s-d
<codygarver> has a lot of other dependencies that also need to be cherrypicked, a lot of overhead to fix this one bug, may not be feasible for us :(
<darkxst> codygarver, utopic is shipping 3.12 of most of the core GNOME stuff
<darkxst> mutter 3.12 with g-s-d 3.8 is likely your problem though
<darkxst> you end up with both mutter and g-s-d trying to control monitor config
<darkxst> if you can update to gnome-desktop 3.12, then probably best to try with g-s-d/g-c-c 3.12 also
<codygarver> darkxst, thanks, it turns out r*c*tz was already a few steps ahead of me, he has some backports available. Although they are current broken :P
<darkxst> codygarver, pretty sure that is not how you spell it!
<codygarver> we do that at elementary to avoid pinging him because he's in every chatroom on the internet and should only alert him when we really need his attention, because it's splintered
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, why were there string changes in your ubiquity-slideshow MP?
<l3on> hello! .. I have a patch for Mutter to set the right window shadows for Ambiance and Radiance themes .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8614197/plain/
<l3on> it can be reviewed ?
<l3on> values come from ubuntu-themes/**/unity.css
<LinDol> hi all
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Did it? i just copied in the stuff you sent me
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok alfredo must have made them then
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-22
<ashwin1331> I have a bug with laptop battery where do i get support/fix
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I did notice the second lot of changes weren't just image changes
<ashwin1331> Hi guys, can i get help to fix my battery issue.
 * mgedmin is trying to test the ubuntu-gnome rc images in testdrive
<mgedmin> the beginning is not promising: I told testdrive to use virtualbox (because can't use kvm right now because reasons) and it launches qemu
<mgedmin> seems to be booting (after a loooong wait while staring at a black screen with a scary failure message)
<Noskcaj> mgedmin, Is vbox installed?
<mgedmin> yes, and currently in use by a running vagrant vm (which is why I can't use kvm)
<mgedmin> (I assume -- the error message was "ioctl(KVM_CREATE_VM) failed: 16 Device or resource busy")
<Noskcaj> Is it possible to close the vagrant VM and try?
<Noskcaj> also, #ubuntu-quality would be the place to ask for testdrive problems, but everyone there is asleep currently
<mgedmin> so far no questions, just sharing the fun :)
<mgedmin> ok, testdrive seems to be broken to the point of unusability so I'm not sure I can help with the image testing :/
<mgedmin> maybe I can do that manually?
<Noskcaj> mgedmin, All testdrive really does is zsync/rsync the image, check it's md5 sum, then launch it in a VM. So it's not too much harder to manually test
<Noskcaj> And thank you for testing
<ashwin1331> Hi guys i need help in fixing battery bug in ubuntu-gnome
<mgedmin> ooh, what a trap: ~/.testdriverc has a section named [testdrive-gtk], so the cli version doesn't use any of those settings!
<mgedmin> some vi and I'm finally booting utopic in virtualbox
<mgedmin> the boot splash screen was in pure text mode, interesting/strange
<mgedmin> no, the graphics are borked
<ashwin1331> can any one tell me at least where can i get help
<Noskcaj> ashwin1331, try adding more info to the question
<darkxst> mgedmin, I gave up using vbox, its virtual gpu is rubbish
<Noskcaj> !patience
<mgedmin> this is what my mouse cursor looks like: http://i.imgur.com/I98hAQH.png :D
<darkxst> hmm seems someone re-spun our images again, suppose that was for the plymouth fix
<ashwin1331> Noskcaj, if my battery is less than 50% and  my laptop will shutdown if I unplug changing cable. Its new laptop - Lenovo G580. We have three same laptops in our office.
<Noskcaj> ashwin1331, Does this happen with standard ubuntu, or only ubuntu-gnome?
<ashwin1331> I am seeing this from ubuntu 13.04 hoping that it will be fixed in next version.
<Noskcaj> if so, ask in #ubuntu . If it also happens in a non-ubuntu OS, it's a hardware issue
<ashwin1331> no idea, We have ubuntu gnome on 10 laptops here.
<ashwin1331> okay, I will try on ubuntu and fedora to narrow my issue and come back. Thank you.
<mgedmin> hm, my vm has only 1 gig of ram, will that be enough?
<mgedmin> I see release notes saying it needs 1.5
<mgedmin> perhaps I should restart from the beginning after some more .testdriverc editing
<mgedmin> oh, yes, testdrive just removed my iso and is now downloading it from scratch
<mgedmin> brilliant
<darkxst> mgedmin, 1GB is fine for testing
 * mgedmin made a big mistake when he decided to do some software testing before breakfast
<mgedmin> I saw two untranslated strings in the boot menu
<mgedmin> now I'm sure it's too late to fix them for the final iso, but maybe I can do that for 15.04
<mgedmin> does anybody know which package contains the translations for the iso boot menu?
<mgedmin> (this thing here: http://i.imgur.com/gSMVrYk.png)
<darkxst> mgedmin, syslinux or isolinux
<darkxst> although the menu may and perhaps translations may be in syslinux-themes
<mgedmin> I just love that there's no way to search for package name in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+lang/lt
<mgedmin> and sorting by package name sorts just the current batch
<mgedmin> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/syslinux/+translations has no translations
<mgedmin> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/syslinux-themes/+translations doesn't exist
<mgedmin> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/isolinux/+translations doesn't exist
<darkxst> syslinux-themes-ubuntu maybe
<mgedmin> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/syslinux-themes-ubuntu/+translations has no translations
<mgedmin> maybe syslinux's translations are not based on gettext?
<mgedmin> pity there's no #ubuntu-translations
<darkxst> try #ubuntu-devel, cjwatson would probably know
<darkxst> or xnox perhaps
<mgedmin> I think I found a bug in the keyboard selection screen: no matter which of the available Lithuanian layouts
<mgedmin> I choose, when I type in the test box, it seems only one of them is used
<darkxst> mgedmin, all of that stuff is shared with ubuntu and the other flavours
<darkxst> mgedmin, you may need to ask again an hour or two, most Canonical devs won't have started the day yet
<darkxst> oh but many of them are in washington this week, so even later
<mgedmin> :)
<mgedmin> so this bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/524826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 524826 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Gtk UI] Keyboard setting preview is not working when using german installer " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mgedmin> and hey look who commented on it FOUR YEARS AGO?  *me*
<mgedmin> "Stopping SpamAssassin Mail Filter Daemon" is an interesting message to see in the installer
<mgedmin> hm, it doesn't seem to be rebooting successfully
<mgedmin> if I were to file a "fails to reboot after installing" bug, where should I file it?
<mgedmin> it's probably not ubiquity's fault
<mgedmin> could be kernel, could be upstart
<mgedmin> is there any way to trigger alt-sysrq in qemu?  showTasks would be interesting to see
<darkxst> mgedmin, just hit enter
<mgedmin> nothing happens
<darkxst> it will then reboot, well should
<mgedmin> the only thing that works is Alt-Fn for switching between vt's
<mgedmin> I can do ctrl-alt-2 to get the qemu console and system_reset
<mgedmin> um
<mgedmin> now the entire qemu is frozen and no longer lets me ctrl-alt-1/2/3 or type in the console
<mgedmin> the cursor's still blinking
<mgedmin> ok, I can run qemu again by hand with the same disk image and see if the install succeeded
<mgedmin> can I?
<mgedmin> $ qemu-system-x86_64 -uuid 65a27bc0-5a39-40bd-ae72-26ddbf8e9808 -m 2048 -smp 4 file=/home/mg/.cache/testdrive/img/testdrive-disk-xCcxo3.img,if=virtio,cache=writeback,index=0 -usb -usbdevice tablet -net nic,model=virtio -net user -soundhw es1370 -vga cirrus -enable-kvm
<mgedmin> qemu-system-x86_64: -smp 4: could not open disk image file=/home/mg/.cache/testdrive/img/testdrive-disk-xCcxo3.img,if=virtio,cache=writeback,index=0: Could not open 'file=/home/mg/.cache/testdrive/img/testdrive-disk-xCcxo3.img,if=virtio,cache=writeback,index=0': No such file or directory
<mgedmin> oops, deleted -drive accidentally while deleting -cdrom
<darkxst> hmm maybe testdrive uses a temporary vm
<mgedmin> yay it boots!
<mgedmin> it doesn't appear to be using my keyboard layout correctly
<mgedmin> and there seems to be some video corruption
<mgedmin> in the window title: http://i.imgur.com/6RUDZBl.png
<darkxst> mgedmin, qemu uses llvm software rendering, so should work but isnt really comparable to a real install where you have openGL
<mgedmin> iow it's a known bug and I needn't bother reporting, yes?
<mgedmin> right, so http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds/82403/testcases/1300/results is probably failed because of that 'didn't reboot' thing
<mgedmin> do I need to create a hardware profile I was testing in a VM?
<mgedmin> ok, what?
<mgedmin> I submitted my testcase result, with links to bugs and everything
<mgedmin> it told me "every failed testcase needs to have a bug blah blah"
<mgedmin> and now it doesn't show my report and it doesn't show the form for submitting a test report
<darkxst> I don't bother with hardware profile, just put in comments 'tested in qemu VM' or whatever
<mgedmin> wait a second, build 82403 got archived already
<mgedmin> and the current one is 82441
<darkxst> hardware profile is only relevent when running reall hardware
<mgedmin> do I test again?
<darkxst> mgedmin, they got re-spun about an hour ago
<darkxst> probably ok though, not much would have changed since this mornings image
<mgedmin> on 2nd boot my keyboard layout is correct
<mgedmin> also rebooting works
<mgedmin> hey, maybe that's why my .iso got clobbered -- new images showed up, rsync ran
<mgedmin> I panicked (why is it rsyncing, it had the full is already), hit ^c, and rsync (or testdrive) deleted the half-rsynced .iso
<mgedmin> anyway I relaunch testdrive and rsync is instant
<mgedmin> so I was testing the newest image already
<mgedmin> just tried to submit my report in the wrong place
<mgedmin> this is fun, I'll test again -- with lvm and encryption
<mgedmin> oops out of disk space
<mgedmin> whew, deleted the old .img in time
<mgedmin> (please gently tell me if I'm too chatty)
<mgedmin> whoops, not in time
<mgedmin> my qemu got stopped and I didn't notice
<mgedmin> ctrl-alt-2, cont, enter, ctrl-alt-1 and it's continuing
<mgedmin> ok, reboot got stuck again
<darkxst> mgedmin, really just try vmware ;)
<darkxst> you can get the tech preview free, though it will expire once they release VMware 11
<darkxst> https://communities.vmware.com/community/vmtn/workstation/vmware-workstation-technology-preview-2014
<darkxst> <darkxst> ricotz, hi, sjoerd gave me the ok to host packaging branches on alioth
<darkxst> <darkxst> still waiting on steve to make a script to automate uploading initial branches, but that may never happen, so will just whip up something quick
<darkxst> branches will be at git.debian.org/pkg-gnome/ubuntu/
<l3on> darkxst, awesome!
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, nice! thanks for the notice
<darkxst> will try get stuff in ubuntu GNOME packageset (gdm, mutter, shell etc) up over the weekend
<darkxst> but longer term would be good to get everything on ppa's with ubuntu delta up there
<darkxst> ricotz, also I test debian g-i, it works fine at run-time for everything
<darkxst> (i.e. multiarch gir's)
<darkxst> the fallout in debian was purely build related, and I think now that is mostly fixed
<l3on> I asked yesterday .. no answer, I'm asking again ..  what you think about http://paste.ubuntu.com/8614197/plain/ ?
<darkxst> l3on, I think use a pastie that doesnt require login to view!
<l3on> mmm .. ah reight .. p.u.c requires lp login
<l3on> *right
<darkxst> yeh its stupid and a pain!
<l3on> then remove /plain -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8614197/
<ricotz> darkxst, alright
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, it is nice to get things updated, but it would be better to actually build those in the ppa rather than binary copy them to make use of dbgsyms
<ricotz> l3on, or use paste.debian.net ;)
<l3on> :P
<darkxst> ricotz, right and crap, I probably called you out on that in the past ;(
<mgedmin> re: vmware -- I try to avoid non-free software when free alternatives exist
<l3on> tada -> http://people.ubuntu.com/~l3on/tmp/ubuntu-themes_gtk-3.14.png :)
<mgedmin> wheee can't enter my cryptsetup passphrase
<mgedmin> keyboard layout issue?
<mgedmin> sort of, yes
<mgedmin> managed it
<mgedmin> whee graphics
<darkxst> l3on, can you ping me tomorrrow and I will take a look
<l3on> darkxst, ok
<darkxst> mgedmin, vmware has a fully open-source graphics stack and it works really well
<mgedmin> yeah, because https://twitter.com/mgedmin/status/524873517834440704 is ridiculous
<darkxst> mgedmin, there is a reason vmware drivers are in mainline kernel and vbox is barred from it!
<mgedmin> I'm using kvm, not vbox
<mgedmin> (my attempts with vbox failed even more miserably, so I shut down all my vagrant vms and switched to kvm)
<darkxst> mgedmin, kvm, qemu etc, all use software fallbacks
<darkxst> they don't have gl drivers
<mgedmin> llvmpipe is surprisingly fast
<darkxst> mgedmin, it works well enough on multi-core real hardware, but I see no end of artificats in VM's with it
<mgedmin> isn't that strange?
<darkxst> not really
<mgedmin> tried gnome-boxes instead of testdrive just for fun, it segfaulted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1384170
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1384170 not found
<darkxst> yeh boxes has been problematic on ubuntu most of the time
<c0mrad3> hi
<c0mrad3> any redshift users
<c0mrad3> no one ??
<jnxd> hi
<jnxd> I was trying to obtain the artwork creation kit from the wiki page, but I'm getting a 503 error. Could someone point me to alternate download links or alternate kits? thanks in advance
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should we sync appstream-glib to PPA?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think it needs packagekit update?
<darkxst> and that seems risky
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> we may backport it, when/if it lands in vivid
<darkxst> Noskcaj, actually its gnome-software that depends on packagekit update
<darkxst> and that is probably on the only component using appstream-glib right now
<Noskcaj> vinagre uses it
<Noskcaj> or at least wants to, debian had a revert
<darkxst> well there is no metadata yet anyway
<darkxst> I have no idea when Ubuntu will actually get dep11 support
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-23
<mgedmin> today's ubuntugnome_utopic-desktop-i386.iso: has no visible mouse cursor in he try ubuntu/install ubuntu GUI (testing in KVM)
<mgedmin> and then it hangs with a black screen
<mgedmin> ctrl-alt-f1 shows me this: http://imgur.com/KktHg5p
<mgedmin> I'm now booting the same image on real hardware (an asus eeepc 900)
<mgedmin> it boots there
<mgedmin> and mouse cursor is visible
<mgedmin> the eeepc is amazingly slow
<mgedmin> wheee I made gnome-shell crash by pressing ctrl-alt-esc (in my main work laptop running 14.04 + ppa)
<mgedmin> back to the asus: the install screen doesn't fit in 1024x600, luckily I know about alt-dragging
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ricotz: Since my internet is too bad to, could one of you please sync gnome-user-docs and gnome-getting-started-docs to the staging PPA?
<Noskcaj> Also, it would be nice if we merged gnome-user-share eventually
<mgedmin> looks like the postinst script for software-center needs more ram than the 1 gig my asus eeepc 900 has :(
<mgedmin> it's sitting there doing i/o like mad with mouse cursor barely moving
<mgedmin> it got through!  took exactly 30 minutes
<mgedmin> maybe the disk is just slow (which it is, this asus eeepc has horrible SSDs)
<ricotz> Noskcaj, will do
<Noskcaj> ty
<ricotz> Noskcaj, gnome-getting-started-docs is getting quite a beast with 120+MB
<mgedmin> does anybody know which component is handling ctrl+shift+u XXXX unicode input?  is it gtk+ itself or is it ibus?
<mgedmin> why is spamassassin's spamd (or at least its init script) on the livecd?  dependency of evolution or something?
<psrb> hi, is ubuntu gnome 14.10 going to ship gnome-shell 3.12 or 3.14?
<mgedmin> 3.12
<mgedmin> there will be a ppa with 3.14
<mgedmin> btw you can always check versions yourself with http://packages.ubuntu.com/gnome-shell
<mgedmin> and for the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging?field.series_filter=utopic
<psrb> thanks
<phillip> when will 14.10 release?
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i just tried out a test install of 14.10 on a laptop...i don't know if anyone else experienced it but i definitely hit a snag that's worth mentioning...in my case at least, when trying to launch "Backups" (deja-dup) it causes some sort of general protection fault in gnome-control-panel...so if you backup with deja-dup you'd have to find a workaround for the moment :(
<gpoo> I wonder if there are known issues with gdm in 14.04.  I could not start a service because it could not load the drm and the intel driver.
<gpoo> when I updated the version of gdm (from gnome3-team/stable), it passes that stage but it failed to show the greeter
<gpoo> because of lack of permissions in gdm-loadenviroment (iirc)
<gpoo> only once I booted with init=/lib/systemd/systemd gdm worked fine
<gpoo> not a big deal, but I only found a hint in debian bugs, which was strange to me, considering the usual amount of information about ubuntu
<gpoo> has anyone else experienced a similar issue?
<darkxst> gpoo, I havent heard of that issue before
<gpoo> it might be something local
<gpoo> so far I was happy with lightdm, so I never gave a try to the new gdm.  But now that notifications are set on every time I reboot, I was trying to narrow the issue.
<JoeyUG> anyone tried to upgrade to gnome 3.14?
<gpoo> I am on that
<darkxst> gpoo, some intel cards have issues with drm when using kms driver, but in that case gnome-shell wouldnt work either
<gpoo> darkxst: I was puzzled because of the same reason.  But gdm from gnome3-team/stable did not have the problem with drm, just the permissions to run the greeter.  So, I thought the default gdm in 14.10 maybe was not quite ready.
<gpoo> btw, this is the bug that was kind of similar to what I was seeing: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=724731
<ubot5> Debian bug 724731 in gdm3 "[gdm3] gdm does not start properly, cannot login via gdm" [Serious,Open]
<gpoo> the message #48 suggested to try to boot with "init=/lib/systemd/systemd"
<gpoo> which made it work
<gpoo> I checked libsystemd-pam, too, but that looked ok
<gpoo> brb
<gpoo> 3.14... but still my settings (notifications off) is reset after reboot :-/
<gpoo> and I got bitten but a bug in the intel driver to render shadows
<gpoo> unfortunately this commit did not make it: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=wip/pango-shadow-cache&id=e663a1f0d8cf2173ffb1d1bbb51b0282dbfc428e
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-24
<darkxst> Noskcaj, now that V is open, would be good to push some of the stuff in gnome3 to the archives
<darkxst> although anything that uses gtkheaderbar/CSD's is still blocked
<mgedmin> um how do I ppa-purge?  it wants to remove gdm, I don't want that
<mgedmin> it also wants to remove gnome-shell
<mgedmin> why remove and not downgrade?
<darkxst> mgedmin, ppa-purge can't handle things very well when there are soname bumps
<mgedmin> hm
<darkxst> however, just make a not of what it wants to remove, let it go ahead
<darkxst> re-install ubuntu-gnome-desktop (that should pull in most things removed)
<darkxst> and then if there is anything missing install those
<darkxst> just don't reboot until you have done all three of those steps!
<darkxst> s/not/note/
<darkxst> it would be hard to actually fix ppa-purge, particularly given none of authors care much about it anymore
<mgedmin> welp, update-manager now insists I reboot before doing the upgrade
<mgedmin> do-release-upgrade here I come!
<mgedmin> yay gnome-terminal crashed of course
<mgedmin> of couse it crashed, how could it not crash?
<mgedmin> screen -x is a lifesaver
<darkxst> mgedmin, only when you force it to do a distro update
<darkxst> you really should ppa-purge before that ;]
<dia0uL> I upgraded to 14.10 and now have issue with my display, vertical sync isn't perfect and I have a scrambled screen. When I play with xrandr and switch from one resolution to another sometimes the problem disapears, regardless of the selected resolution... How can I troubleshoot this issue? I've read xorg logs but there's nothing interesting there. With 14.04 I had no such issue. My graphical card id ATI X1600 (rather old but sti
<mgedmin> well upgrade is a success
<mgedmin> some ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 trusty packages are newer than the ones in utopic
<mgedmin> maybe I should've ppa-purged it too
<mgedmin> apt-show-versions is very useful
<mgedmin> ctrl-alt-esc makes gnome-shell 3.12 segfault in 14.10 + gnome3 ppa
<mgedmin> ok, time for 3.14 goodness: add-apt-repository -y ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<mgedmin> adwaita-icon-theme-full 3.14.0-0ubuntu1~utopic1 fails to install:
<mgedmin> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/Adwaita/cursors/top_left_corner', which is also in package gnome-themes-standard-data 3.12.0-1ubuntu1
<mgedmin> probably a missing Conflicts: gnome-themes-standard-data (<< 3.14.0)
<mgedmin> (or something like that, I'm not an expert)
<mgedmin> workaround: run apt full-upgrade again
<ricotz> mgedmin, added the missing conflict
<ricotz> darkxst, copied the utopic pocket of gnome3-staging to its vivid pocket
<LinDol> hi all
<mgedmin> thanks, ricotz!
<mgedmin> so, gnome 3.14 from the staging ppa
<mgedmin> I see some rough edges
<mgedmin> window shadows of apps that use client-side decorations are wrong: http://i.imgur.com/nyahSqS.png
<mgedmin> nautilus segfaulted while I was resizing it
<mgedmin> apport-gtk (1) didn't paint the gtktreeview fully until I clicked on it, then (2) didn't draw the expander arrows, and (3) segfaulted when I took its screenshot with alt-printscreen
<mgedmin> random apps segfault in 0x0
<mgedmin> in gtk_grab_notify_foreach()
 * mgedmin files https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1385315 for one such crash
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1385315 not found
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i'm seeing a problem with deja-dup (or the default backup utility) as of 14.10...whereas before it pretty much worked as expected, now trying to launch deja-dup or "Backups" from System Settings causes gnome-control-center to silently crash (general protection fault)...has anyone else had a similar problem, or is there a known bug I can post to?
<mgedmin> I can reproduce
<arthurfiggis> mgedmin: ahh..well it's not just me, on the other hand it's a rather big problem if you used deja-dup to backup your files on the previous release :( i don't see anything on launchpad yet, if i get the chance i'll make an account later and post a bug...or if someone else does before me, I'll try to add onto it
<Anythingdontmatt> Hi, I am new to linux and i have a issue with gnome. I think the issue have to do something with font as in dashboard when i search an app with characters 's' and 'c' in app name. These characters are replaced by something like "~". Screenshot http://imgur.com/yEdHsMF
<Anythingdontmatt> ?
<the7thsin> hello someone there
<mgedmin> apport seems to silently drop about two thirds of the crashes I'm trying to report
<the7thsin> How does one disable gnome color manager :}
<mgedmin> Anythingdontmatt, most likely video driver's fault
<mgedmin> I've seen this kind of font corruption on a couple of my machines, both with intel video -- but long ago
<Anythingdontmatt> mgedmin: I have nvidia graphic card and this is the first time i have encountered this issue. The graphics card drivers are installed 2-3 days ago and working fine.
<arthurfiggis> Anythingdontmatt: yes, as mgedmin mentioned, what type of video chipset you're using and the driver's you're using for it would be helpful...e.g. if you're using nVidia whether or not you're using the nouveau drivers, the official drivers from the repo's and what version, etc. :) i can't say i've ever seen something like that myself so i'm not too sure what could cause it
<Anythingdontmatt> i have nvidia gt 435m with nvidia binary updated drivers.
<mgedmin> I'm not qualified to debug that, and I don't remember what my workaround was
<mgedmin> reboot?  suspend and resume?
<mgedmin> I seem to remember that usually things would work fine but some fonts would get corrupted sometimes after I suspended and resumed
<mgedmin> maybe even logging out and logging in helped -- I honestly don't remember :/
<Anythingdontmatt> i will try to log out. Brb.
<the7thsin> so about my question does anyone have any idea
<Anythingdontmatt> Issue fixed. Thanks for help.
<arthurfiggis> Anythingdontmatt: what was it out of curiousity? i've seen wonky behaviour with bad drivers before but that was a bit weird :)
<mgedmin> the7thsin, I do not understand it, TBH
<arthurfiggis> mgedmin: i was about to say the same thing, i haven't been able to find a gnome color manager yet to disable :)
<the7thsin> mgedmin, ok thats bad for me
<Anythingdontmatt> I don't know. I just turned on ubuntu gnome and got these faulty fonts. Looks like graphic driver issue but got fixed after logging out and logging in again.
<arthurfiggis> ahh, here we go, from apt-cache show gnome-color-manager: http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-color-manager/
<mgedmin> there's a cache of rendered font glyphs, and sometimes it gets corrupted
<the7thsin> mgedmin, maybe you can suggest something after i tell you what is happening
<the7thsin> ?
<mgedmin> restarting your session makes the programs create a new cache and re-render the glyphs
<mgedmin> so you get good fonts, until they get corrupted again
<mgedmin> it'd be awesome if somebody could root cause this...
<mgedmin> the7thsin, please do
<arthurfiggis> the7thsin: i could recommend how to remove gnome-color-manager entirely but that also removes the ubuntu-gnome-desktop meta package and might cause other unwanted behaviour...so more information might help sure
<Anythingdontmatt> and then i have to restart again hehe :)
<the7thsin> ok
<the7thsin> cool
<the7thsin> so
<mgedmin> Anythingdontmatt, maybe restarting the affected app is enough?  you can restart gnome-shell with Alt-F2 r, without closing all the other apps
<arthurfiggis> Anythingdontmatt: when all else fails bang on it, it's worked since record players :P
<Anythingdontmatt> alt+f2 open a dialog for running command
<Anythingdontmatt> ah got it thanks.
<the7thsin> mgedmin, I got a nice IPS panel and I wanted to correct the colors (manually) from the system since working with the display sucks, so I installed the nvidia drivers 340.46 and manipulated the signal so that the monitor will show the colors just the right way. BUT as soon as I restart the computer gnome color manager resets my settings on login and i need to open the terminal every time and type nvidia-settings -l (to load the config file)
<mgedmin> I see!
<the7thsin> also i have a script running on startup to execute the command
<mgedmin> yeah, that would be annoying
<the7thsin> but still it overwrites it
<mgedmin> I would try to capture the profile from nvidia-settings and feed it to gnome-color-manager, so you wouldn't have to write custom scripts for that
<the7thsin> wooo that would be stellar
<mgedmin> otherwise, hm, let me think... upstart user sessions, right?  there's probably a gnome-color-manager upstart file somewhere
<the7thsin> yeah i guess
<the7thsin> im running gnomeubuntu 14.04
<mgedmin> nope
<mgedmin> it's probably started directly by gnome-session then?
<the7thsin> how do i check
<mgedmin> I'm not sure
<the7thsin> bummer
<mgedmin> gnome-color-manager depends on colord
<mgedmin> how are the two related?
<mgedmin> yeah, this need googling
<mgedmin> ok, new approach: gnome-control-center -> Colors
<mgedmin> maybe there's something about "don't touch my monitor please"?
<the7thsin> yeah as soon as I try to uninstall it it wants to uninstall ubuntu-gnome desktop
<the7thsin> nope
<mgedmin> there are on/off buttons next to each device
<the7thsin> i can add a profile but scince they didn't make it so you can touch manually i cant do antthing
<the7thsin> just says uncalibrated
<mgedmin> the7thsin, http://imgur.com/eMQ4wfj
<the7thsin> i dont have that
<the7thsin> let me show you
<the7thsin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7304009/Screenshot%20NEW%20copy.png
<arthurfiggis> hmm...i know in my case once i installed the official "stable" nvidia drivers, an entry was added to "startup applications" that automatically loaded any configuration that i'd created with nvidia-settings :) strange that it wouldn't be automatically loaded in your case as well
<the7thsin> arthurfiggis, it is loaded but then the color manager overwrites it :D
<the7thsin> mgedmin, can you see the image
<mgedmin> ooh right I have the gnome3 ppa
<the7thsin> can i install the gnome 3 ppa?
<mgedmin> if you want
<mgedmin> it has bits of gnome 3.12 that didn't make it into the official ubuntu archive
<the7thsin> well im using gnome 3.10
<the7thsin> maybe i should upgrade
<mgedmin> what ubuntu version are you on?
<the7thsin> ubuntu 14.04
<mgedmin> ah
<mgedmin> I'm on 14.10 :D
<mgedmin> so of course I assume everyone upgrades to the latest as soon as it's out :)
<mgedmin> sorry
<mgedmin> try gsettings org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.color active false
<the7thsin> lol i need it stable
<mgedmin> this should disable color management
<the7thsin> in the terminal
<the7thsin> ?
<mgedmin> yes
<the7thsin> and should i be superuser
<the7thsin> admin*
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> it's a per-user setting
<the7thsin> Unknown command org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.color
<mgedmin> you dropped 'gsettings'
<the7thsin> nope
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> I dropped set
<mgedmin> sorry
<the7thsin> :} ok
<mgedmin> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.color active false
<the7thsin> ok all is good so now do i restart?
<the7thsin> or just relog
<mgedmin> the usual way, I suppose
<the7thsin> ok let me try and reboot
<mgedmin> I can't speech becauser tired
<the7thsin> ^^
<the7thsin> mgedmin, great scot it works :D
<the7thsin> that was weeks of searching on google and finding nothing
<the7thsin> i rebooted a couple of times just in case and it works
<the7thsin> Thank you very Fing much
<l3on> what about include geary in gnome3-staging repo ?
<evub> Hey everyone
<evub> I have an issue with installing Ubuntu Gnome 14.10, regarding creation of encrypted partitions. Can anyone help?
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, did you copy gnome3 also?
<darkxst> seems not
<ricotz> darkxst, not yet
<ricotz> did now
<darkxst> ok, thanks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/vivid314.html
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll work on it during the week, have to wait for syncs + xfce merges + stop being sick first
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-25
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> in case of dual monitor, I move to nextworkspace but still content in second monitor . is this correct operation?
<Noskcaj> thanks for the admin membership darkxst
<darkxst> Noskcaj, np, I will chat again with ricotz about upload rights to the ppa soon as well
<Noskcaj> cool
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also if you saw elfy's cc meeting, can you comment on it as well (in favour of re-scheduling to some that works down here!)
<Noskcaj> ?
<Noskcaj> I'll have a look
<darkxst> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2014-October/002341.html
<Noskcaj> elfy/forestpiskie should be online in an hour or two, i'll ask him then
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Elfy would like you to email the council asking for a different date/time
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ricotz: ty for adding me to the ppa team
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you should now have upload rights to the ppa's, but please don't upload anything that requires a transition without first checking with ricotz and me
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> g'night
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks for your help!
<Andrew____> Hi
<Andrew____> I found a problem in ubuntu gnome 14.10
<Andrew____> can someone help?
<phillip> just ask
<Andrew____> I have 2 ethernet ports on my pc one is connected to the router, the other I used to share the internet directly to my laptop via a cable
<Andrew____> I was able to do this on 14.04
<Andrew____> but not anymore
<Andrew____> any advice
<Andrew____> ?
<phillip> Andrew____: do you set this up via the network-manger?
<Andrew____> I used the default gnome app
<Andrew____> there was an option share to other computers
<Andrew____> on 14.04
<Andrew____> but the interface now changed and I tried and could get it to do it
<Andrew____> *couldnt
<Andrew____> In the control panel I used the default app
<Andrew____> network
<phillip> Andrew____: if you add an connection after you choose ethernet, you can choose shared to other commupters?
<phillip> under ipv4 settings?
<Andrew____> on 14.10 there is only DHCP, manual, only local connecrtion
<Andrew____> option
<Andrew____> under ipv4
<phillip> do you use gnome 3.14 or 3.12?
<Andrew____> on the second ethernet connection
<Andrew____> its all default install of ubuntu gnome 14.10 so I think its 3.12
<phillip> yeah, wait a moment (under 3.14 I have that option)
<Andrew____> In my laptop with 14.04 there is that option on epv4
<Andrew____> so the option dissapeared
<Andrew____> on 3.12
<phillip> Andrew____: I have an option Shared to other Computers there
<Andrew____> on a default install of ubuntu gnome 14.10?
<phillip> yes
<phillip> Andrew____: maybe you should reboot your computer, this helps sometimes
<Andrew____> I have done that and its the same
<phillip> have you upgraded or is it a fresh installation?
<Andrew____> fresh install
<phillip> well thats weird
<Andrew_> I have reset both ethernet connections and it didnt solve the problem
<Andrew_> Any ideas?
<Andrew_> I have seen that the network manager version is not the latest stable point release on ubuntu 14.10
<Andrew_> maybe a update could be uploaded?
<yannisv> Why is dropbox not working? It won't launch or anything
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-26
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should we try and get brasero's tracker support re-enabed?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, sure, but need to make sure that it only runs under GNOME session, either by checking XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP or adding a gsettings key
<Noskcaj> ok, so much work
<darkxst> it absolutely won't be accepted if it runs under Unity
<darkxst> nautilus was only 5 lines of code or so
<Noskcaj> i'll have a look then
<darkxst> Noskcaj, this is completely untested, but probably http://pastebin.com/jPsq9nUP is enough
<darkxst> obviously you also need to build with tracker support
<Noskcaj> darkxst, How would you depend on tracker only on gnome then?
<darkxst> you don't
<darkxst> its ok for the depends to be there, so long as the engine doesnt fire up under Unity
<darkxst> some bits of tracker are already seeded on ubuntu images, due to nautilus (hopefully this doesnt pull in anything extra)
<darkxst> but from my quick look at the code, it shouldnt
<Noskcaj> ok. I can't test it, but i'll try and get that packaged once gi is finished
<darkxst> Noskcaj, sure you can test it, build it and see if search works!
<Noskcaj> i just don't have brasero, a dvd drive, or a vivid VM
<darkxst> you won't need to burn anything
<darkxst> and you really need a vivid VM to test things anyway
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just clone/copy a utopic VM, edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point and vivid and then run a apt-get dist-upgrade  and you are done!
<Noskcaj> I kinda broke my utopic vm, and i need a day where my brothers aren't home to download and set up a new one
<darkxst> how you testing your uploads then?
<Noskcaj> Putting them on my local machine
<darkxst> so upgrade that ;)
<darkxst> I run with 'devel' on my dev machine
<Noskcaj> i'm waiting a week or two for vivid to settle, then i will
<darkxst> it was a pretty quiet opening, (no toolchain uploads etc yet)
<phako> hi
<phako> after upgrade to 14.10, my "expand triangles" in treeviews are missing. I had the same issue in jhbuild but that was fixed by installing the proper theme. However, it seems I've everz theme installed. is this a known thing?
<phako> mh
<phako> nevermind
<phako> missing adwaita
<phako> also, switching kezboard lazouts does not seem to work :(
<darkxst> phako, what package was missing? adwaita-icon-theme?
<phako> -full
<darkxst> maybe a missing dependency
<darkxst> but gtk depends on that, not sure why it wouldnt have been installed
<darkxst> ^ricotz
<darkxst> phako, file a bug for keyboard issue
<darkxst> ricotz, I am confused there is no -full in debian packaging? where did it come from? should we just sync vivid auto-sync package to utopic ppa?
<ricotz> darkxst, your email: "I think we should just sync this from debian to the ppa (and archive when V opens), that than basing it off ubuntu gnome-icon-themes packaging.
<ricotz> The Ubuntu delta is pretty Unity specific, and I do suspect they will be happy to stick with the old gnome-icon-theme package. What do you think?
<ricotz> Tim"
<ricotz> my answer: "I assume they will follow up with the new icon-theme and split it as
<ricotz> usual. Better catch up with seb128 first."
<ricotz> if this is not the case, then syncing it like it already happened in V seems fine
<darkxst> yeh I still haven't spoken to seb, he's been hard to catch while in washington last week
<darkxst> I will email him
<darkxst> well -desktop list
<ricotz> alright
<phako> darkxst: seems someone filed it upstream already https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=739157
<ubot5> Gnome bug 739157 in keyboard "switching keyboard layouts through gnome-shell does not work" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> phako, file a ubuntu bug and link that to it
<phako> bah. i hate launchpads bugtracker
<darkxst> phako, `ubuntu-bug gnome-shell`
<kngharv> Quick quesiton.  I am on "regular" Ubuntu 14.04.  Can I just "upgrade" to "Ubuntu Gnome 14.10" relatively seamlessly?   (I didn't know Ubuntu Gnome distribution existed prior to that.  I simply refused to use Unity from the start)
<DASPRiD> kngharv, theoretically you can, yes
<DASPRiD> kngharv, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Installation#Cross-grading_from_Ubuntu_To_Ubuntu_GNOME
<kngharv> @DASPRiD:  thanks.   I feel very stupid... my google fu is weak, didn't know the keyword for this situation is called "Cross-grading"
<meetingology> kngharv: Error: "DASPRiD:" is not a valid command.
<DASPRiD> kngharv, well, i just googled for this: "switch from ubuntu to ubuntu-ngome"
<DASPRiD> ;)
<l3on> ricotz, hey, can you please install gtk/org.gtk.Settings.Debug.gschema.xml ?.. It's needed to enable/disable GTKIntrospector keybidding (according with https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GTK%2B/Inspector)
<ricotz> l3on, on its way, thanks
<l3on> yw, anyway .. I'm not able to use inspector correctly .. I will figure out what's wrong
<l3on> ricotz, installed.. it works perfectly, thanks!
<seanh_> Hey, just installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.10. How do I get Gnome 3.14 - just add the gnome3-staging PPA?
<seanh_> Also do I want the gnome3-team/gnome3 PPA, or is that for people who've installed normal ubuntu?
<Noskcaj> seanh, install both
<Noskcaj> gnome3 gives all of 3.12 + a few bits of 3.14
<Noskcaj> gnome3-staging gives almost all of 3.14
<seanh> Noskcaj: Thanks, I've installed them
<seanh> And rebooted
<seanh> Not much to report yet, I have 3.14 and it seems to be working pretty well, I've noticed an apparent issue with window drop shadows but that's all
<ChaosBringer> Hello, is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu gnome 14.10? Or would I just have to install the packages manually after I do do-release-upgrade?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-19
<bp0> I would like the gnome terminal to use the dark theme, and I found this via google: http://falstaff.agner.ch/2014/04/18/enable-dark-theme-in-gnome-terminal-3-12/
<bp0> but preferences does not show that option in ubuntu gnome 15.10, was it removed?
<darkxst> bp0, its not supported upstream, so they removed the UI, there may be patches to bring it back, but only setting via dconf-editor etc
<berglh> darkxst: running linux on macbooks is hard
<berglh> but i guess i was always a sucker for punishment
<octoquad> bp0, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1450163
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1450163 in Ubuntu GNOME "Please restore gnome-terminal ability to choose dark theme independently" [Low,Triaged]
<darkxst> berglh, well none of the devs have access to mac hardware!
<berglh> darkxst: define access to mac hardware
<berglh> i mean, the hardware is great stuff
<berglh> i got a mbp for work
<berglh> i told myself i'd use osx, i really did
<berglh> but within 5 minutes of getting it i had ubuntu gnome on a usb key
 * berglh sighs
<darkxst> berglh, like physical access, assuming gpu issues etc
<berglh> i think most of them can be nutted out
<berglh> a few features for force touchpad aren't there on the current driver
<berglh> built in keyboard support
<berglh> power management
<berglh> (if i let it go to sleep it crashes)
<berglh> bluetooth
<berglh> out of the box wifi
<berglh> there's plenty of people in the ubuntu apple forums though plugging away at it
<berglh> go wifi going
<berglh> got*
<berglh> guess i'll focus on inputs then power then bluetooth
<berglh> i'll scope it out after 15.10 is released
<berglh> how's everything coming along?
<berglh> keyboard working
<berglh> oh well, one small victory at a time
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-20
<bcx> How can i set a gnome-shell theme from the command line ?
<vitalish> good day to everybody! i hope i got to the right place and there will be someone to help with my little problem.
<darkxst> vitalish, how could we know if you don't describe your problem ;)
<vitalish> i am trying to type the decription =))
<vitalish> how do you set the number of workspaces in ubuntu gnome? i've tried it in the bottom right corner of desktop there's a workspace switcher (which i found to be the only graphical mention of workspaces in the system), when trying to select preferences of it and set the number to be more than 1, it still defaults to 1, however it changes the number of rows.
<vitalish> i couldn't find the settings of workspace switcher anywhere else. =) so i am kind of stuck.
<darkxst> vitalish, they are by default dynamic (created as required) but you can set a number in gnome-tweak-tool
<vitalish> i will be fine with any console way of resolving it as long as it works
<vitalish> =) thank you darkxst for the tip. however it doesn't change the switcher. as far as i can see now. it does let to change the number but the switcher still says it's got one workspace =)
<vitalish> am i doing something wrong?
<darkxst> could be a bug, its not really a supported config
<darkxst> vitalish, can you switch to workspaces that don't show in switcher?
<darkxst> <ctl><alt><up/down>
<vitalish> sorry for the silence =)
<vitalish> no, i cannot switch to other workspaces.
<vitalish> unless the key combination to switch have changed, it was ctrl+alt+arrowkey, right?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> vitalish, file a bug
<bcx> How can i enable a gnome-shell theme from the command line ?
<darkxst> bcx by typing a lot
<vitalish> right. there's always no easy way =))) but thanks, darkxst! =)
<darkxst> vitalish, its a bug, do file a report
<darkxst> vitalish, preferbably upstream as well, on bugzilla.gnome.org
<bcx> darkxst: I use a machine build script, so typing is not an issue
<darkxst> bcx there is an extension-enabled key in the gsettings schemas
<darkxst> just add your extension to that array
<darkxst> "enabled-extenstions"
<darkxst> "enabled-extensions"
<bcx> darkxst: at the moment i have user-theme extension installed but setting the name is not enough
<darkxst> oh themes
<darkxst> they are different
<bcx> darkxst: I am talking about the gnome-shell one
<darkxst> bcx, I am confused are you trying to enable user-theme extension or actual themes?
<bcx> both
<bcx> user-themes extension is in the enabled array and shows in tweak tool
<darkxst> well the first uses the above mentioned key
<bcx> the theme name is in the "name" but it is not applied
<darkxst> the latter, idk, but all user-themes does is make shell look in the user home dir for themes
<bcx> I think my issue is that dbus is not available while my build script is running
<darkxst> that could cause problems depending on how you are doing what
<bcx> when I look at user-theme extension srouce code I can see:   const Main = imports.ui.main; Main.setThemeStylesheet(_stylesheet); Main.loadTheme();
<bcx> I don't know how to do equivalent thing from the command-line without dbus, ie the unix file-only way as the information must end someone on filesystem
<darkxst> bcx, you can't
<darkxst> that is actually loading the theme into the JS engine
<bcx> so my current implementation installs user-theme extension, installs the theme, sets it in dconf -> so i can see it selected with gnome-tweak-tool, but is not applied since dbus was unavailable at install time, manually selecting again in gnowme-tweak-tool though resolves my problem
<darkxst> bcx, probably you are doing it all wrong
<darkxst> and I don't know what you are building, but look at gsettings overrides and or gnome-shell modes
<bcx> darkxst: what is the right way to pre-build a gnome themed env ?
<darkxst> bcx, at a system level, gsettings overrides
<bcx> I use glib overrides to activate the user-theme extension and setting my chosen theme
<darkxst> bcx you don't even need user-theme extension if theme is installed properly in the root filesystem
<bcx> darkxst: great ! how to do that ?
<darkxst> bcx, look at ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<darkxst> I have zero time for tutoring people atm
<bcx> darkxst: ok will look at the package sources
<bcx> darkxst: 20_ubuntu-gnome-default-settings.gschema.override in the mentionned package sets a gtk-theme but no gnome-shell theme
<darkxst> bcx, yes, we use the upstream gnome theme
<darkxst> but you can set that also similarly
<bcx> darkxst: setting [org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme] / name, is not enough
<darkxst> bcx, again no user-theme for system themes
<bcx> darkxst: hmmm, should I understand that i should not use user-theme extension to set the gnome-shell theme ?
<bcx> darkxst: and use another dconf key ?
<darkxst> bcx, so long as theme is installed in /usr/share/ you can just use the standard keys, no extenstion required
<bcx> darkxst: ok, what is the standard key for setting the gnome-shell theme, I have not found it ?
<bcx> darkxst: I thought that only the user-theme extension was able to do that
<darkxst> bcx, I don't know what the key is off the top of my head
<darkxst> but user-theme is only to load themes from home dir
<bcx> darkxst: maybe there is a dbus message doing this ?
<bcx> darkxst: currently all literature I can find on google mentions the user-theme extension for setting the theme
<darkxst> bcx, don't trust google, there are no good docs there
<darkxst> you can set a system theme without that extension
<darkxst> of course that is beyond most users, that just want download a theme to their home-dir and then set it
<bcx> darkxst: so where can I find docs/clues about it ?
<bcx> darkxst: or if it is undocumented how can I talk to a developer that knows it ?
<darkxst> bcx, the keys are there, gnome-tweak-tool uses them
<darkxst> bcx, you can talk to me more about it, but not tonight, I sleep
<bcx> thanks darkxst, what is the right timezone for you (i'm in Europe) ?
<darkxst> bcx, australia
<darkxst> bcx UTC +11 atm
<bcx> darkxst: thanks for helping, I will come back this night (your day), good night
<Olotila_> computer goes to sleep when wathcing youtube, how do i stop that?
<Olotila_> now i have "never sleep", but i do want it to sleep when i dont use it, but not sleep when watching videos etc.
<bcx> Olotila_:  check out https://github.com/hotice/lightsOn , I have not tried it
<octoquad> Olotila_, you can also check out https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/517/caffeine/
<octoquad> bcx, thanks for sharing that one :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-21
<Olotila> how do I move a window from display to another?
<Olotila> with keyboard
<octoquad> Olotila, Super+Shift+Left or Right
<octoquad> Olotila, you can open the Keyboard app and click on the Shortcut tab to get all shortcuts assigned in GNOME.
<Olotila> thank you octoquad, almost got an orgasm
<Olotila> ive had that problem for about a month
<Olotila> found only some key that moved a pixel at a time
<octoquad> lol
<octoquad> np
<octoquad> bbl
 * JockeTF has now upgraded to Wily Werewolf.
<JockeTF> Other than Evolution forgetting all my Gmail accounts, everything is working perfectly. :)
<JockeTF> So, great job! :D
<JockeTF> Looking forward to get to know this release a bit better. :)
<berglh> OMG TODAY IS THE DAY
 * berglh RUNS AROUND IN CIRCLES
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-22
<eliasps> darkxst I changed the ~wilyX number manually on the debdiffs, with an editor. Is that ok? Also, with a new upstream release, that number is reset back to 1 or 0?
<eliasps> Because there are multiple packages with both zeros and ones. one has a 0.1 too.
<darkxst> eliasps, doesnt really matter if start at 1 or 0, but if you use `dch -l~wily` , it will automatically use 1
<eliasps> Ok then, I'll use that! Thanks. Why some packages have to be syncs from debian?
<darkxst> because they don't have any ubuntu specific changes, then we just sync from debian
<eliasps> Ok. Thanks!
<eliasps> The remaining debdiffs are on the same location (http://people.ubuntu.com/~eliasps/files/debdiffs/). I'll do the syncs too.
<eliasps> I'll be keeping track of the versions for upgrades upstream from gnome's mailing list, to make them when they are out.
<eliasps> But gnome-online-accounts always fail to build for some reason, I see no clear error on the sbuild test. just status attempted.
<darkxst> eliasps, log?
<eliasps> testing now. I'll send it once it's done.
<eliasps> Pastebin?
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> eliasps, git-gsm-utils-fix-leak.patch in gnome-session has a bad rebase, and besides it should just be dropped
<eliasps> I'll make it again.
<eliasps> darkxst something with the symbols? http://pastebin.com/6kWLinv8
<eliasps> E: Build failure (dpkg-buildpackage died)
<darkxst> eliasps, yes, use the embedded diff in the log to update debian/libgoa-backend-1.0-1.symbols
<darkxst> also change the version to just upstream version 3.18.1 (i.e on line 9 in your paste)
<eliasps> Do I note that on the changelog?
<darkxst> eliasps, yes of course, all changes you make should be noted
<eliasps> Ok. I'll build it again and let you know. Thank you for your help.
<eliasps> I have to go for now, I'll fix gnome-session and goa and send them to you once I'm back along with the debian syncs.
<bcx> Hi, manual instal on wily:  gdm loops asking for the password, anyway I can get a session with 'sudo service gdm stop ; startx', /var/log/gdm/ is empty
<bcx> I need to understand gdm issue but have no clue
<darkxst> bcx what do you mean by manual install?
<darkxst> you could be missing some dependencies?
<bcx> darkxst: yes I use --no-install-recommends
<darkxst> anyway to debug gdm set Debug=True in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<darkxst> some logs will goto to the journal, but some should be in /var/log/gdm also
<bcx> darkxst: nothing created in /var/log/gdm
<darkxst> check journal then
<bcx> darkxst: using journalctl I can see a Clutter input issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/12892135/
<darkxst> I'd be more worried about this one
<darkxst> Oct 22 06:33:01 darkpad gdm-password][1889]: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_gnome_keyring.so): /lib/security/pam_gnome_keyring.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<darkxst> and the other pam errors that are popping up in your logs
<darkxst> the clutter message is not likely causing the problem
<bcx> darkxst: commenting (prefix with -) pam_gnome_keyring in /etc/pam.d/gdm does not solve
<darkxst> well you need that plugin anyway
<bcx> darkxst: do you know the required package ?
<darkxst> gnome_keyring?
<bcx> ah ...
<darkxst> bcx or you can always use something like `apt-file find pam_gnome_keyring.so`
<darkxst> to find what package a file comes from
<bcx> installing libpam-gnome-keyring does not solve http://paste.ubuntu.com/12892179/
<darkxst> does it start to login? then go back to gdm?
<darkxst> Oct 22 06:50:35 darkpad /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-x-session[772]: (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<darkxst> Oct 22 06:50:35 darkpad gdm-password][760]: pam_unix(gdm-password:session): session closed for user user
<darkxst> Oct 22 06:50:35 darkpad gdm[431]: GdmDisplay: display lasted 2.449007 seconds
<bcx> darkxst: exact
<bcx> Oct 22 06:50:27 darkpad gnome-session[583]: gnome-session[583]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<bcx> darkxst: I hate this message
<darkxst> that will be the problem
<bcx> I surely need some more deps
<bcx> darkxst: possible to debug gnome-session ?
<darkxst> gnome-session should become more verbose when you enable gdm debug mode I think
<bcx> darkxst: also Oct 22 06:50:28 darkpad gnome-session[633]: (gnome-settings-daemon:664): Gvc-WARNING **: Failed to connect context: Connection refused
<darkxst> I don't expect that would be fatal
<darkxst> the fail whale message
<darkxst> happens when one of the required components fails to start
<darkxst> which will likely be shell or g-s-d
<bcx> what kind on compo ? gdm/gnome-session/gnome-shell ?
<darkxst> ^^
<bcx> strangely GS starts and is not cleaned http://paste.ubuntu.com/12892209/
<darkxst> that looks like the gdm greeter
<darkxst> it stays running on vt7, your user session ends up on vt2 (assuming this is 15.10)
<bcx> it is
<darkxst> 693 tty7     Sl+    0:06              \_ gnome-shell --mode=gdm
<bcx> during last sprint I worked this around by using lightdm
<darkxst> try a manual install in a clean VM, using `apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^`
<darkxst> if that works, then you definately have a missing dep somewhere
<darkxst> ibus is a recommends in our seeds, though maybe a hard dep these day in GNOME land
<bcx> sure, one of the 300MB recommends
<darkxst> bcx most of that will be libreoffice
<darkxst> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.wily/view/head:/desktop
<darkxst> see the * ( package ) lines, they are the recommends
<darkxst> although that only covers the seed, not the underlying packages
<bcx> darkxst: it took me long to get this right for trusty/vivid http://paste.ubuntu.com/12892232/
<bcx> I am unhappy with the way people define recommends on debian/ubuntu
<darkxst> which part?
<darkxst> Someone was wanting to make an ubuntu-gnome-core seed, but it never happened
<bcx> darkxst: one these recommends should be in deps http://paste.ubuntu.com/12892236/
<bcx> darkxst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12892232/ works great for trusty/vivid
<darkxst> bcx, I don't know, there are maybe 2-3 people in the world that insist on using GNOME with --no-recommends
<darkxst> more than happy to take fixes affecting deps, but not about to spend time debugging them
<bcx> darkxst: maybe we are not a lot but we are consistent with what recommends means
<darkxst> well sometimes upstream changes don't get reflected
<darkxst> its not always obvious when upstream move from a soft (optional) dep to a hard dep
<bcx> darkxst: keep/try my results for trusty/vivid if it can help the other 2 :)
<bcx> darkxst: I understand as building a distro without automated tests :S
<bcx> darkxst: so many combinations to manually check...
<bcx> darkxst: btw I don't know if you remember our discussion 2 days ago about my chicken&egg issue with user-themes
<bcx> darkxst: I can workaround it with 'gsettings set ... name Mytheme' either in session-migration or a simple autostart
<darkxst> bcx, that is what the gsettings overrides are for!
<darkxst> if you want to override settings system wide, use those
<bcx> darkxst: already overriden org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme
<darkxst> and I am still sure you don't need user-theme plugin for themes loaded from /usr/share
<bcx> darkxst: some execution is required somewhere, I can confirm diff oldgsettings newgsettings returns nothing
<darkxst> the whole point of user-theme is load plugins from ~/.local/share
<bcx> darkxst: yes ! i would love to do that
<darkxst> glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/scheams
<darkxst> after you edit the override file
<bcx> darkxst: checking a sources it does at both $HOME & .local
<bcx> darkxst: of course
<bcx> 200+300MB landed, I confirm it is a "recommended" issue :)
<darkxst> take a look at the germinate output for ubuntugnome
<darkxst> and look for recommends below the core components
<bcx> darkxst: yes "Recommended packages:" @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12892236/
<bcx> darkxst: you were taking about ibus-gtk3 ibus-table
<darkxst> maybe and ibus of course
<darkxst> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-gnome.wily/rdepends/
<darkxst> and maybe things like libclutter-1.0-common libcogl-common modemmanager network-manager-gnome
<bcx> darkxst: my issue is more with gdm/gnome-session as I can startx
<darkxst> bcx, gtg now
<bcx> darkxst: thanks for your time
<Dracco> Hello lads, quick quesion: any idea what time today is Gnome Wily released?
<darkxst> Dracco, after I go to sleep
<darkxst> probably around EOD in west coast US
<Dracco> awesome, thanks!
<darkxst> eliasps, think I uploaded most things for you
<mgedmin> hm, should I ppa-purge before upgrading to 15.10?
 * mgedmin assumes it's the safe course and does so
<mgedmin> oh my, is ppa-purge amazingly slow?  yes it is
<bp0> using ubuntu gnome as guest in virtualbox, with virtualbox-guest-utils installed, the mouse pointer is invisible during login
<eliasps> darkxst thank you. I'll let you know about the rest.
<mgedmin> what sort of input device does virtualbox present?
<eliasps> Now that wily has been released, all the packages in staging (for wily) will be copied to xerial at the early development? What's the schedule?
<mgedmin> if it looks like a touchscreen, gnome might be hiding the mouse cursor because it thinks you're running it on a tablet
<bp0> mgedmin, you are right that vbox's default pointing device setting is USB Tablet
<bp0> but I changed it to PS/2 Mouse and the same result
<bp0> also, after login, the pointer is visible either way
<mgedmin> I guess then my guess was incorrect
<bp0> but good idea, tho
<bp0> with usb tablet selected there is a usb input device, with ps2 mouse selected there is a serial input device
<bp0> but either way there is another input device on pci
<bp0> the vbox guest pci device that provides pointer integration
<bp0> dmesg | grep input  ... shows both devices
<bp0> maybe after login uses sees them in a different order than before login
<bp0> but now i'm guessing
<Olotila> can I get a menu or something for open apps?
<Olotila> like "places", but it would be "running apps"
<Olotila> or rather something that is always visible
<mgedmin> there's probably a window list extension somewhere
<bp0> Olotila, mgedmin: there is an extension... look in gnome-tweak-tool / extensions
<bp0> its called "Window list"
<Olotila> this seems nice
<Olotila> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/105/panel-docklet/
 * mgedmin thinks about the inevitable disappointment that will come later when Olotila discovers the downsides of extensions (they become outdated and stop working, or are buggy and crash/freeze gnome-shell)
 * mgedmin becomes sad
<Olotila> i am pretty new to gnome, so that future does not scare me :)
<Olotila> i am kinda searching my workflow with gnome, so far I like a lot
<Olotila> i got bunch of crap all over, but it's not bothering me atm
<Olotila> all kinda widgets and stuff
<Olotila> just gonna reinstall or clean up when widgets loose their glamour
<octoquad> Olotila, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/ <- well maintained
<octoquad> hi mgedmin
<mgedmin> hi
<octoquad> So, happy release day! :)
<eliasps> darkxst goa and gnome-session debdiffs for staging: http://pastebin.com/NNQ8pKJS http://pastebin.com/tDaPRXck . On gnome-session, would you check the configure.ac log (from git) because those build-dep bumps I made maybe they should have been done in a previous release.
<octoquad> darkxst, could you check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+patches the bottom <update> / New upstream patches look old. Can you confirm.
<mgedmin> I see nautilus 3.16 didn't make it into wily
<mgedmin> hello #1418771 old friend
<mgedmin> hm, the gnome3 ppa is empty-ish (but thanks for a not-ancient gedit!)
<mgedmin> ah, gnome3-staging has nautilus 3.18 and lots of other goodies
<mgedmin> yummy
<mgedmin> ah my computer feels so fast after a reboot
<darkxst> mgedmin, nautilus 3.16 broke just about every ubuntu patch
<bcx> darkxst: i got nautilus 3.16 running well with gnome3-staging on vivid
<bcx> mgedmin: yes wily starts really faster
<darkxst> bcx, we dropped the ubuntu patches there
<darkxst> there not really relevant to ubuntu gnome, but needed for actual archive uploads
<darkxst> eliasps, thx, uploading now
<eliasps> darkxst remind me if you will, what do I need to send you to upload the syncs?
<eliasps> I just downloaded the debian files, edited the changelog and debuild.
<eliasps> Should I create the debdiffs against the PPA versions of the packages?
<berglh> good morning people, congrats on the release
<eliasps> ok scratch that. the debdiff against the debian version.
<eliasps> berglh good morning.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-23
<eliasps> darkxst here are the debdiffs from debian syncs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~eliasps/files/debdiffs/ . Let me know if they are ok. Thank you.
<darkxst> eliasps, they are correct, though its probably just as easy to to list which packages can be sync'ed
<darkxst> eliasps, clutter can be sru'ed into wily
<darkxst> eliasps, can you prepare a bug and paperwork for that?
<darkxst> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template
<eliasps> darkxst I'm willing to, but I do need to read the documentation to be sure to understand it and do it right.
<darkxst> eliasps, its worth learning, all updates into wily will now require SRU's
<eliasps> darkxst, no worries. I'm eager to learn those stuff to get more familiar with this aspect of Ubuntu. So I'll do the reading.
<darkxst> eliasps, great!
<darkxst> eliasps, just let me know when its ready and I will sponsor for you
<eliasps> darkxst Ok, I'll let you know as soon as I'm done!
<berglh> are do-release-upgrades working
<darkxst> berglh, should be working, atleast not heard of any problems
<berglh> okay, i'll apt-get upgrade first
<berglh> and give it a crack
<berglh> i figure i'm doing something wrong
<berglh> highway to the danger zone
<darkxst> anyone able to verify the gdm update in trusty-proposed?
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1315442/comments/15
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1315442 in Ubuntu GNOME "Extra "fi" in /etc/init.d/gdm" [Undecided,New]
<berglh> darkxst: it works
<berglh> it's noticeably snappier for some reason
<darkxst> a few people have been mentioning that
<mgedmin> hm, is the gjs-console crash going to be a daily event now?
<mgedmin> oh right, I re-enabled the "weather" search
<berglh> mgedmin: welcome to the bleeding edge
<berglh> not sure that i like the new gnome 3.16 top bar/menu separator line
<berglh> i think it's cause it's different
<berglh> i'll probably just get used to it
<mgedmin> my 1st reaction to 3.16 wasn't very positive, but I got used to it
<berglh> i think cause it's such a high contrast to the adwaita theme colours it's noticeable
<mgedmin> the rather very square blue-on-gray buttons threw me initially
<mgedmin> ok, let's say I'd like to reproduce the gjs-console crash under valgrind
<mgedmin> I probably want debug symbols
<berglh> in 15.04 my background change throughtout the day never worked
<berglh> the draw time on context menus is a lot shorter
<mgedmin> wait, the crash is from gjs-console running stuff in /usr/share/gnome-documents/js
<berglh> for what it's worth i had the same crash
<mgedmin> so probably unrelated to the weather search provider
<berglh> does it only happen on startup?
<mgedmin> it happens when I hit <super> and start typing to launch an app
<mgedmin> http://pad.lv/1432098
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418771 in gjs (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1432098 gjs-console assert failure: *** Error in `/usr/bin/gjs-console': free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x00007f74a804b240 ***" [Low,Confirmed]
<darkxst> mgedmin, if you can reproduce it under gdb, then grab gjs_dumpstack
<mgedmin> it's memory corruption; I'd rather reproduce it under valgrind
<darkxst> valgrind won't work if its a JS bug though
<mgedmin> I don't think JS can cause memory corruption; it's probably in some C library that JS calls into
<darkxst> oh that is the tracker crash
<darkxst> cancellable=0x2
<mgedmin> uh, how can I dbus-monitor gnome-shell's search chatter
<mgedmin> (for me the crash is about free() finding a corrupt 'next' pointer)
<mgedmin> ah!  thank you gnome-terminal's builtin search
<darkxst> yes, but it is crashing running the sparql query
<mgedmin> hm
<mgedmin> of course I'm having difficulties reproducing the crash
<mgedmin> hey, so uh how does dbus-monitor work?
<mgedmin> if I run dbus-monitor destination=org.gnome.Documents, should I see stuff?
<darkxst> dbus-monitor --sesion
<mgedmin> because if I run dbus-monitor without any arguments, I see
<mgedmin> method call time=1445578894.367018 sender=:1.27 -> destination=org.gnome.Documents serial=1274 path=/org/gnome/Documents/SearchProvider; interface=org.gnome.Shell.SearchProvider2; member=GetInitialResultSet
<mgedmin> and way too may other junk
<darkxst> you might need to set destination and interface
<mgedmin> dbus-monitor path=/org/gnome/Documents/SearchProvider works
<mgedmin> destination is numeric, now, for some reason
<darkxst> can you get the full sparql query and try run that manually? (the one in the trace is truncated)
<mgedmin> I'll see what I can do
<mgedmin> yes!  repro'd!
<mgedmin> terminal 1: gnome-documents --gapplication-service
<mgedmin> terminal 2 (within 10 seconds of 1st command): dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.gnome.Documents /org/gnome/Documents/SearchProvider org.gnome.Shell.SearchProvider2.GetInitialResultSet array:string:"search"
<mgedmin> I've got gdb
<mgedmin> (but no debug symbols installed yet)
<mgedmin> why is gjs-dbgsymn only available for i386???
<darkxst> no idea
<darkxst> you probably only need glib, tracker symbols etc
<mgedmin> uh, what's the command to tell gdb to load symbols that I've just installed?
<darkxst> they get loaded automatically when you run
<mgedmin> I guess this reproduces easily
<mgedmin> I don't see the sparql query in the stack trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900524/
<darkxst> its in another thread
<darkxst> t a a bt
<mgedmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900528/
<mgedmin> all threads look rather idle to me
<mgedmin> haha I accidentally launched gnome-documents under valgrind without the --gapplication-service flag
<mgedmin> valgrind found some things to complain about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900543/
<mgedmin> ha ha, search succeeds if I run gnome-documents under valgrind
<mgedmin> with valgrind errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900547/
<mgedmin> libmozjs-24-0v5-dbgsym is also i386-only
<mgedmin> Invalid write of size 1 in tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string in function_sparql_unaccent
<mgedmin> tracker has two implementations of each
<mgedmin> gdb tells me these are used:
<mgedmin> https://github.com/GNOME/tracker/blob/3ab7ca19c48052868020452ba0bf504984d63ac4/src/libtracker-data/tracker-db-interface-sqlite.c#L666
<mgedmin> https://github.com/GNOME/tracker/blob/ab77180c736d4de8a2b710d0e010807bd4b51c3a/src/libtracker-common/tracker-parser-libunistring.c#L162
<mgedmin> I guess valgrind tells me u8_normalize(UNINORM_NFKD, "10", 2, NULL, &written) mallocs a 2-byte array and copies "10" into it (written == 2)
<mgedmin> and then tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string(zOutput, &written) helpfully writes a '\0' past the end of the allocated buffer
<mgedmin> commented on upstream bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746195#c6
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746195 in General "tracker crashing within gnome-documents search provider" [Normal,Needinfo]
<andy___> Hiya. Is there a reason why ubuntuGNOME 15.10  doesn't pack gnome3.18 with it?
<mgedmin> yes: not enough time between the gnome 3.18 release date and ubuntu-gnome 15.10 release date to get it in, with the few volunteers that are working on ubuntu gnome
<mgedmin> you can get gnome 3.18 from the staging ppa
<mgedmin> otoh I'm curious why gedit is stuck at version 3.10 (!)
<mgedmin> for nautilus 3.14 the reason was "3.16 breaks too many ubuntu patches"
<mgedmin> is ubuntu patching gedit too?
<andy___> Oh okay so it's due to practical reasons, not because of safety or whatever
<andy___> because the staging ppa warned me that i could break serious stuff
<darkxst> mgedmin, does it help if you drop the addition of null on end of string? I have a suspicion they not meant to be null terminated strings, since always passing the lengths around
<mgedmin> wheee system monitor: http://imgur.com/BuIIPLk
<darkxst> gedit is the same deal, needs UI patches for CSD and menus
<darkxst> I think -desktop team may just give up and go with the CSD version for X though
<mgedmin> that big gray area in my screenshot is a SearchBar!
<darkxst> lol, where is the search UI?
<mgedmin> http://imgur.com/BuIIPLk
<mgedmin> ok, scary thing: gtk+ inspector shows a GtkBox with three children: GtkSearchBar (expand=FALSE fill=TRUE), GtkScrolledWindow (expand=TRUE fill=TRUE) and GtkRevealer for the action bar at the bottom (expand=FALSE fill=TRUE)
<mgedmin> if the searchbar is expand=FALSE, why is it so big?
<mgedmin> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755818
<ubot5> Gnome bug 755818 in general "Oversized GtkSearchBar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mgedmin> should be fixed in 3.18.0.1
<mgedmin> debian testing has 3.18.0.1-1
<darkxst> mgedmin, k, will sync
<mgedmin> thanks!
<mgedmin> (oops I realized I pasted the same imgur link twice; 2nd was supposed to be http://imgur.com/KsxNbwo)
<darkxst> mgedmin, done
<darkxst> mgedmin, hmm, can't reprodice the crash under jhbuild
<darkxst> I just get lots of (gnome-documents:12623): Tracker-CRITICAL **: tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string: assertion '*str_length > 0' failed messages but no crash
<darkxst> mgedmin, may be caused by a corrupt index
<mgedmin> did you try valgrind?
<mgedmin> my gdb shows that function_sparql_unaccent() gets called multiple times
<mgedmin> with strings that probably come from document titles?
<mgedmin> the 1st one I saw was "10", then I saw a couple of "", then I got bored
<mgedmin> those assertion failures oh my
<mgedmin> I think tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string: assumes *str_length includes the trailing \0
<mgedmin> but libunistring's data model is strings with an explicit length and without a trailing \0
<mgedmin> I wonder if it's something special about strings of length 2?
<mgedmin> maybe it's strings of length that is a power of 2?
<mgedmin> because memory allocators pad
<mgedmin> and if you write the \0 into the padding, that probably won't destroy malloc's internal structures
<mgedmin> hm, maybe it's not the 2-length string that causes the crash?  it's just the 1st that valgrind detects
<darkxst> mgedmin, if that was causing the crash, it would only be seen once most likely
<mgedmin> btw tracker didn't crash when I ran it under valgrind
<mgedmin> I don't know if valgrind discards invalid writes or what
<darkxst> though I do think tracker is wrong to add the \0
<darkxst> yes valgrind ignores them
<darkxst> well keeps running
<mgedmin> I'm worried about the eventual recipients of that string: do they expect a trailing \0?
<mgedmin> in this case it's sqlite, and it receives char* + a length
<mgedmin> libunistring is a bit vague: https://www.gnu.org/software/libunistring/manual/libunistring.html#In_002dmemory-representation
<mgedmin> u8_normalize: https://www.gnu.org/software/libunistring/manual/libunistring.html#index-u8_005fnormalize-723
<mgedmin> UTF-8 strings: https://www.gnu.org/software/libunistring/manual/libunistring.html#Unicode-strings
<mgedmin> "there are two variants"
<mgedmin> I'm guessing u8_normalize is the 2nd: pointer and number of units (not bytes! but for UTF-8 units are bytes)
<mgedmin> so no trailing NUL
<mgedmin> https://www.sqlite.org/capi3ref.html#sqlite3_value_blob
<mgedmin> "If the result is a BLOB or UTF-8 string then the sqlite3_column_bytes() routine returns the number of bytes in that BLOB or string"
<mgedmin> -- https://www.sqlite.org/capi3ref.html#sqlite3_column_blob
<darkxst> I didnt look too deeply, but usually when functions require passing around str_lengths, they don't expect nul terminated strings
<mgedmin> "The values returned by sqlite3_column_bytes() and sqlite3_column_bytes16() do not include the zero terminators at the end of the string. For clarity: the values returned by sqlite3_column_bytes() and sqlite3_column_bytes16() are the number of bytes in the string, not the number of characters."
<mgedmin> yeah, I'm just doing due diligence
<mgedmin> now: are there any other callers of tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string() in the tracker codebase?
<mgedmin> do those callers expect a trailing \0?
<mgedmin> git grep says: no other callers
<mgedmin> but there are two implementations
<mgedmin> and two call sites (in two different implementations of function_sparql_unaccent)
<mgedmin> the 2nd call site relies on the NUL terminator!
<mgedmin> https://www.sqlite.org/capi3ref.html#sqlite3_result_blob
<darkxst> mgedmin, two implementations, because there are two unicode interfaces
<darkxst> libunicode and mozilla's icu
<mgedmin> "If the 3rd parameter to the sqlite3_result_text* interfaces is negative, then SQLite takes result text from the 2nd parameter through the first zero character."
<darkxst> libunistring is the prefered one though
<mgedmin> oh but wait two different tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string implementations too
<mgedmin> one works in UTF-16, one works in UTF-8
<mgedmin> the UTF-16 needs the trailing NUL, the UTF-8 shouldn't do it
<mgedmin> wait, I was wrong when I said there was only one caller
<mgedmin> process_word_uchar also calls tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string impl
<darkxst> that will just abstract the backend away
<mgedmin> so, process_word_utf8 also calls tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string()
<darkxst> although its all build time ifdefs so shouldnt need that
<mgedmin> does it rely on a trailin NUL?
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> ok, I think this patch has a chance of being correct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901327/
<darkxst> process_word_utf8 already nul-terminates the string before the tracker_parser_unaccent_nfkd_string() call
<mgedmin> but _unaccent_() makes the string shorter
<mgedmin> in which case the NUL needs to be moved to an earlier position
<mgedmin> git patch with a commit message (but still untested): http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901358/
<mgedmin> I've imported the source tree produced by pull-lp-source into a local git repo because I don't know proper tools
<darkxst> mgedmin, why the change in the assertion?
<darkxst> it doesnt make much sense to accept a zero length string
<darkxst> if you don't have a jhbuild setup, the easiest way to test is use a quilt patch against the ubuntu packaging
 * mgedmin uploads patch to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746195#c7
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746195 in General "tracker crashing within gnome-documents search provider" [Normal,Needinfo]
<darkxst> mgedmin, but still why the change in the assertion (g_return_val_if_fail)? otherwise I think it looks ok
<mgedmin> I lost network access
<mgedmin> did you not see my explanation, or was it too unclear?
<mgedmin> are there channel logs?
<mgedmin> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<mgedmin> ok, it didn't make it
<mgedmin> <mgedmin> because an empty NUL-terminated string would be { '\0' }, so str_length == 1
<mgedmin>  but since there's no NUL, an empty string has str_length == 0
<mgedmin>  and there's no reason an empty string cannot be unaccentified
<mgedmin> <mgedmin> no crash!
<mgedmin>  a few Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: TypeError: cursor is null: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901418/
<mgedmin>  valgrind is happy too!
<mgedmin>  well, those use of unitialized value warnings in libmozjs
<mgedmin> I have jhbuild, but I wasn't sure I could use it
<mgedmin> so I built a local deb based on the wily source
<mgedmin> oh, right, irclogs lag a lot, so maybe I was too hasty in assuming my explanation didn't make it?
<darkxst> I didnt get it first time around
<darkxst> mgedmin, its crap, if you really want to accept empty strings drop the assertion
<mgedmin> wait, it's a size_t?  oops, unsigned ;D
<mgedmin> ah, gsize, but still unsigned
<mgedmin> how do I use git with debian packages without going insane?
<darkxst> gbp
<mgedmin> any blog posts/short tutorials?
<darkxst> gbp import-dsc <package.dsc>
<darkxst> if you want to do upstream patches there is 'gbp pq' that converts the quilt queue into a git branch
<darkxst> gbp buildpackage to build the source
<darkxst> I do everything in that
<darkxst> expect upstream work, is usually done in jhbuild much faster iteration on builds ;)
<mgedmin> step 0: pull-lp-source -d tracker wily
<mgedmin> 'gbp pq' fails with gbp:error: No action given.
<mgedmin> gbp pq import, I guess
<darkxst> yes, they are just the commands, you need options also  ;)
<darkxst> I use this script, after gbp import-dsc <debian.dsc>
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/MpejZQU6
<darkxst> gives me a debian branch and an ubuntu branch
<darkxst> (and falls back to pull-lp-source if there is no packaging branch on bzr)
<mgedmin> thank you!
<darkxst> mgedmin, the ddeb indexes are broken appparently pitti is looking into it
<mgedmin> yeah, I complained on #ubuntu-devel
<darkxst> ok
<mgedmin> v2 of the patch: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746195#c9
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746195 in General "tracker crashing within gnome-documents search provider" [Normal,Needinfo]
<mgedmin> uh, can pull-lp-sources pull sources from PPAs?
 * mgedmin realizes he built a tracker 1.4.1-1ubuntu2mg1
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> pull-lp-source will get 1.4.1-1ubuntu2 form archives
 * mgedmin is sad
<darkxst> you chdist if you want to pull from ppa's
<darkxst> s/you/use/
<darkxst> anyway patch is probably ok, would probably be cleaner if _unaccent_ didnt get called with empty strings, but wait and see what martyn says on that
<mgedmin> -ETOOMANYTOOLS
<mgedmin> calling u8_normalize on empty string is probably also redundant?
<darkxst> that may be, but chdist is very useful
<Ketsuban> Is there a reason there's no GNOME Builder package available for 15.10?
<darkxst> Ketsuban, it will be on gnome3-staging at some point
<mgedmin> gnome-builder 3.18.0-0ubuntu1~wily4 is there already
<darkxst> mgedmin, I didnt look at the code for u8_normalize, does is just shortcut on an empty string?
<mgedmin> AFAIU libunistring is a GNU library, which means it's not on github
<darkxst> it will be on git somewhere!
<mgedmin> https://codesearch.debian.net/results/package:libunistring%20u8_normalize/page_0
<mgedmin> wheeee http://sources.debian.net/src/libunistring/0.9.3-5.2/lib/uninorm/u8-normalize.c/?hl=33#L33
<mgedmin> no short-circuiting: http://sources.debian.net/src/libunistring/0.9.3-5.2/lib/uninorm/u-normalize-internal.h/
<mgedmin> ha ha icon sizing is a hard problem: http://imgur.com/O96xsgv
<darkxst> I thought they unbroke that, guess not
<mgedmin> looks like https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=738467
<ubot5> Gnome bug 738467 in general "Some icons are enormously large" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mgedmin> hm, it's old!
<darkxst> yeh, I thought they fixed the lack of force-scaling
<darkxst> since it broke legacy icons all over the place
<darkxst> I gtg anyway
<mgedmin> o/
<mgedmin> gvim is often THE LARGEST ICON EVER, but it's properly force-scaled in system-monitor
<mgedmin> maybe some icons are exactly the right size to be a bit too large but sneak in under the limit?
 * darkxst sleeps now
<mgedmin> waah exciting new bugs
<mgedmin> gnome-contacts crashed for no reason
<mgedmin> oh, in the search provider
<mgedmin> segvanalysis: "Skipped: missing required field Disassembly"
<mgedmin> DAMN YOU APPORT
<mgedmin> I had a bug open about this
<jokx> Hi, a little question : I've installed Ubuntu-Gnome Wily + ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3, but Eye-Of-Gnome and Evince show me an horrible menu in place of the normal header bars ... I think that modification is done for Unity, but for gnome user : is there a way to recover un-patched application ?
<jokx> Or at least : removing that menu et get back the normal header-bars ?
<eliasps> darkxst how do I describe a testcase for clutter's sru in the bug report, also a regression potential.
<eliasps> I saw some bug reports with similar requests and they don't have those subjects on the description.
<eliasps> darkxst there is also a depencency issue for clutter and wily: libcogl-dev doesn't meet the required version
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, I am going to copy the gnome3-staging wily pocket to xenial
<eliasps> I'll test the syncs in a personal PPA before sending you them for uploading in staging.
<guruprasad> I have been using Debian unstable (with the GNOME desktop environment) as a rolling release for the past 2 years without any issues. Recently there are many transitions happening in Debian unstable and upgrading regularly may not be such a good idea. So I just thought I could try Ubuntu flavours again (after using Ubuntu for 5 years prior to Debian)
<guruprasad> I am thinking about trying Ubuntu GNOME which will help with continuity but I am not keen about waiting till the next release for the latest and greatest
<guruprasad> So is there a way to use Ubuntu GNOME as a semi-stable (at least not as unstable as Debian unstable) rolling distro?
<guest231015> Why has the logo changed to a Shazam like logo?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-24
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> I celebrate releasing of Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 :)
<darkxst> , its probably ok to just use the NEWS entry for description
<darkxst> oh eliasps is not here
<lindol> haha :)
<lindol> good afternoon darkxst :)
<darkxst> lindol, hey lindol
<lindol> hi :>
<darkxst> lindol,you  enjoying the release?
<lindol> haha I have not tried to install WW to my latop yet.
<lindol> but i will try to install it on my laptop this night :)
<lindol> i am exciting about it :>
<lindol> how about you?
<lindol> oh i have to go to Seoul :) have a great all :)
<lindol> see u soon.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 14.04.3 LTS | Latest Stable Release 15.10 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/
<darkxst> mgedmin, you want to prepare sru for tracker fix? I have uploaded packages gnome3-staging, so just needs paperwork (and I guess testing that it fixes it!)
<darkxst> (and uploaded to xenial also)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/xenial318.html
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll do a bit tomorrow
<darkxst> there is loads stuck in proposed, but some of that is just the buildd's and autopkgtest backlogs
<berglh> darkxst: my machine doesn't power off, it never has powered off correctly with 15.04 and 15.10. just wondering if you have any ideas for troubleshooting
<berglh> i unloaded my nic driver with modprobe and stopped networkmanager
<berglh> i know this is out of the scope of ubuntu-gnome per se
<berglh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914045/ that's my syslog on a power off shutdown
<berglh> there's a lot of things not working, guess i'll just keep posting on bugs.launchpad
<mgedmin> berglh, what happens instead of a poweroff?
<mgedmin> how long have you waited?
<mgedmin> my laptop takes 30-50 minutes to reboot because swapoff is that slow
<mgedmin> fun: if I sudo swapoff -a before I reboot, it takes 15 minutes (assuming ~4 gigs of used swap space)
<mgedmin> and then shutdown/reboot are fast
<mgedmin> if I don't, if I let systemd do the swapoff, it takes much longer
<mgedmin> at one point I hit Esc at the right time to see messages instead of the splash
<mgedmin> and I saw it "deactivating swap" four times for my single swap partition
<mgedmin> using different device names (/dev/disk/by_uuid/, /dev/disk/by/name, /dev/sda2, don't remember the last one)
<mgedmin> of course all of that happens after syslog is already dead so you won't find anything interesting in the logs
<mgedmin> anyway, I suspect the shutdown scripts may be running swapoff in parallel or something, which makes it maybe four times slower
<mgedmin> dunno if your problem is related
<mgedmin> darkxst, I think a SRU is a good idea, but I'm not feeling motivated to work on a weekend
<mgedmin> I'll see how I feel on Monday
<berglh> thanks mgedmin, reboots are fast
<berglh> < 1 minute
<berglh> if i press escape i don't even see anything before the screen turns off
<berglh> i tried to go to terminal and kill the gdm service first
<berglh> so maybe i could see something
<berglh> i didn't have much luck
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> there's a README.Debian somewhere in /usr/share/docs/systemd* that tells you how you can debug shutdown issues
<mgedmin> "For shutdown problems, run "systemctl start debug-shell" as root, then shut down."
<mgedmin> it starts a root shell on VT 9
<mgedmin> you can then inspect running jobs, or dunno, dmesg?
<berglh> thanks for the idea, i'll have a look
<berglh> cool, debug shutdown with systemd
<berglh> i'll give it a crack in the morning
<berglh> once you change to vt9, do ps, systemctl, dmesg etc and figure out if anything is still running
<berglh> my problem is that it might actually be past that point where it happens
<berglh> hrm, so i just gave it a go
<berglh> becase the screen powers off and the keyboard powers off, i think it's getting past anyting systemd related
<berglh> i'm wondering it's more of an acpi/power control issue over the hardware
<berglh> silly macs
<bcx> how is called the feature that visually indicates that we scrolled to the top/bottom ?
<Guest16279> Hey. Any luck with AMD proprietary drivers? Just tried to install them and couldn't boot. Had to reset to open source ones... but I might want to play games/use steam some day.
<Guest16279> In 15.10 that is
<berglh> I've experience the same issue
<berglh> it bombs out generating the kernel module using dkms
<berglh> t
<darkxst> eliasps, re clutter, just use NEWS log for description
<darkxst> test case can be a smoke test, to make sure the world doesnt blow apart
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-25
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<LinDol> darkxst, good morning :)
<darkxst> hangover morning, not good!
<LinDol> I am sorry. Did you have any problem last night?
<darkxst> no only problem was cocktails thrown into the mix!
<darkxst> was a friends 50th birthday party
<LinDol> haha :) It was good, becuase I think some alcohol is needed in party :)
<LinDol> but I pray you to be good for you :)
<darkxst> LinDol, thanks, I will survive ;)
<darkxst> off to get lunch now
<LinDol> haha also I am tired too, because I went to Seoul lastnight :)
<LinDol> oh
<LinDol> have a great launch :>
<MaverickPT> Hello
<MaverickPT> Installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 but getting errors and crashes
<woodchip> hi all, really enjoying 15.10, do have some gtk crashes with the quadro K620 anybody else? running the nvidia driver
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-24
<fleetfox> hmm, why can't i upgrade to 16.10 with do-release-upgrade?
<fleetfox> nvm, it was lts only
<ricotz> jbicha, hi :), fyi, the current nautilus in staging is crashing a lot
<jbicha> ricotz: which version?
<ricotz> 1:3.22.1-1ubuntu0~yakkety2
<jbicha> it works fine here, I guess you should let apport file the crash bugs?
<jbicha> bug 1635988
<ubot5`> bug 1635988 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Update nautilus to 3.22" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635988
<ricotz> jbicha, I think it happened while copying/moving files
<jbicha> ok, I've heard complaints about crashes with yakkety's 3.20 too so that might not be a new crasher :(
<ricotz> hmm, https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=9fa6a1fc50847fc97b7a561d3bfe3a47e8746150
<ricotz> jbicha, ^
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-25
<Blackisle> morning
<Blackisle> quick question - was "ping" removed from the 16.10 standard install??
 * JockeTF doesn't know, but it is easy to install should you need it.
<Blackisle> just surprised that something as basic as ping wouldn't be included. apt install inetutils-ping is simple, agreed
<JockeTF> Blackisle: Yeah, I could see it being removed from the core version, but not the desktop one.
<wyre> anyone know what packages should I hold with apt-mark in a persisten usb iso?
<jbicha> Blackisle: ubuntu-minimal depends on iputils-ping so yeah, it's installed by default
<LinDol> hi all
<Blackisle> weird jbicha, I wonder why the ??-ping package was removed on the upgrade?
 * Blackisle wanders off to find the upgrade log
<Blackisle> http://pastebin.com/avDTV9Sw
<Blackisle> am a fud
<Blackisle> please ignore
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-26
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, please "force" sync vala to zesty as well
<klimicz> Hello i have some problem with sound in headphones. Yesterday i was trying to save power via powertop and today i am having problem with headphones and idle state... while nothing is playing music ... wait 5 sec.. and a nd play a little bump... if i turn some music app on or some song the noise will again play i thing it is some power saving feature but i want to disable it
<mgedmin> what?
<mgedmin> I think you'll want to google about pulseaudio's module-suspend-on-idle
<jbicha> looks like Laney beat me to syncing vala
<jbicha> as far as proposed migration goes, vala's waiting for gtk 3.22 which is waiting for pango1.0 1.40.3-3 to be syncable and synced
<jbicha> the intertangling is gnome-builder's fault, same thing happened in yakkety with 3.20
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-27
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, fyi, it is interactive_search.patch in nautilus which is causing the crash I am seeing, it seems some rebase failure
<ricotz> jback, <csoriano> ricotz: I would be cautious with whatever the patches in ubuntu are do to the slot and the views. The logic really changed considerabily, and fixed a bunch of crashes in corner cases. If that patch has the worng logic, it will add a tremendous amount of cases for crashing
<ricotz> jbicha, ^
<darkxst> jbicha, I nearly have internet again!
<darkxst> just need to tweak the setup a bit more
<darkxst> (the wifi router is over 150m away)
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, you're welcome to take a look at it; there's that unity patch that needs to be rebased with 3.22.1 too
<jbicha> I don't really understand that slot stuff
<jbicha> I mentioned in bug 1635988 that the first character was being dropped when starting an interactive search so that at least ought to be fixed too
<ubot5`> bug 1635988 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Update nautilus to 3.22" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635988
<jbicha> darkxst: I thought winter was over by now? :)
<fhbash> Hi averyone...I don't know if these channel is right for my problem, if not, forgive me... so.. I have a small script in python, in these script I use pynotifiy to create a Notify message for user.. but these script need to run with `sudo`.. that's  my problem, when I execute with `sudo` I got GDBus error
<fhbash> glib.GError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any .service files
<fhbash> does anyone see these error before, and fix that?
<mgedmin> sudo usually clears your environment
<mgedmin> without DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS I don't think this can work correctly
<mgedmin> try sudo --preserve-env (-E)
<fhbash> hum.. using preserve-env I got another error: gio.Error: The connection is closed
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm, I don't think I will have time for this, might be good to disable this patch for now, this is crashing too often here :\
<jbicha> we could disable it in the PPA but I don't think seb128 and others will want the updated nautilus in Ubuntu proper without that feature
<ricotz> jbicha, that is what I meant
<jbicha> it doesn't crash here :(
<jbicha> does apport let you file a bug for the crash?
<ricotz> jbicha, I won't use apport, sorry
<jbicha> hmm, there's bug 1636514
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 1636514 could not be found
<jbicha> silly private bug, how about bug 1636514
<ubot5`> bug 1636514 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_set_cursor_on_cell()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636514
<ricotz> jbicha, no need to make it public
<ricotz> but of course this is the problem
<jbicha> darkxst: what do you think about making gnome-session-wayland a transitional package? and just bundle it in with the gnome-session package
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-28
<darkxst> jbicha, winter is over, but I am still up in the mountains
<darkxst> jbicha, well the reason we split it out was that at the time we didnt want it seeded at the time
<darkxst> so long as its working well still, then I am fine with that.
<darkxst> I've not really had a chance to run since a while
<darkxst> ^run wayland
<mgedmin> new office printer -> System Preferences sees it but fails to add it -> that would be because system-config-printer-gnome is not installed !?!?
<mgedmin> which package is supposed to pull it in?
<mgedmin> hmm, gnome-control-center Recommends it, so why isn't it installed?
<mgedmin> curious how every desktop metapackage (ubuntu-desktop, ubutnu-mate-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, ...) also recommend it, but ubuntu-gnome-desktip doesn't
<mgedmin> waaaait a second
<mgedmin> /var/log/dpkg.log suggests I had system-config-printer-gnome installed, just an older version?
<mgedmin> that being 1.5.7+20160212-0ubuntu2
<mgedmin> but I'm sure I checked apt-cache policy and it wasn't installed
<mgedmin> hmm maybe dpkg.log says that about packages that were removed prior, with just conffiles remaining
<mgedmin> did an upgrade remove this package, or maybe ppa-purge?
<mgedmin> it was in the middle of my do-release-upgrade run, according to the timestamp
<darkxst> mgedmin, system-config-gnome was seeded again in yakkety
<darkxst> ^printer
<mgedmin> "seeded" means "included on the install iso", yes?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> and upgrades
<darkxst> there was some dbus? daemon put into that package by debian that is required for g-c-c printers to work
<mgedmin> I don't know what to say -- I ran 'sudo do-release-upgade' (didn't want the GUI upgrade after the lock screen pain I suffered during wily -> xenial) and as system-config-pronter-gnome was removed halfway though the upgrade, according to dpkg.log timestamps
<mgedmin> maybe I should've used --mode=desktop
<jbicha> mgedmin: I'm curious, when did you do the yakkety upgrade?
<jbicha> this by the way is the reason why metapackages have so many things as Depends instead of Recommends because recommends can get accidentally removed and break things
<mgedmin> Oct 15
<mgedmin> https://dpaste.de/arjz ("Priklauso" is "Depends" in lt_LT)
<jbicha> mgedmin: could you file a bug, I suggest against ubuntu-release-upgrader if s-c-p-gnome got removed during do-release-upgrade
<jbicha> darkxst: do you have one of those dual-gpu laptops?
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1637466
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1637466 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade removed system-config-printer-gnome during 16.04 -> 16.10 upgrade" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-23
<mgedmin> gnome software keeps complaining "Got unknown content type text/html from reviews.ubuntu.com" when I click on flatpacks in search results
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpa
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1721049
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1721049 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) ""Got unknown content type text/html" error viewing flatpack packages" [Low,Confirmed]
 * mgedmin forwards the bug upstream
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-24
<AndrewDubya> is it possible to remove the dock in the new ubuntu 17.10? I use the dash to panel plugin so I don't need (or want :)) a separate dock
<matthewfuerst> Anyone know if we should be expecting a system update prompt to Ubuntu 17.10 now that it is using Gnome in place of Unity, or do we need to download and install if from CD?
<azol> hello guys, any tips how to connect to 17.10 via VNC? I mean how to start gnome exactly? what should I put in ~/.vnc/xstartup  ?
<jbicha> azol: could you ask in a more popular channel or on askubuntu? we don't really provide support here
<jbicha> but for 17.10, you will need to make sure you are using one of the " on Xorg" sessions since Wayland in 17.10 doesn't support serving the screen remotely
<azol> yes, I know, Wayland is the point. That is why I'm asking.
<azol> OK, I'll ask at ubuntu channel
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-27
<pronk> You'd think that if libgnutls-openssl27 gets an update from xenial-security then a new update would also come from  xenial-security and not from the generic xenial-updates
<pronk> pretty weird that 3.4.10-4ubuntu1.3 was a security update and now 3.4.10-4ubuntu1.4 is just a generic update for GNU TLS library - OpenSSL wrapper
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-28
<muelli> my eog doesn't zoom with the mouse wheel anymore. Using the space bar to view the next image also doesn't work any longer.  Does anybody know if that's a bug or a feature?
